# LGBT General chit chat - PART 4



## Damelottie

Here is your new thread


----------



## Pinktink

Hey guys - 

we haven't had the best day - our scan showed the follies haven't grown very much and the lining hasn't changed since monday.   They've upped our gonal f as we are on too low a dose.

we'll write again friday with an update after the next scan but might not be around very much before then - its hard not to read too much and get really stressed. 

Steph - that is great news about the fertilisation. 

keep your fingers crossed for us guys 

Love to all Lynn xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh pinktink... hope everything looks good on friday the higher dose of gonal f should do the trick


----------



## Steph29

Hi Pinktink sorry you haven't had a very good day  try not to get to stressed about it a lot can change in a day they told me that mine were growing slowly and that this some times happens and then suddenly they have a growth spurt which happend to me over night so things can change quickly. The higher dose of gonal f will hopefully help them along the way. Good luck for Friday   for great big follies.

Steph x


----------



## lmb15

Steph - congrats on the eggs!! When people get that many fertilise, Nurture advise them to freeze half on day 2, then take the rest to blast. ie freeze 10 of yours, then take the 11 to blast. It's because if you want them to freeze embryos, day 2 embies freeze and thaw much better than blasts. If you don't want to freeze any though, it doesn't matter.
Good luck with transfer, then onto the dreaded 2ww, which really is the longest 2 weeks of your life!!!


Lynn - follicles grow out of nowhere, mine did. Honestly, don't worry. I was on 250units of gonal F from the beginning, so they've got plenty of room to tweak your dose if they need to. Better than getting OHSS and being ill or even dying!!!!

Em - not long to go. Yippee!!


We've got our nuchal fold scan on friday. Excited and nervous!

Good luck everyone.

Lisa x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi ladies,

Pink- Don't worry about about follies growing slowly, in our first cycle on the fridays scan they wanted to cancel or covert to IUI as the follies were so few and so small but I asked them to give me the weekend on stimms and scan on monday and there were about 10-12 good sized ones!! At EC on wednesday there were 20 follies!!!   And 26 eggs, Dr said it was rare to have two eggies in a follie but 6 of mine did!      

   to everyone else cycling!

Steph- Congrats, sounds like you'll be getting some   to me!  

We are hoping to do a FET for #3 by  !     He he mad fools I know! But we always wanted a house full of kiddies!!  

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

CLP you just reminded me to update the family list.. i'll do it now!

Lisa good luck for Friday's scan!

Im getting AF type pains and had mood swings all day so she's on her way.. im due on Sunday but may be a day or so early


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help who has had EC, is it normal for your stomach to be quite tender and sore few days after ec, As mine is and it hurts to cough, laugh and bend. 

Stephx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Steph,

Yes, I was doubled over in agony couldn't stand up without crying! was so worried I phoned the clinic and spoke to Dr Nair, who assured me it was perfectly normal and reminded me to drink plenty as OHSS is still a risk post collection!!! And rest and take regular paracetamol! You can take something stronger as your not having ET, maybe nurofen. She also told me that the more eggs they collect, the more they poke around so the more pain there is!!  

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Steph - i was really uncomfortable for the of, and day after, egg collection. By day 2 when i had embryo transfer i felt better, but not back to normal. To have pain is normal, paracetamol should help. You can take 2 tablets 4 times a day. Just think about how swollen your ovaries will be, and they stuck a big needle in you to suck out your eggs - it'll hurt for a few days.
However, if the pain gets severe, so much so that despite paracetamol you can't move without being in agony, you should call your clinic.
I'm sure it'll start settling down in a day or 2 though. 

Lisa x

ps - did you take all your embies to blast or freeze some at day 2? Good luck. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Steph - you have had loads of follies so your will be tender, but do drink plenty and a pint of milk - ARGC recommended 3 litres and one of milk for the protein, to try and prevent OHSS.  If you become breathless etc do ring them back and search on here for sypmtoms of OHSS, as the empty follies reabsorb fluid.  Paracetamol is fine and as the others say as you are not having ET something stronger.  Take care hun
L x


----------



## katena

Hey..

Hope your all well?

Just got the reults back from from my gp from my day 3 blood tests. they are;

FSH-4.8
LH - 5.3
Free androgen index (?) - 7.3
Serum Oestradiol (?)- 88 pmol/L
Serum sex hormone binding level (?) - 33 nmol/L
Serum testosterone - 2.4 nmol/L

Now....some i think i know whats what...but some are veryyyyyyyyyy random and i have no clue if theyre good or bad. The GP hasn't been very forthcoming with the information about it either!

Anyone any wiser?

k


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone    

Thank-you for all your lovely messages of support  

We had a much better day today!   Lining is thickening up nicely and the follies have grown. Our Dr stills wants them to do some more growing so i'm now on a super high dose of gonal f for the next three days, with egg collection going to be on weds or thurs. 

Feeling so much happier about everything now, we have a lovely Dr (Venkat) so is fabby and has sorted everything out for us. xxx


----------



## Steph29

Great news here is a follie dance for you both.


----------



## leoaimee

book marking!

hi everyone


----------



## Steph29

Hi alal hope everyone is well

Just to let you know we have ET tomorrow i cant wait it is so exiting it seems like forever to get to this point.


Stephx


----------



## leoaimee




----------



## HotChickies

Best of luck for tomorrow    



xx


----------



## lmb15

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope the pain from EC has eased off. x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Steph


----------



## Twinkie

Good luck Steph x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Good luck for tomorrow steph!! 

I've just been for a nice walk with MIL, DP and MIL's dog and came back to find im spotting so AF will def be here tomorrow... i've never been so excited to see my AF on her way


----------



## Steph29

Em thats great news

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Stephx


----------



## Summermist

Hi Pinktick

Good luck with your treatment.
I am due to start my second cycle of stimulated IUI with gonal F on Monday. They gave me a low dose 75 last time and I was on it every other day. I only had one follicle last time so I hoping they will up the drug this time.
Do you keep your gonal F in the fridge or at room temperature once you have primed it?

Hi everyone,
I'm quite new to this site and didn't post much as I moved house and didn't have internet. I think its a fantastic support network so want to use it lots more this time.  

Anyone else have any advice when using gonal F or TTC?

xx


----------



## welshginge

Em - hurrah spotting!! Hope she comes on time!

Steph - good luck with ET to you & DP!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi summermist,

we keep it in the fridge at all times, but leave the needles out of the fridge. I found it didn't hurt me at all at the start, and now it really hurts me   having to have two injections of it everyday now to finish up the pens we've got - ouchies! 

Em - yay for AF! 

Good luck for tomorrow Steph/Em - so excited for you!

Lynnie has just gone out to get me some more milk, she is so fabby and been the best support ever during the treatment   xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Awww Amber and Lynn you guys are so cute... glad Lynn is looking after you  

AF is still spotting so i guess day one will be classed as tomorrow   i count day one from when i get red blood dont i  

So i guess tomorrow will be the day when we find out if we can def get a donor... we're so excited!!


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Not long got back from ET everything went well DP had 1 blast put back and are now offically on our 2ww, which i think is going to be the longest 2 weeks of our lives.

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Em - when I was taking the pill, they said to count day one as the first day with proper 'flow' and if this is after 5pm, then count the next day as day 1!  

Thanks hun   feeling a bit emo today, prob as am on a much higher dose of drugs, just been crying my eyes out watching stepmom - it's sooo sad! Still drinking sooo much milk, it's foul - am NEVER drinking it again after this! xxx

Yay steph/em for ET!!     go little blasty! xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Steph.. woo hoo good luck guys hope you get that BFP..

Pinktink.. thanks i thought that might be the case... in that case day one will be tomorrow for sure.


----------



## leoaimee

good luck everyone    

welcome to summermist!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Steph - Congrats PUPO!!          
Did you manage to get any    ?

CLP


----------



## Steph29

Hi Cutelittle pumpkin

Thank you 

Yeah we froze 2 on day 3 and may have some blasts to freeze tomorrow.

Stephx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Steph - Why do you have to wait till tomorrow to find out if you have any blasts to freeze?? Wouldn't they have frozen them today if they were good enough??

Not sure about blasts as we was only given the option of day 1 and day 3 embryos to freeze and not blasts!

CLP


----------



## Steph29

They can only be frozen on day 3 or if they make it to blast. We had a blast put back in but others have not yet got to the stage of blast and will have to see tomorrow if they make it which they can then be frozen, the embrologist is confident that they will make it fingers crossed.

Stephx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ahh, that makes sense, thanks for answering my daft questions!

I hope your precious blast is a good quality one and snuggle in and keeps safe! I hope DW is recovering well! 

Welcome to the real rollercoaster hun! "THE 2WW" will send you these now    because if you are anything like me you will find it really hard to get to OTD!   lol

    

CLP


----------



## HotChickies

Hi Steph

Best of luck...hope it works          



xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well.

Thank you for your messages.

2 more made it to blast today so we have 4  .

Em:   on AF hope everything works out.

Amber & Lynn: Hope scan goes well    for EC.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Steph -4   woo hoo! 

AF arrived today full swing so phoned the clinic and they have booked me in for Tuesday 6th for day 9 scan... there phoning us back later today to confirm if they have a donor for us... so im patiently waiting for the call.... RING PHONE RING!!!!

AMber/ Lynn- good luck for EC scan...

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

im still waiting for the phone to ring


----------



## HotChickies

I'm wishing for your phone to ring too!!

  

xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Quick update from us. We're not egg sharing any more. We don't have enough eggs to share, but have a good amount for a normal IVF cycle. 

We were both devestated about not being able to share, but maybe it just wasn't meant to be. Also wasn't helped by the fact I was scanned by a new person who REALLY hurt me and didn't seem to know what she was doing   it took ages and was horrible.

Egg collection is on weds and we're paying for the cycle ourselves. We're a bit emotionally all over the shop at the moment. Lynn's family are lending us the money - thank god, otherwise I don't know what we'd have done..

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh Amber hunny... thank god lynns parents can lend you the cash... i really hope it all works out now and you get a BFP  

How many eggs do you have?

The clinic phoned and we have a donor sorted... dark brown hair, hazel eyes, 5ft 9 and 12st 4... sounds stunning lol


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em,

That's great, your donor sounds fab

We've got 5 follies over 18mm (big ones) and one at 14mm, the rest are too small for egg-share xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh hun... at least there all yours though hun now... Such a bugger though that you have to pay the full IVF cost  

Good luck for weds!!

I start my clomid tomorrow bit scared lol


----------



## lmb15

Amber/Lynn - sorry about your follicles    Are you sure you have to pay for the full cycle yourselves? Nurture (and i thought most/all other clinics) say in their terms and conditions of egg share that if you don't produce at least 8 eggs to share, you get to keep them all, and you don't pay for the cycle. Only thing is, you're not allowed to egg share again. Check your clinic's protocol, cos it may be that you're exempt from payment. Fingers crossed.
Best of luck. There's gonna be a run of BFPs on here soon, i can feel it in my bones!!!

Lisa x


----------



## magsandemma

HI

Amber/Lynn  Sorry to hear not enough to share but like the others have said they are all yours now, so positive thoughts for those little follies to mature nicely now!!  Good luck for eg collection on Wed!!

Lmb  -  I think the policy is that if you get to EC and there isnt enough eggs to share then you dont have to pay the extra as the clinic should of picked this up sooner, however if they find out earlier in cycle then they give you the option to carry on and pay the full cost.

Maggie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Amber I agree most ESers who don't produce enough get to keep them and not ES again.
L x


----------



## Pinktink

hey guys 

As Maggie said if you have less than 8 eggs at collection then you keep them and incur no costs, however there need to be 10-12 good size follicles to proceed to egg collection as a sharer otherwise it isn't considered fair on you or the recipient as it is extremely unlikely to get enough eggs for you both, in this case you are responsible for the costs of IVF and the drugs - we've known this from the start just didn't think it would happen to us - I guess you never do eh?  The LWC have been fantastic and very understanding about the situation - we are really grateful to them  

We had our trigger shot at 9.30 and have collection at 9 on wed morning ... we are now going to be really positive and maintain hopes for our little follies that this is fates way of getting us our longed for baby...

xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink - Good luck for EC! remember it only takes one embie to get BFP!   

CLP


----------



## lmb15

Egg-share IVF is always a bit of a gamble, which unfortunately doesn't always pay off. At least you are still able to carry on with your cycle and can keep all the eggs to yourselves. Best of luck on Wednesday, hope you get some good quality eggs that turn in to lovely little embryos. We have got our fingers crossed for a BFP for you. Lisa, x


----------



## pem

Pinktink - i only had a few follies like you....got two to blast though, one made it but went to embie heaven at 6 wks and miss embie numero two is currently in the arctic.....it only takes the one for BFP and i had SET!!!!...loads of    

Love to y'all!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Started clomid today and feel rough as  ... feel spaced out, dizzy, sick and have a banging headache... I just want my bed and a cuddle from DP   

Hows everyone else today?

Em x


----------



## welshginge

Oh Em, sounds like you have all the side affects in one go! Have an early night & a  .


----------



## lesbo_mum

feeling a bit better now home from work in my jammies.. DP is making me some lemon and ginger tea and some yummy dinner... im a lucky girlie!


----------



## leoaimee

steph - congrats on being pupo

lyn and amber - sory about egg share and fingers crossed for EC/ET  

hi cutie!  

lemum - sorry about the headache!

hi maggie

hi pem

hi welshgine

hi lisa 

hi jj1

hi hotchickies

gosh this board is soooooooo busy!!  

we are all good here, cept lulu has a teeny cold and strugglign with sleep for acouple of days.

ax


----------



## Pinktink

hey guys - thanks for all of your support - it means a lot to both of us  

we're really nervous for EC tomorrow but we've had a chance to get over the shock of the other day and are now very excited at the prospect of continuing the cycle and hopefully getting some good eggies   

hope you are all well - too nervous to write personals  

Lynn xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck Amber and Lynn... hope you get some good eggies


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Amber and Lynn .

Em - I hope you feel better soon. That Clomid is (a necessary) evil!

x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pink - Good luck with collection today! Hope you get a good number of eggies!    

Lesbomum - Ooooo clomid, I remember it well        !! Poor you, hope you feel better soon!!!   

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks guys... feeling ok now but just about to take another dose so guess it will all start again very soon


----------



## welshginge

Amber/Lynn - thinking of you today.


----------



## Steph29

Amber/Lynn

Sending you lots of      today.


----------



## Pinktink

Hey guys - 

we're back from EC - amber is resting nicely on the couch which I made into a bed for her  

On scan this morning it showed am had ovulated from 1 or 2 or the follies but out of the remaining follies we got 3 good looking eggs - the sperm had good numbers but not great motility so considering our three little guys we have agreed to go for icsi...

we're really happy with this as at the beginning of the week it looked like this cycle was all over for us - if one or two fertilise then we will have transfer tomorrow or if they all fertilise and we will have day 3 transfer on saturday...

come on the little eggies....


----------



## pem

Come on your eggies.....


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies,

Well I’m back from a very long week. Officially came back Wednesday night from Paris, Thursday and Friday consisted of cooking and preparing for the party Saturday. And Saturday was MANIC on the go constantly all day with not enough time to decorate a hall finish making sandwiches and getting ready ourselves. But Party went down perfectly, and Sunday was lovely with the family who travelled. So back to work and sort of glad in some respects as missed it, but don’t miss the fact that I have to come back and re-do things and clean up other peoples mess which could have costs hundreds of thousands...hey ho all in the life of a day at work!

I can see loads has gone on since I been away – and I did read while travelling as I couldn’t stay away, but no time to post!

Steph - congratulations on being PUPO...Lots of praying for the 2ww 

Amber&Lynn – Good luck for your EC today too...its funny everyone is coming round at once! Sorry to hear that you weren't able to ES but good that you have enough follies for youself! Your very lucky with Lynns parents helping you out with the cash side. We would have to ask Mr Visa or Mrs Mastercard for there help ..... And we always find they are very friendly and generous! Lol  

Lisa - how's the bump? An how did your nuchal scan go?   

Emma – Congratulations on starting your journey and the chlomid, sorry to hear that you are having side affects with it, but it's great that your now on the journey x

Katana – did you find out about what the other tests meant? X   

We started DR Friday, and so far, I had a few light headaches but I think that was more tiredness from the weekend. I have been generally tired and not wanting to get up for work.  Continued with acupuncture on Monday which she advised this week she done stuff to try and help channel out the negatives of DR and assist the process. Lets hope it works, as still not signs of any other symptons really as per mentioned. I feel actually better than I normally do, and a lot more relaxed, I’m not sure if that’s because I’ve had a break from work or the drugs!!!
We have all of our other drugs in the fridge ready to go, and continue DR until our first blood test on 12th Oct. I have to pay for our treatment and then we just hope that the DR works. I wanted to ask anyone about the withdrawal bleeds, as my cycles are normally up the spout and I’m worried that I won’t expect the normal 7 day from starting!! I was T total at the party and became designated driver!!! (Actually that’s a lie I had 1 bottle of beer) opps lol I’m soo excited but nervous of being at this stae for the first time!

Sorry for no more personals am having a nightmAre doing this on iphone as internet down at work. How are you all?

xxxx

Update as I already typed above - Amber & Lynn congrats on the EC lets keep everything crossed for fertilisation keep us posted on how it's going and when ET will be lots of hugs xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

AMber and Lynn congrats on getting 3 good eggies... fingers crossed for fertalisation!


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Amber and Lynn. It really does only take one - Alfie and I can vouch for that


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning Girls,

Clomid is easing now just left with a bit of a headache and feeling spaced out... also feeling a bit drained but nothing to bad now which is good  

Amber/ Lynn... hope fertalisation has gone well and you have 3 good embies...   

Steph.. how are you and Em holding up... the 2ww drags doesnt it! 

Lorna... good luck for DR on friday... feels like finally we're all getting somewhere with ttc  

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Glad the Clomid is settling down. I'm not really feeling any affects from the DR sniffer, just a little tiredness, but i'am really lacking sleep.

We have the god children all weekend without the parent,s so I'm sure the layins will be out the window then too. Up early and play play play!

Anynews on ferts Amber & Lynn?

Its very quiet on here today!

Lorna

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

I came on hoping to hear from Amber and Lynn also... fingers crossed no news is good news!!!


----------



## welshginge

Me too - hoping all went well for Amber & Lynn.! Glad the clomid is settling down for you Em, it's not pleasant but it will be worth it in the end! x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks hun.. how u feeling?


----------



## welshginge

Sick at the moment coz I've eaten like a pig today! I'm anxious about testing - AF is due from today so knicker watch is in action!


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys.

We think this will be our final post....for a while at least 

things didn't go well for us - only 2 of our eggs were mature enough for icsi and only one fertilised. we had ET this morning and have to accept our chances are fairly low although we are maintaining some hope for this little embie. 

It's too hard for us to spend so much time focussing on ttc so we we are going to go off and consider our options - if this little one makes it we will be so happy but for now all we can feel is devastation.

We know it only takes one but that isnt comforting right now.

Good luck to all of you on here - I hope each of you gets the family you want and deserve.

Thank you all for your support - 

Love to all Lynn xx


----------



## welshginge

So sorry your experience was disappointing but it does only take 1 so I will keep everything crossed for you for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Amber/ Lynn i've Pm'd you


----------



## Misspie

Amber/Lynn, 

I'm really sorry that you are both feeling so emotional and absolutly devestated. Though please try to keep up hope, as they say it really does only take 1 little embie to make that family you long for.
It can't be easy when things don't go to plan and I know there many of us who are still in the early stages are dreading this part of the rollercoaster. You have to try and stay as positive as possible, and as they say on average it takes 3 tries of IVF, but this little one might be the one for you 

    

Can understand you want some time, its certianly hard reading and posting on boards when you are relly low, but remeber we are all here to support and help yo uthrough it. xxxxxxx

But its not over until the fat lady sings 

Love and hugs to you both xxxxx


----------



## lmb15

Amber and Lynn - sorry it didn't go as you'd hoped. I know it's a cliche, but it does only take one. If it was NHS treatment you'd only be allowed 1, and look how many people get pregnant with NHS treatment. It's probably not much consolation at the minute, but one of the girls from my clinic had a single embryo transfer on day 1 and got a BFP. We've got our fingers crossed for you.       

Lorna - had my nuchal scan last friday. My clinic also do a blood test, which gets sent off to another hospital for analysis so results take 2 weeks. So by a week tomorrow i should know my Down's risk. Good luck with your treatment.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Lisa x


----------



## leoaimee

good luck lynn and amber!


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi guys,
Finally managed to pop back on to FF after a month away from here!

Amber & Lynn, thinking of you both  Stay positive for your little embie 
Lesbo_mum -hope the side effects of the Clomid wear off soon, that's one fertility drug I've never had!
welshginge - haven't you tested yet U must have such patience!
Missi  - I see you're d/r now! It's all go from here!

Hi to everyone else! 

Our 'news' is that DW is on 2ww but my cycle got messed up during the holiday so I probably wont ovulate until next week. We'd both had our 2ww's together until now so it'll be handy having one of us able to do all the lifting heavy stuff etc.... not that I'm planning on doing anything remotely like heavy lifting! 

Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Lottie!!

Welcome back hun..

Clomid side effects have eased loads and we have our first scan on Tuesday morning... very excited!

When is DW OTD? 

Good luck!

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Howdy, 

Lisa - Hope the scan results are all A-OK, you guys must be so excited with everything. Have you started to tell the family yet?

Lottie - Welcome back from your little trip away  It's nice to hear you and DW are still conitnuing with your insems. When is DW's OTD? Fngers crossed   everything is fine with KD's test results.

Welshginge - Whens your OTD? 

Nothing with me today, still sniffing, been 1 week today and no major sysmptons that I can actually put down to the drugs. Have to phone up and pay for our treatment, now do I go Mr Credit Card or Debit Card I may want the cash for a raining day!!! LMAO
  

Lorna
x


----------



## welshginge

Lottie & Misspie.

OTD is monday but I'm testing sunday. Just enjoying being pupo at the mo!


----------



## Misspie

Ohhhh Welsh - you dare devil you!!  

Good Luck              with sunday!!!

L
x


----------



## welshginge

I Know! I love living life on the edge!! hahahaha! Thanks for the positive vibes!! xx


----------



## leoaimee

good luck welshginge

and nice to see you lottie!  good luck for 2ww


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - we told everyone after our scan last Friday! Should get the Down's risk by next Friday - i check everyday at work just in case they're early coming back!! One of the advantages of working where you're booked to have a baby and have your tests!! One of the consultants i work with offered to scan me whenever i wanted, which is really nice of her. Will no doubt take her up on her offer in the not too distant future!
Glad the sniffing's going ok. You'll be having embryo transfer before you know it.
Lisa x


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Lorna : Glad the DR is going well, you will soon be on your way! 

Lisa : Hope test results come back ok.

Welshginge: Good luck for test day     

Hi to everyonr else.

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Steph,

How you guys holding up? 

Em x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Em, Not very well it is tortoure its the longest wait ever sending us a bit crazy .

How are you feeling?

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh bless you both.. 7 days to go just keep busy and before you know it will be OTD.

Im feeling fine much better, took my last clomid today so now just to wait and see what the scan looks like on Tuesday.

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Steph - not long now ar eyou getting excited?    

Em - congrats on taking the last tablet, let us know how the scan looks  

Aimee - OMG she's adorable!!!   Can I be jealous!! 

Lisa - I bet things are feeling extremley real for you and the family, are they al excited for you both?

This DR stuff isn’t fun, the first sniffs in the morning, I always find my nose is fully blocked, and keep sneezing, so end up taking it twice. In the evenings its fine, but I’m not having any real symptoms. Still no withdrawal bleed, is that a concern??!? Though my (.)(.) are very heavy and sore. They are big enough, without them looking like they’ve now been pumped up with water!!!! I’m not sure if that’s DR related or just AF related. Slight headache this morning, but I know that’s tiredness, after having the god children at the weekend and no lay ins, plus late nights and lots of non-stop fun!! Lol 
Tonight is going to consist of acupuncture and then home for dinner and SLEEEEEEEEEEP! Luckily am not in London this week for work, but next week s going to be hectic, with hospital and Monday and a few trips to London...Zzzzzz
Still haven't paid for treatment as they have recently moved buildings and their payment options are not all working yet. Though I've been reassured this won't affect Mondays blood test!

How’s everyone’s weekend been?  

Lorna
xx


----------



## Steph29

hi Lorna,

We getting on ok the wait is just a nightmare.

The big (o) (o) are down to DR it happend to me to and massive hips it does go away after TX but then again I didn't have ET so I got chance to recover. 

Steph x


----------



## Belbs

Hi all  

I haven't been posting recently as I've been busy studying and sorting my head out after the last bfn which hit me hard. On the mend now and we are starting again on our next cycles so should start DR mid November! Our clinic have given us financial compensation (towards more tx) for the last tx which was badly managed so we can afford one last go with my DP eggies. We also have an nhs appointment in early Nov so hopefully going to get on the waiting list too. 

I have been reading and keeping up with you all and wishing you all lots of luck with your 2ww and tx.

Amber and Lynne - thinking of you especially. I know how hard it is after our last tx but stay    for your little embie.


----------



## Misspie

Belbs - Glad to hear you got some financial compensation from LWC. Fingers crossed for you both for starting Nov xx  

Well, I had some symptons last night, I woke up hot hot hot, very irritable and any slight noise DW made, was sending me stir crazy!! Acupuncture was great, I'm certainly chilling out more with it, and having my mind focused on what I want in life! Was no pins in belly last night, just other places, so was nice! I wasn't going to go next Monday as we have our blood test, but I think it's important not to miss now.
She's told me to try and have a little more faith in that it will work and not to be sooo realistic treying to control my emotions if it doesn't happen, as we/I need to believe in myself and people around me a bit more!
I also have the start of a withdrawel bleed - WOHOOO, subconciously I love it, as I know in my mind now something is working!

Lorna
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick post so no personals!

Had my scan and it appears i stimulate well.. maybe a little too well... i have one on the left which is 15mm, and 2 on the right which are 13mm and 12mm ish.. 

I have to go back on Thursday and that will decide whats going to happen... if i have 3 biggens Dr Chui may well abandon ... if all goes well i'll do the trigger jab on thursday night and insem on sat morning..

EM x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Em

hope Thursday goes well fingers crossed for you   

Lorna glad DR is going ok those side effects aren't to nice but just remember not to long now 

Steph x


----------



## Summermist

Em How many hours between ovulation trigger and insem does your dr suggest? If you are triggering on the Thursday and have insem on the Sat morning it suggests 36. Just interested as on my first attempt I only had 20 and a 1/2 hours between and I thought it was too short.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Nurse said 40 hours before to us today... i may have heard her wrong but im sure thats what she said...


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - the dr symptoms will go when you start stimming, don't worry. 
Em - fingers crossed all goes to plan
Steph - the 2ww is murder isn't it?!!!

We got ours Down's risk results - 1 in 19,000 which is reassuring, so not going to have an amnio. Yippee!! My stomach's getting quite big, but i still look fat as opposed to pregnant! Most people at work know now and are being really nice about it all. I look like **** most of the time and am constantly knackered, so i think they probably feel sorry for me!

Hope everyone's ok,

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo Lisa on the down's risk results


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Lisa : Thats great news.

We tested today and got a   OMG.

We were naughty and actually tested last sun and got 2 BFP's but wanted to test again to make sure.

Steph/emax


----------



## Misspie

CONGRATULATIONS you guys!!!! How are you feeling?

Finally a stream of   just what we need around here!!!

    

Lisa - Congrats on the scan results,  bet your well pleased.!

I think I'm going to stay away from the boards for a while, theres only soo many BFP's possible  hehehehe don't want to jinx me before I even got to stimms! LOL


----------



## Twinkie

Lisa, Congrats on the Downs risk results. Must be a huge relief.

Steph I know I've said it on the other thread but this is one I don't mind repeating one little bit!! CONGRATULATIONS both of you!!!

I'm still in shock from this morning's   really want to go and do another test now to check!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

OMG Twinkie and Steph..congrats!!!!

Twinkie you have given me so much hope now i just want to cry... must be the hormones!!!


----------



## leoaimee

marvelous news all round!!! wondabraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone

I've not posted for a good few months now but have been following you all and am really happy to see all those   recently.
Hi to anyone who remembered me from before and hi to those who don't.

We started TTC in January with a referral from my GP to a local clinic, that went awfully with them commenting all the time about not having a husband, and "oh what to we fill in here as you don't have a husband, I'm not use to doing this" that we felt totally down and fed up and decided to have a break for a while and look for somewhere else to TTC.

Since then I have lost weight got fitter and had a lovely holiday   . We went back to see out GP last week and have been referred elsewhere ( somewhere that is very gay friendly with good reviews) . Our plan is still to egg share and I have spoken to the egg share nurse about this and she is going to look out for my referral. Donor wise we are importing sperm from Xytex in the US and have found a donor we both love ( if you know what I mean). My GF wants to order the sperm now as they keep if for you at a cost until your ready. Do you think thats too soon and a silly thing to do ? My BMI is 22 and I'm 30 so ok there, I did have my ovaries scanned and FSH checked at the other clinic in April, scan was ok nothing abnormal there but I don't know what my FSH was .

I want to order it so we don't lose our donor, but if I'm not accepted I may have ordered the wrong vials   

thanks in advance for any advice

Jody


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jody welcome back.. im afraid i dont know anything about importing sperm but one of the others might  

Today is scan day so we'll find out if we can carry on with this cycle of if he'll make us abandon... im so scared i really dont want to abandon!

I can really tell there something going on in my overys i have a constant dull ache and last night i was layed in bed and i swear it felt like my overys were throbing


----------



## Damelottie

Jody - quite a few of the single women have imported sperm. If you post over on our board there, theyd be sure to help you out


----------



## nismat

Jodylala, glad to hear you've found a better clinic, and congrats on the weight loss/fitness front too!
I haven't imported sperm, but I would have thought that if you've found a donor that you really like/want, then it's best to get that sperm reserved ASAP. I wasn't clear about just what you meant when said that you might order the wrong type of vials of sperm - is it between ICI ready and IUI ready sperm (i.e unwashed vs washed?). To clear it up, I'd simply give your clinic a call and ask to speak to the lab to find out what their procedures are there; do they do sperm wash as standard anyway prior to treatment, in which case there's no point paying for the more expensive washed vials.

Lesbo_mum, hope the scan today means you can proceed  

We're off to the clinic today for a nurse appointment to discuss the new protocol for our final attempt at IVF. Gulp. Make or break time coming up soon....


----------



## candygirl

We imported our sperm from Xytex in 2006 and are just about to have our second baby using it.  I don't know what you meant about the 'wrong type' though - ours was ok for both IUI and IVF.  Also, it's now been stored in our clinic for nearly 3 years and is still ok to use (we have to pay a small fee every year for them to keep it for us).  I'd say that if you've found a donor you like then you should go with it and order it - but obviously check with your clinic that they can store it for you.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies,

Quick post... mixed appointment today... have 3 follies... but not as big as they thought they would be... one is 16mm ish, 15mm and 13mm... lining looks good.

They are worried there is chance i may have ovulated already so they have done a blood test to check my LH levels... i get the results tomorrow lunch time... If i havent ovulated then insem will be 1.30pm on Sat... 

I have my trigger jab to do at 9.30pm tonight in case we can proceed...

So fingers crossed eh!!

Em


----------



## Steph29

Hi Em,

Fingers crossed for Sat.     

Stephx


----------



## Twinkie

Hi Em,
How come they think you may have ovulated already? Really hope the LH test shows to haven't, your trigger tonight goes ok and insem goes ahead on Saturday. Fingers crossed for you.

I still can't believe my BFP is real, I'm half expecting someone to tell me I've got it all wrong. Going to Gunwharf on Saturday with the only friends who know about tx. Can't wait to tell them. We're keeping it quiet until 12 weeks but I couldn't not tell them, they'd kill me!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

They think theres a chance i may have ovulated already as my follies are not as big as they thought they would be... after you ovulate your follies start to shrink again... Im a mixture of crying and holding out hope it will all be ok!!


----------



## Jode

Hi everyone

Sorry if my last message was confusing. Xytex sell, washed, unwashed and ART vials ( for IVF) these are concentrated and actually cheaper, so these are what we were going to order but if for any reason I'm not accepted for egg share they might not be suitable for IUI... I'll take your advice and give the clinic a ring. 

I've had a quote on shipping and storage so happy about that side of things. 

Em, hope everything goes ok with the trigger shot tonight and your still able to keep going this month.

Jody


----------



## nismat

Just a quick reply to Em - please try not to panic too much about your follies; obviously the clinic/sonographer should know what they are talking about, but as far as I know, it's pretty easy to tell if a follicle has already released its egg (unless it's only just happened I suppose), because the follicles don't just shrink, they start to collapse in on themselves, and so have wavy edges. They apparently look quite different. It sounds more likely that they just are growing a little bit more slowly than is average, so hold on to that hope. They probably just tossed in the comment as a slight aside that didn't really have much basis in fact, without thinking about how it might affect you mentally. 
Hope the test results tomorrow show that you're still waiting to ovulate.


----------



## PootleFlump

Just a quick reply to Jody - 

Can't help with info about importing sperm, but we live in the Midlands and used Burton Hospital (BCRM) for our treatments and they dealt with us very positively as a gay couple.

Nicky


----------



## lesbo_mum

They called they said the result came back boarder line but to still come in.. i questioned what she meant by boarder line she said something about how many follies i had and could be also because im very close to oving  

So we're still going ahead tomorrow but im honestly not holding out much hope for this cycle... im just thinking of it like a test run!


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

Just a quick message to ask your advice - we are on day 9 of medicated cycle. We went for scan yesterday which showed one follie on each side (1x 13mm and 1 x 11mm). The clinic have asked me back in for a blood test tomorrow (day 10), and a further scan on Monday (day 12). My worry is what if I naturally ovulate before Monday? Do you think I should ask for a scan tomorrow just to reassure myself or just trust the clinic and go for the bloods? What has others experiences been on medicated cycle eg. what day have you had IUI, and what size wehere your follies?

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

S what meds you on? I did clomid from days 2-6 and a trigger injection... today is CD 12 and im having IUI tomorrow so CD13... i think my cycles been a bit of a hash though so maybe one of the others will know more.


----------



## Summermist

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Em, I have been on 75iu-mls Fostimon a day since day CD2, now on day CD9. It's so confusing isnt it? 

Good luck for tomorrow Em  

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

confusing is a understatement   One minute we're having IUI then we might not then we are again there's so much uncertainty which i didnt know about! 

Does IUI hurt not had it before now im scared lol bit late i know! I've had a STI test before and can honestly say it hurt it felt like the speculum was pulling me inside out!


----------



## katena

Hey everyone...

Em - IUI can be uncomfortable...they pop a speculum up and then insert a catheter (a tiny tube) up past your cervix then they inject the sperm in! The key is to relax...thought you can get little cramping pains!

How is everyone else doing?

We've been on our month off....which i think is now turning into a few months off!! We had our day 3 and day 21 blood tests done and it showed that i hadn't ovulated...now this could be cos i have long cycles and so it was too soon..or that my cycles have gone hay wire!!

I also know ive put around 1 stone on - so need to lose that as i kno weight can affect being healthy and cycles etc

So - thats it - im on a crazy diet...ok..yes..its a crash diet..(sorry..please dont shout!) ....its lipotrim thats just milkshakes and water!!! But hopefully that will get the weight off quicker..and we can come back to treatment asap!!

We have 2 IUI cycles left - i really want to make the most of them!!!

<moan over - sorry!>

K


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Katena,

Welcome back!

Let me know how it goes on lipotrim.. i may be joining you in a month or so lol

IUI was uncomfortable but what did i expect lol felt like having your tonsils out through your fanny lol

So im on the 2ww and only 2 days in and going mad already!!

Em x


----------



## MandMtb

Well done on the IUI Em, hope you dont go to   on the 2ww. The speculum is the worst part of the IUI I find, especially as they cant use lubricant! 

Katena, I'm sorry about extended break you are having, but you seem in a positive frame of mind and have a good plan, so lots of luck on your weight loss   - if this tx isnt successful, we will be having 2 months off and I also intend to use this time to loose weight, as I have piled on the weight! I am the heaviest I have ever been, which isnt good - I need to  

Well I am exhausted but waiting up till midnight to do trigger shot, fortuntley I didnt surge naturally as I was anxious about. Had another scan today (CD12) and had one follie 20mm, seems the other follie seen on CD8 (measuring then 11mm) has disappeared   Was a little sad as had hoped the medicated cycle would increase my chances by giving me an extra follie for luck (and I had also been daydreaming of twins). But we are thankful there is still one, just made me wonder whether the medicated is worth it as basically have the same size follie and lining as last natural cycle   ?

S x


----------



## Damelottie

lesbo_mum said:


> IUI was uncomfortable but what did i expect lol felt like having your tonsils out through your fanny lol


----------



## lesbo_mum

ManadMtb- i didnt even notice that they didnt use Lub i was 2 busy climbing the walls lol Good luck for this cycle i know what you mean about the medicated vs natural thing... i had 3 follies using clomid but all a bit small 16mm, 14mm and 13mm when i was told to trigger... i may have had more chance doing natural and getting one biggen!

When's IUI being done is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

No lub??     How silly, LWC uses lub at ET and Insems for all my cycles! If it is water based then it should not be a issue!

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Hey everyone

They didn't use lube when I had ET and I was crying with the pain - it was awful.  

Just wanted to say thanks for all your messages of support, it's really kind of you all  

I think i've started to get my period so we're assuming this hasn't worked - which we never thought it would. The whole cycle was a total disaster really. 

We've got an appointment on Monday to talk about what we're doing next. They said they don't see why we can't egg share again as I have good FSH etc and that I just need to start on a higher dose of drugs/possibley use different drugs. We're going again as soon as we can (not sure how long you have to leave between?) but this time we're not telling anyone - it just is too much pressure. We just want to have a proper go and get the cycle that we deserve to have.

Amber xxx


----------



## welshginge

Lube is used at my clinic too - thank goodness. Also I think how much it hurts depends on who does it. My heart sinks when I hear cack-handed (name removed) call me in! hehe.


----------



## lesbo_mum

awww Amber hun... im so sorry that AF has started to come..   I hope you can egg share again soon and you both get the sysle you deserve  

Dont they leave the speculum in longer for ET than they do for IUI?? I guess it all comes down to no pain no gain!


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks hun   I actually feel pretty relieved and just want to forget this awful cycle. We're joining slimming world on Thursday and i'm going to lose as much weight as I can before our next cycle. 

I'm a wuss so my opinion's probably a bit biased, but I just found it really horrible and painful   I don't think it took any longer than 15 minutes but it just hurt me so much - and I was so tense I kept pushing the speculum out without meaning too   I think it was worse because we were already upset about everything and I just felt like it was all pointless and didn't want to go through anymore pain for something that wasn't going to work. xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

I really should lose some more weight and i think we're gonna do another 2 cycles before xmas and if they dont work we'll need to save up again for IVF ... so i guess i'll have to lose another chunk of weight then   Im doing ok so far i havent put any on this cycle... as long as i can maintain then im happy!

Im a wuss also and i totally know what you mean about tensing up.. i was the same... She managed to get it in and then said "there you go it in now that wasnt so bad was it" Um you havent opened it yet love!!! Mine only lasted about 5 mins luckly my cervix was co-operative


----------



## Steph29

Hi all,

Pinktink, Sorry to hear that af has started to come we really had everything crossed for you guys, good news that they will let you egg share again.

ET was really hard for me too i kept pushing it out too, i just thought relax the sooner its over the better.

Em: 2ww doing your head in? do you think you will go the whole 2 weeks.

Emax


----------



## Summermist

The IUI does hurt I pushed it out both times but did find the second one easier to cope with. I had a doctor do it as I had so many problems the first time.

The first time I was sweating with pain and squeezing the nurse and DP's hand so hard I'm surprised I didn't cut off the circulation! They had to get the doctor to do it as I have a kinked cervix


----------



## lmb15

How much a speculum hurt really does depend on a)how relaxed you are and b)who's doing it - the latter being the most influential. If the person doing it is really good, and gentle, even if you're uptight and scared they can relax you and make it not hurt.
When i had embryo transfer, it took the doctor 45 minutes to pass the catheter through my cervix (he even used different types) - my body's fault, not his! The speculum was fine, it was the catheter that was uncomfortable but bearable.
If, next time you have one, it's uncomfortable/painful, ask them to take it out and start again. If it's still painful, ask for someone else to do it.

How's the 2ww em? You going crazy yet?!
pintink - sorry this cycle hasn't worked. fingers crossed for next time.

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

2ww is driving me mad   I did a test this morning just so i could see what a positive looks like he he nuts i know... I only did it as i knew the trigger would still be there lol Im not doing a proper test until next sat 24th... testing early did my head in before so not doing it again..

I was lucky with my IUI as my cervix was really good and she had no issues at all getting it in.. thank god!! I also didnt feel her put the cathater in a guess i was in just too much pain from the speculum lol


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Pinktink-       

He he he, if you guys think a speculum and a little catheter hurts, wait until you get that  (  &  that you all get one soon) and a doctor with hands the size of dinner plates comes along to check your cervix and tries to shove his whole hand in there! I call him a few choice names I can tell you!!    Defiantely all worth it though! LOL

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

Yeah i guess your right... jesus if i cant cope with a speculum im buggered when it will come to labour


----------



## leoaimee

les mum - dont worry totally different kind of sensation labour and a painful speculum ... when my waters had broken i had to have a speculum inserted to check if it was amniotic fluid (or other fluid .. wee!!) and it really hurt 'more' than delivering the baby  .... but maybe my mind was so altered by then you cant compare ....

but def the more experienced MW cld do less painful exams during the labour ... my MW for the first part wasnt as good as some of them.


----------



## MandMtb

Well I am a bit miffed that some clinic's use lub and others dont, I just assumed no did! - as the lub really makes a difference for me, as they used it to insert speculum when I had Hycosy.

Em had my IUI today. So will see if the medicated is any 'luckier' than natural in 2ww! 

S x


----------



## Summermist

Good luck on your 2ww S. I'm 1 week through mine and it is going very slowly.

Fingers cross we have some more BFP's this month.


----------



## lesbo_mum

S- good luck with the 2ww and enjoy being PUPO.

Summermist- only a week to go! I've got 9 days yet and its dragging i just want to know now so i can move on! I dying for a glass or 2 of wine!

Its mine and DP's 1st wedding anniversary on the 1st November and we've just booked a weekend away to Brighton that weekend to celebrate.. we're staying at the Thistles (anyone stayed there??) Its got a spa so i figure whatever our result is this cycle i'll be happy as if its a BFN i can go to the spa and if its a BFP well i'll obviously be beeming!

Good luck those on the 2ww and hope everyone else is good  

Em x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

All my pelvic exams were done by a consultant in labour because I was "high risk", so no gentle MW for me   !  And they tried to do a sweep before my cervix was far enough forward      as I was being induced and they didn't want a "high risk" lady, labouring over night!   As it happens the boys had other ideas and I had to be have induction over two days and they arrived on the third day at 3:53am and 4:30am, so I laboured through the night anyway!  lol

CLP


----------



## Misspie

Hi Ladies,

Our clinic has moved out of the Oxford Hospital as of a week ago and now are based on a business park in Oxford, very strange to be moving but apparently the hospital wanted the ward back. The new clinic is lovely though, it did feel like I was visiting a client in London or going for a conference LOL but still very modern, and very very very nice!! 
We went our blood test Monday to check the current situation of the D/Regging drugs, didn’t really have loads of side affects except lots of blubbing away to tv at both happy and sad moments ! We received the blood results same day and all clear, I’ve D/R’gd and starting Monday by reducing the sniffing to once, twice a day!  

It's very surreal how that we finally start our stimming TODAY. I've been pushed back a day from any normal cycle and on a lower dose due to PCOS. But that’s good at least they are being careful!!! As this is my first cycle I'm very nervous what to expect from that first injection, I've never injected myself before....and injecting into some pretend belly really feels like I was at a first aid course, trying to revive up "Annie" !!! 

OMG TODAY I INJECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

They have put me on 112.5 Gonal F once a day until my first scan on Wednesday to assess how my body is responding to the drugs! Then second scan next Friday along with blood test.
On our first consultation scan I produced 14 follies one aide and 11 on other with no medication, os the ES consultant is hoping I produce plenty of eggs for the recipient and myself. I do hope so, as this scares me the most just because I produce enough follies generally I might not produce many good quality eggs.
Our recipient can’t accept a fresh cycle as even though she has D/R’gd, she has suddenly developed a fibroid which needs to be taken care of first. This means her batch will go to freezing.

I asked DW yesterday what happens if I don’t produce enough do I keep them or give them away, and she was positive on about keeping them, but here is something that compels me to say “you keep them all”. But we agreed to discuss as and when this happens.

Good luck to you ladies (Em/MtandMtb) being PUPO, and lots of luck on the 2ww       

How are your pregnant ladies feeling?   

Amber/Lynn, Sorry to hear this cycle hasn’t seemed to work for you, is it defiantly all over?? Try to stay positive and let us know how the appointment goes back at the clinic.     

Lorna
xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Folks,

Good luck with it all *Lorna*. I can't imagine what the injecting will feel like either - I do hope it's not as bad as you think it might be! Here's to lots of lovely eggies for you both!

*CLP* I've seen so many seemingly unnecessarily rough internal examinations by consultants it drives me potty just thinking about it. It's worth noting that you can always refuse them if you choose. I only had two during the course of my 27 hour labour and I requested them both. Women in labour have a lot more rights than they can be led to believe. Pet subject there - I'll stop now before I get into a rant.  I do agree that birth is very different - I loved the sensation of pushing Ember out. And this is probably TMI but having speculum exams since giving birth has been many times easier - I barely feel them now. That probably says terrible things about my pelvic floor but never mind. 

Good luck to those of you in the 2ww. I will be joining you in a few days time. I'm beginning to get the first signs of fertile mucus so it looks like planning our insem on Saturday is going to be pretty good timing. I'm feeling both nervous and excited to be getting back on the rollercoaster again.

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks snagglepat, I know I could refuse but they wanted to monitor Dylan with a scalp clip thingy so not to mix up the boys tracings which seemed logical to me (he was twin one) and it needed to be done by a doctor! Also I think all the pelvic exam I had would have hurt I had awful SPD, which I felt even with the epidural but I couldn't feel the contractions  ,
anyway it is true that you don't care once there is a baby(ies) in your arms!

And it can't be all bad because I'm still hoping to do it again!   Although I hope I can get my dream of a water birth next time  !

Anyway     to all having tx and in the 2ww and I'm   I see lots of BFP on here soon!  


CLP


----------



## welshginge

Well, it had to happen & it has. My brother & his girlfriend are having a baby. Of course I'm happy but feeling sorry for myself too! Oh well, at least I have an excuse to look at & maybe even buy some baby clothes!


----------



## nismat

Ooh, that's the kind of news that really throws up mixed emotions. And then of course you feel even worse for actually resenting someone else's pregnancy news. But it's hard not to feel that it's somehow less "deserved" than when you've had to work so hard to achieve it (esp when you haven't yet). Of course, that's generalising, you can never tell what other people may have been through to TTC, unless they've actually told you that it's been tricky (or easy/an accident!). 

I hope that it works for you soon, it's just lovely if your child can have a cousin close in age. My sister's youngest is just a month younger than Toby, and it's delightful to see our two boys playing together (although it can be rather too easy to compare their development - good thing we're not competitive on that front!).


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Nismat!


----------



## whisks

hi everyone
    
thought i would give you an update, we had our consultation at our new clinic yesterday and it went really well, my new consultant is really nice. there is practically no waiting list for donor sperm and it looks like i could have stated again this cycle if i wanted to. we decided not to this cycle though as i have only just started my new job and it wouldn't really look very good asking for time off so soon. we can't start next cycle as it would run into christmas and they will be closed, so i am starting in my december cycle and will have egg collection and transfer at the end of january which works out really well as i will have completed my 12 weeks probationary period at asda by then. also to make things even better i started my new job at asda today and read in my handbook that they give paid time off for ivf treatment, so i am very happy. i just don't know whether to tell them now that i will be wanting time off or if i should wait until after the 12 weeks but then that wont give them very much notice. whatever happens though i will be having my ivf in dec/jan and i just can't wait.

sorry no personals today i've gotta run
hope you are all well

whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Whisks 

WG - It's only natural to feel that way  

That's great that you have your treatment plan, it's almost the same as what we're doing.  

I'm sure it will be 2010 BFP's for both of us    xxx

Hope everyone is ok   I am feeling a lot better now we have a new and much improved plan - and am VERY happy I won't have to have the awful pessaries again! 

Joining slimming world on Thursday, think I should be able to lose a minimum of 2 stone by Jan - so am currently eating up all the bad food we have left in the house! xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Welshginge,   

I know exactly how you feel hun. It is really hard, my brother and his gf went for their first scan today, I am waiting for a call to hear how it went. On the one hand I am happy to be an aunt but also have had many negative emotions about it, so feel free to vent to me if you want as I totally understand what your probably going through. Nismat is right, you will feel wrong for feeling the way you do as well, which will make things even worse. I know the news has hit me hard, but I am surprised how hard it has hit DW as well, as she used to always say to me it didnt matter if my brother had a child first, as this has always been one of my fears (for various reasons) but I think the fact that we delayed treatment to attend his wedding earlier this year that he broke off, and now is with a new girlfriend which after about 6 months declared they were going to try for a baby, and bang that same month became pregnant! Woah didnt mean to write all that, as you can see I still have 'issues' about it LOL! 

Whisks and Pinktink, I am so pleased that you both had good consultations and have a plan to start IVF in the New Year.... bring on the 2010 babies    

S x x


----------



## BaT

Hi All,

Sorry have been AWOL for a while.  I have been lurking around since our last BFN but not posting- it has been easier that way.

Congrats to all those that have had BFP's.  Positive vibes to those currently on 2WW and big hugs to all others where ever you are on the TTC process. 

Anyway,  at the beg of Sept we had good news that we were finally at the top of the waiting list for donor IUI through the NHS.  This was a couple of months earlier than we expected!!!  We were both over the moon but had a holiday to go on at the beg. of this month, so decided to start this month instead.  My unpredicable body then decided to have a 38 day cycle!!!  Today my AF started so we are now back on the treatment cycle.    I haven't let myself think about it until now, but (throu the stomach pains) am starting to get excited!!!

Unfortantly today we also found out that DW will prob be losing her job at the end of the month.  We will find out more tomorrow, but is gutting as she has worked so hard (and worked lots of hours!) to keep the business going for the owner.

B x


----------



## Dominique123456

Did anyone else catch this on bbc iplayer? It's a sow about mums looking to model their babies. There's a LOVELY lesbian couple whose baby's donor is from LWC and is sooo cute he wins the cover for Mother and baby magazine (I bet the LWC will be telling everyone lol). It was so nice to come across a lesbian family in the mainstream media and not as a freakshow. Yay! http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00nfkyp/My_Supermodel_Baby/

/links


----------



## Pinktink

We watched that programme. The babies were all so cute! I don't know what it is but something about baby modelling doesn't quite sit right with me..  To me all babies are beautiful


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, hope u all are well. 
We had our 20wk scan yesterday and all babies are doing well, with no problems. We were told we are having     me and dp are really happy and glad they were all perfect!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations Kelz!   That's so exciting! Have you thought of any names yet? xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post so not personals sorry feeling a bit pooh!

I cracked this morning and tested got a BFN.. not surprised.. i'll test again on Sat but cant see it changing... im not so much upset as angry with my body which is odd   Just looking forward to starting another cycle.

Em x


----------



## nismat

Sorry to hear your news Em, it's always so disappointing  

Kelz, what great news! How lovely to hear that all 3 of your babies are doing well, and I would imagine that it makes the preparations for their arrival slightly easier knowing what you will be getting! I can't believe that you are "already" at 20 weeks. What do they give you as your gestation/EDD, expecting triplets?
How have you been doing with the pregnancy, are you already enormous and/or exhausted?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kelz sorry just noticed your post congrats hunny thats so cool... bet your both so excited!!


----------



## Misspie

Ohhhh Kelz, thats fantastic news. You and DP are going to be rushed off your feet!  Great news that they are all doing well, time flies so fast!!!!

Sorry to hear your news Em, I hope you and DP are okay, I can only imagine how disappointing it is xxx 

L
xx


----------



## katena

Kelz  - thats great news!! 

Em -   

Well....we have taken a month off - and had another round of day 3 and day 21 blood tests. My day 21 test showed that my progesterone was realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly low (3.9 when it should be 20) which may mean im not ovulating.

It could be due to having PCOS or it could be that ive put on weight...i thinkj its the latter! My BMI is over 30 and i know if my hospital knew that they wouldnt start another round of IUI.

So - im still sticking with the diet, the milkshakes!! I lost 7lbs in the first week  -not bad eh?! Its hard work and really boring and i know it would keep up that momentum! But its a means to an end. 

We're taking another month off and my GP has asked to repeat my day 21 tests again. Lets hope its better next month (if my period ever comes...theyve gone haywire at the moment and are like 45/50 day cycles!! due to the weight again i think!)

k


----------



## kelz2009

Em, hope it changes to bfp hun, its still early    .

Katena- Great news on weight loss, good luck 4 next cycle  

I am really enormous now and people keep asking me when Im due and cant believe it when I say Im 20weeks!!!!!! The edd is 24th january, this will make me 34weeks and if I get that far it will be really good. We havent thought of many names yet and will have to chat about this. My mum put our cots up last wkend and now its really hit home that after 14weeks there will be babies in them  .
Im finishing work at about 24weeks, Im finding it really hard work at the moment as Im officially waddling   . 
I know you prob think its early to put cots etc up, but consultant said I could go as early as 24 weeks so really need to get sorted. 
  We have bought lots of whites and creams all matching, but its nice to get pinks and blues now.  

I really hope to see lots of bfps on this board soon   . I know I dont post much but when I get chance I pop on and read how u guys are getting on.     for everyone. kelz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Kelz,

Thats fantastic news 2 girls and a boy i bet you cant wait meet them.


----------



## leoaimee

kelz - bloomin marvelous news!!  so exciting.  

em - sorry to hear your news ... dont give your lovely bod too much of a hard time the baba. will come when he or she is ready!!

katena - good luck for next fo and the diet ... i need a diet too ...

hi everyone else!

ax


----------



## Misspie

Steph - Hows your DP's pregnancy going, and whens your first scan?  

Kelz - Its soo exciting about the triplets   

Katena - 7lbs WOW WOW keep it up. Lets hope you ovulate next month. My GP continued with my blood tests for the 21 day as it showed I ovulated much much later, only days before my AF. We continued every 2 days until we saw an increase in the levels above 20!!!

I went for my first scan wed morning, and though I'm not OHSS, my follies are very small only measuring between 6-9 at the moment, they took a blood test and got the results back that day, they have asked me to up the injections from 112.5 to 150 which was for 2 nights, until I go back for my scan tomorrow. She did measure my lining but I forgot to ask, I was a bit dazed and upset that there weren't too many follies on either ovary. Though I do have to remember I was on the lowest dose they administer there, and they are over precautions with PCOS ladies.Plus my scan on Wed was an early check up by 2 days. 

Has anyone else had their drugs increased and then played catch up?? She did mention that it might be towards the end of next week now for EC, though will all depend and really didn't build me up with any confidence (Damn it I have my holiday all booked next week grrrrrr) but then this was the lady that told me before I would have to cancel my holiday, and there is no way I'm doing that I MAY NEED IT to recoup!  She's a nice lady just straight to the point in an abrupt kind of way! 

Well we go back tomorrow for more bloods and another scan to see if anything has happened. Will just have to wait and see, so please pray and think about us in the morning all the more positive thoughts will help! But I feel we may be back there again Monday for the same......Does anyone know if their is a lifespan as such on follies, and does their come a point they won't grow anymore? 

 

L
xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lorna,

DP is doing fine in our 7th week no sickness or problems yet, we have our scan on 2nd Nov.

You shouldnt worry to much about your follies they do seem to grow overnight I had loads of follies (30) so they reduced my medication which i was worried about becuase they were growing really slowly but then we went for a scan 2 days later and they had grown loads and ec was on scedule.

Good Luck for tomorrow sending you loads of


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Wow Kelz, I'm still in shock that your having triplets! You must be so excited! Rest as much as you can before they arrive, the first ten weeks with our boys were hard work (and we only had two), but of course I wouldn't change it for the world    , being a multiple mum is exhausting but amazing, I still look at them sometimes and can't believe that I grew and nutured two gorgeous little ones!!    

Em- It's not over until the   arrive hun, so keep up the   hun  !

 to all you other lovely ladies! 

Well the news here is that we are just waiting on my  to arrive, and then   it will be all systems go for a    transfer! And we are very happy that the lovely Dr Nair (at LWC) has agreed that a double embryo transfer is our best chances of acheiving a viable PG! She actually said that HFEA should talk to people like us who have had a sucessful multiple PG and birth, instead of just inforcing SET as best practice for all!    As with our long Hx she thinks SET would likely result in a BFN for us. But we were worried that the clinic may want us to do SET as we already had twins. Of course everyone is different.

CLP


----------



## jo36

Kelz- such wonderful news about your triplets. You must be over the moon to be having a mixed bunch!!! Perfect result   I can only imagine how you are coping with your size, I feel enormous already and I've only the one in there!! Lets hope the little trio stay put in your warm womb for as long as poss.

Em- sorry to hear the test was neg, be kind to yourself   

Katena - great weight loss, amazing. Keep it up and I hope the tests show better results. I had low progesterone when TTC baby #1 and I was put on clomid, did the trick, it tripled my results! I know some people criticize clomid but for the right symptoms it can work, and did for us. Funnily enough my levels were fine this time round on TTC, so was advised natural IUI. Might be worth talking to someone at a healthshop to regulate your cycle too. I took Agnus Castus to help regulate me, but make sure you find someone who knows what they're talking about. Good luck!

Lorna - good luck with the follies. Hope it all goes to plan  

I'm fast approaching 20 weeks now, and my Symphis Pubis Dysfunction has reared its ugly head again. I'm finding work quite excruciating and am wondering now just how on earth I'm going to manage to get to my proposed 36 weeks before going on mat leave!! I'm strapped up from below my boobs to my hips which is helping and considering acupuncture to relieve pain. Has anyone heard if this form of treatment has good success rates with SPD??

JO x


----------



## candygirl

I've had SPD in both my pregnancies and found acupuncture really helpful the first time round.  I was signed off sick at 30 weeks the first time, and on crutches from then.  Then this time I had a much better physio* and found the exercises really helpful so haven't had to resort to acupuncture.  I was still signed off sick at 33 weeks though, and have been on crutches since then as well.  I'm due today, so it's nearly over, and I'm just hoping it gets better after the birth like it did last time.

Candy

* I did get referred for physio in my first pregnancy but she told me that because I was pregnant I couldn't do any exercises and would just have to wait till I wasn't pregnant - which of course meant I didn't do anything to help myself and the SPD just got worse and worse :-(


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I was refered to a physio while PG with my SPD which started really early at 7wks!!      The physio said it was probably made worse by the extra progesterone, from both the cyclogest pessaries and two babies, she seemed really clued up! She fitted me with a support belt and gave me some exercises that were suitable in PG and some advice on sleep postions and getting in and out of cars and bathes and stuff which really Helped!   Unfortunately i grew out of the biggest available belt by half way through my PG and ended up signed of sick due to other issues with my PG (I was attacked at work and my boss was a  about it all) at 28wks!

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

hope your all well... i've kind of neglected FF for a few days... i'll be back a bit more soon to catch up!

Well today im spotting so i know the witch is on her way.. i phoned the clinic as i think AF will arrive full flow tomorrow or sunday so they me booked in for a scan 10am on monday to check for cysts... if all's ok then i'll start the clomid again... WE WILL GET THERE!!!

Em x


----------



## jo36

Em - sorry to hear you are spotting. Hope you are feeling positive about moving on with the next cycle.  

Candy - Wow, you're due today, how exciting! Any signs of impending labour yet?? Interesting you found acupuncture helped in your last pg, think i'll give mine a ring and get sorted with something asap. In my first pg I was referred to a physio who fitted me with support belt, jotted down some notes and sent me on my way! Useless...  Because of this I haven't been that keen on getting another referal in this pg. But maybe i should get an appt with my GP, haven't get an antenatal appt now for quite a few weeks. Good luck with the birth and hopefully your SPD will settle down soon after delivery.

CLP - SPD at 7 weeks, OMG! I was feeling a bit sorry for myself after feeling the familiar symptoms at 18 weeks! How did you cope? I'm very aware of how I should be getting in/out of cars, sleeping with a pillow between legs, not pushing a shopping trolley (did online grocery shopping for first time this week!)and I have re-inflated my birthing ball and using that every day. I saw a cranial osteopath last ime, but way too late into the pg. It helped but wasn't a miracle. And can I just say I can't believe you were attacked when quite clearly you were heavily pg, and your boss did nothing. What an a**hole!

Thanks for advice girls...

Jo x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thats the joy of working for the NHS! I'm a nurse it was a patient who attacked me, twenty minutes before she was asking me if I had names picked out and commenting on the size of my bump!    some ppl are just   

I had to fill in paperwork, in case the patient was injured by security during the attack!   

Anyway I have a different boss now!  

does moaning and complaining count as coping?? LOL  

Hope your PG sails by and the SPD is soon a distant memory, once that little   is in your arms!

CLP


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,

I've been lurking for a while and was looking to find out more about SPD when I noticed your recent posts. Jo, Candy and CLP, do you mind me asking what symptoms are you getting? I'm not sure whether mine sounds like SPD, but I had a back injury a few years ago and it's never been great since, and was referred to a physio through work just when I found out I was pregnant. At about 14 weeks I started getting hip pain, which I'd never had before, so my physio gave me a supprt belt and just a brief explanation that it was probably preganacy hormones making the joints more mobile so more unstable. I haven't found it that useful to be honest, as he said to only tighten it when standing/walking, and to then loosen it on sitting. As my job involves a combination of standing/sitting/walking I found it hard to fit under my uniform for a start, and then to adjust before I sit down every time means furtling under my clothes and as I work in a variety of settings that doesn't look great   The past couple of days I feel like I've got inner thigh pain too, and like I've been kicked in the groin! If that doesn't sound   I'm not due to see the physio for another couple of weeks, so just wondered if you had any thoughts on whether these could be symptoms of SPD? 

CLP - I think a little complaining counts as coping, I am using that strategy! Great news you can go ahead with your double embryo transfer.

Em - big  for you, but it's great you're thinking positive!

Kelz - you must be excited now the cots are up and it's not too long to go until you finish work!

S - sending you a   
Love B x x


----------



## leoaimee

just a wee note on SPD ... one of my friends from the trimesters group and now a spring mummies group had it very bad and became somewhat of the FF oracle on spd ... he main recommendation was a MCTIMMENY i hope thats the right spelling physiotherapist...

sorry to hear so many of you are in pain  

hi everyone else!

aax


----------



## jo36

It certainly does sound as if you have SPD,* Battenberry* as the main symptoms are pain in groin/pubic bone region, inner thighs, hips and lower back.  Sometimes, and this is with me also, you can feel a clicking/grinding sensation when walking.

The pelvis is connected at the front (symphis pubis) and the sides (sacro-illiac) by strong ligaments, which when pregnant soften and relax due to the hormone relaxin. In some people, like us, the body produces too much and way too early! 

I'd say if you're experiencing these symptoms especially on parting legs; walking; climbing stairs and whilst in bed then you've probably got it.

Things to avoid are lifting heavy things; pushing shopping trolleys; walking great distances; and swimming breaststroke.

Things to practice are sitting down whilst getting knickers, socks and trousers on; taking one stair at a time; practise pelvic floor exercises; keeping knees together when sleeping/turning over in bed; and using a birthing ball.

Also when in labour you need to let the midwife be totally informed of your condition as you mustn't open your legs wide. I had to birth on all-fours last time, and probably this time too. It's best to avoid epidurals too as you have no pain barrier and will not know your limits. Never put feet on midwives shoulders or stirrups.

But other than that (!!) everything else will be fine and dandy. And theres probably less chance of baby getting stuck as our pelvises are so supple and loose!!! 

Never expected to write an essay, but there you go...!!!!  

Jo x

PS I always found the tubigrip strapping better than the support belt. It feels it gives me more support


----------



## Dominique123456

just to say i gave birth with epidural, on my back and with stirrups to push against (they can adjust the stirrups so that they are not very far apart (about 2 feet), was much better and gave me more control than if mw and dw were holding legs up for me. Epidural for birth was the best choice for me and i was surprised that i could feel enough to push and move my legs a bit. As long as you write spd in big letters on your birth plan and tell all the docs and mws they should be very careful with you. I wouldn't avoid an epidural because of spd only if it's a choice you would have made anyway.


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks for all the info Jo, I'm pleased you did write an essay   it's really, really useful. I do seem to have most symptoms, but not all of them, so will just have to watch how I go on. I  may try to bring my next physio appt forward to see if I can try the tubigrip instead. Really useful info on giving birth, and all the do's and don't, thanks for all that. Poor you suffering second time around   I hope you're managing ok.

Dom - thanks for the info on the epidural too. It's not something I'm planning, but with this being my first LO I guess you never know what's going to happen so it's always good to keep options open! 

Right I'd better get looking for a birthing ball to see if that will help..

Take care,  B x x


----------



## jo36

You're welcome!  Hope it helps. X


----------



## nismat

aimeegaby said:


> just a wee note on SPD ... ... her main recommendation was a MCTIMMENY i hope thats the right spelling physiotherapist...


The correct spelling/specialty is a *McTimoney * chiropractor that you need to search for 
I go to one, and she's truly amazing (I have ongoing back issues, was lucky enough not to suffer from SPD. It sounds dreadful). The adjustments that they make to your joints are small but deep-working; it's not like having your back cracked by an osteopath, but it's very, very effective.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Another quick post im rubbish i know  

Scan went ok they found a fimbrial cyst on my right thingy but they said its nothing to worry about... i start the clomid again today... next scan is next monday.

Em x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Em- LOL I guess Thingy=Ovary!    What hormones do to your brain,   for your next cycle hun! 

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks CLP.. its not on my ovary its on the bit above which hold the ovary i think the fimbriae


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oh right, sorry  

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

dont be sorry to be honest when she said she could see a cyst i instantly panic'd and thought she meant on my ovary lol


----------



## MandMtb

Em, hope this cycle goes well for you  

Okay ladies, I'd like your advise/suggestions on any fertility books you have read (for me to buy), or suggestions for getting my body in 'fertility shape'. e.g complimentary therapies or supplements to take.  DW and I are trying (as hard as it is) to pick ourselves up from our 4th BFN and use the break we are having (due to financial reasons), to get my body and mind in the best place for our 5th treatment in the New Year. So advice/suggestions would be welcome....

We have decided to have another medicated IUI treatment, but then move on (and save up or take a loan out) for IVF if that fails - can people tell me what the average costs for IVF including drugs are? 

S x


----------



## nismat

I have done almost everything that you could think of to try and help my fertility - and I'm not really sure how much difference any of it made! 
Actually, that's rather a sweeping generalisation. One of the things that I did over a longish period before TTC, and all during TTC Toby, was to follow a pre-conceptual programme called Foresight that combines dietary factors, detoxing your body/environment and vast quantities of nutritional supplements (following a very specialised individual diagnosis, based on mineral analysis of your hair). It didn't help me to conceive as quickly as I had hoped that it might, but I do think that it had a big impact on how healthy Toby was/is, because the aim of the programme is to produce the healthiest possible eggs. It's a big commitment (and one that I haven't made this time around  ). It also involves lots of things like no alcohol/smoking/caffeine, as well as using non-aluminium based deodorants, non-fluoride toothpastes etc. etc.
I tried reflexology (which I really enjoyed, can't tell whether it helped though). 
Acupuncture, which I had intensively for both IVF cycles. It is supposed to help, but I did not find it relaxing or enjoyable (I know other people do) which is one of the prime reasons why I have decided not to bother with it this time. 
I've used hypnotherapy, both the Natal Hypnotherapy CD (last IVF cycle), which I feel a bit indifferent about, and prior to my first IVF cycle, I had one-on-one hypnotherapy. That was amazing; it helped massively. At the point that I had the first session, I had done 5 failed IUI cycles and was convinced that I was infertile and was never going to have a baby. We had made the decision to move to IVF, but were about to do one last IUI cycle. I came out after just one session feeling like a different person; I finally could really see myself as being a mother one day, even if it wasn't immediately. 

Sorry that you are feeling low right now, it can be so hard at times. I think that it's a very good thing to have a break, and to use it purposefully to refocus, and try and re-gain a positive mental attitude (despite my possible rather cycnical views above  )

The Foresight programme is a big commitment, both in time and money (you need to follow it for at least 6 months before TTC ideally), but you could get a lot of similar guidance from Zita West's book (Guide to Getting Pregnant). 

Oh, and re: the cost of IVF, it varies hugely depending on what drugs level you will be on (you can save a lot by getting a private prescription from your clinic). But if you budget about £3500 for the actual IVF cycle (things like ICSI/embryo freezing probably on top of this), and then £750-1500 for drugs, that should cover it. 

Wishing you luck


----------



## snagglepat

We saw a naturopath a few months before we finally got pregnant and she recommended some big dietary changes for me, and a few supplements. The main ones were to cut out all processed carbs and sugars, and to ensure I ate plenty of protein, ideally something with every meal. The month we actually conceived I also had acupuncture - which I'm sure made a big difference and I used the Natal Hypnotherapy 'Prepare to Conceive' CD. I don't know if the hypnotherapy played a part in the BFP but it did make me feel so much calmer and relaxed about the whole process, and positive about future success. If you're feeling low about it or needing some inspiration to help you continue to move forward then I'd definitely recommend trying it. 

And taking a break is a really good thing too, regardless of the reason. We found we worked best in a pattern of trying for 3-5 months and then taking a break for a month or several (9 months at one point, just before we finally succeeded). It helped to keep us sane and gave us a chance to reconnect and remember all the good stuff we had that wasn't to do with TTC/a future baby.

This time we haven't tried any of the above. Folic acid is all I've taken so far - apart from the metformin, but then I don't ovulate at all without that. I will listen to the NH CD when the friend who borrowed it finally returns it and I'll have acupuncture again in the new year if we're still TTC and we can find the money - we just don't have it right now. I've given up processed carbs but not sugars, so I guess I'm partially there. I imagine a BFN this time will give me the kick up the bum I need to get more on the ball with it all. 

Best of luck to you.

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Hello MandMbt,
Sorry you've had another negative. Another old-timer here, coming in with my experience which very much echos what Tamsin and Gina have said.

Re cost of IVF - you can get prices from most clinic websites as they vary, it's in the thousands of pounds anyway. Drugs also vary, it depends where you buy them and essentially how much FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) they put you on, as that is the pricey one.

Our ACU said the only thing to do to help your fertility is to stop smoking if you smoke. And have counselling, as it can be a rough road and be aware of the low success rates. Although this can seem like dismal news when you are all excited about having a baby, I think taking a long-haul view rather than an individual cycle view can be the best thing for your morale - very much like how Gina describes it. 

I took a balanced approach for my IUIs and first IVF and when that didn't work, inspite of my excellent egg quality and blastocysts I went all out for the 2nd IVF and did acupuncture (hated it) no alcohol, no caffeine, loads of protein etc etc - my egg quality was no better 2nd time around and looking back, I think doing this put so much pressure on me and the cycle to work and when it didn't again, I just felt so angry, that i'd done everything possible.

I think the best thing you can do is save your money! IVF is expensive and most people need a few goes before it works, so having that money in the bank really takes the pressure off if you get a BFN after doing IVF the first time. Also, when it does work, you may well want to have a sibling, and it's really hard saving when not working/doing part-time and paying for childcare etc. The desire for a sibling can be as strong as for the first and it's really pressurizing to not have the funds for more IVF. We spent around £3000 making our first child and around £11,000 making our 2nd! 

From your profile, you are lovely and young, so there's lots of time for you to take breaks, save your money, look after each other and enjoy being a couple alongside TTC. If and hopefully when the children come along, you may have times when you look back on your childfree days with envy. I do understand the urge to get pregnant is so massive too and hope this advice isn't insensitive.

Good luck to you both - you may well be next time lucky!
Mable


----------



## pem

Hey there,

sorry for your BFN's, its really hard isn't it..

I can back up what all the girls here have said, I changed my diet radically (cut out the crap- processed carbs and sugars), stopped smoking and lost around 3 stone in weight, this seemed to make a big difference as I got pregnant with Edie after these lifestyle changes after what seemed an eternity of BFN's previously. I also take pregnacare, mumomega and coenzyme Q10 supplements...but to be honest have no real idea if they do anything, think they just help me to feel as if i am doing something to help it along! Exercise also really helps me to focus my mind and keep my bod in a better shape...currently spinning and long autumn walks/cycles.

Taking breaks and seeing it as a process is definitely the way forward, we are currently on a break following our last IVF which ended in a miscarriage, I was neither physically nor emotionally ready to go again and we are having crimbo, going on holi's and getting back to it with our one last frostie in March next year after losing weight yet again!

On the money front, our last IVF attempt cost around £6500, we did go to Blast though and that includes the cost of the donor sperm.

Most of all, try not to let it take over your life completely ( i know i know, easier said than done) and keep enjoying your lives together..

Wishing you all the luck in the world...


Gina - Ember is a proper little cracker as they say!! Loads of     to you too!

loads of hugs to all....

I'm bleedin mythered now thinking about our frostie....see, can't take my own advice!


----------



## Misspie

Hello ladies, 

Well update on me......I've had a few scans since stimmulting, but here i the most recent - Scan on Friday showed the follies had grown and as expected but still a little slowly, though in line with the dosage increase from 112.5 to 150iui. I then went back on Monday and this then showed a few more follies had appeared, with some of them I had 2x 16mm / 1x 15mm / 1x 13mm, and the rest all 12 and below. Had about 15 follies on one side, ranging from 16 to 5 and about 8 on the other ranging from 4-12mm. So we are heading in the right direction. The ES nurse keeps telling us the "Slow and Steady Wins the Race "........I hope she is right! My left side isn't playing ball at all with the drugs, and the right seems to be shooting off in the distance!    

My blood results doubled on Friday from Wednesdays sample, and the follies have grown in line with those results, so they are hoping for the same today based on this Mondays scan, but I forgot to ask the result.  
They have controlled my PCOS very well, by keeping me on the lowest dose, and I haven't OHSS    but the nurse did say Monday that with my slow responding it seems they have been a bit over cautious with my dosage, based on my original baseline scan, with 14 follies one side and 11 on the other so early on throughout my monthly cycle (Another reason I might be able to push to ES again)!

They have decided to push my EC to this Friday, as with the slow growth of follies and oestrogen levels, hopefully I should be where I need to by then! (I hope so) .   
I’m very very nervous about Friday, it’s EC day, it’s finally come around after the last year of trying to get to this point!! Just need to pray that there are little eggies in them now. This is something I’m very worried about. I’m trying so hard to be positive, but it’s difficult!          
We decided to go down the ES route, not just for financial reasons but also, as we are eager for a sperm donor, as without someone donating to us, we wouldn’t be in a position to continue. And we thought it would be more than lovely to be able to give something back. So I hope I get at least 6 eggs to share with my lovely recipient who’s been waiting years to have her dream fulfilled!    

I made a HUGE decision on the work front, I told my boss/owner of the company what we are planning for our future with wanting a family....he was really happy for us and tried to give us as much as support as possible, though I did see a glimmer of fear in worrying about my role, and the future as it’s me that runs this aspect of the company. I tried to give him as much confidence as possible that all will be fine and that even though I'm trying to become pregnant it won't be me planning to stay at home!! lol  
  
Well better get back to doing some work, catch you all soon!
  
Lorna
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Lorna,

Sending loads of luck to you for your egg-collection on Friday, i'm sure you'll get enough lovely eggies for you and your recipient. 

Not that you will need to     but i'm sure you could push to to share again if need be, as this happened to us and the clinic is happy for us to share again, as I just was on too low a dose - again like you, I had loads of follies so they were a bit over cautious with me. 

Love Amber and Lynn xxx


----------



## lmb15

MandMtb - sorry about your BFNs, must be hard    As for doing things to improve your fertility, the only things proven, are:
- to get your BMI to below 30
- stop smoking
- stop drinking alcohol (or maximum of 3-5 units a week)

I asked one of the fertility consultants i know about this the other week - she advises her patients to do the above, and save their money for the treatment.

We had IVF in May/June. Costs vary depending on the clinic, but if you budget for about £6,000 that should be enough (including sperm). We actually did egg share (not sure if you've thought of this as an option or not? Some people don't like the idea of giving half their eggs away) and the cycle cost £690 excluding sperm. (ie including the IVF, drugs, HFEA fee, consultation fee etc. Again, costs vary between clinics). We bought a batch of sperm, which was £1,500 and will do us for 4 or 5 cycles. It also costs £350 to store it for 10 years.

Hope this info is helpful. Good luck!  

Lisa x


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - best of luck for Friday. you having sedation or general anaesthetic? Sure it'll be fine, and you'll get lots of great eggs.

Lisa x


----------



## MandMtb

*Nismat, Gina, Mable, Pem and Lisa,* thank you very much to your kind words & responses.

I dont smoke and rarely drink alcohol so I already meet two of the main fertility no no's, but I definatley need to work on getting my BMI below 30 - I started on the slimfast today to give myself a kick start!And will be doing more exercise to get fit and as a stress release/relaxation.

I have considered trying accupuncure or hypnotherapy, to help relax me rather than seeing it as a fertility 'cure' - but understand I have to weigh up whether this is worth the money, as they are not cheap therapies and I may be better saving money for the fertility treatment.

When we started this TTC process we did it somewhat naively, and are seeing it as a long term 'project' now and recognise that we will have to have breaks along the way, for financial reasons, our relationship and sanity. However I do worry that despite me being considered 'young' in terms of fertility, that I shouldnt waste time either, due to my low AMH levels indicating I may go into early menopause.

Thanks for the IVF costings... looks like we will definatley be nearer to your £11,000 seen as we have already nearly spent £6000 with our IUI's, tests etc. We have considered egg sharing but this isnt something that either of us is comfortable with at this stage, but I admire those of you who are/have done this as I think it is a wonderful gift to be able to give another woman/couple.

*Lorna*, good luck with the EC hun, hope it all goes well


----------



## lmb15

MandMtb - this trying to conceive lark is an expensive game isn't it?! When we tell friends how much treatment costs their jaws drop, especially the cost of sperm!!! We were so lucky for it to work 1st time for us. We could've had 2 cycles egg sharing but then would've had to take a big break to save more money. We only got married in March, so are still paying off that too!! It's no wonder so many people get into lots of debt trying to have a baby  
Anyway, good luck with the weight loss etc!!

Lisa x


----------



## snagglepat

MandMtb,

The hypnotherapy I used was a CD called 'Prepare to Conceive'. You can buy it for £11.99 from www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk and use it as many times as you want.  It did the trick for me.

Gina. x


/links


----------



## nismat

MandMtb - I would agree with Gina that it is definitely worth trying the Natal Hypnotherapy CD for TTC. 
I know that I was a bit negative about the IVF one, but that is because of some personal history. I used the NH CDs for Preparation for Birth (plus the music CD during labour), both of which I loved and found helpful, and the one for Post-Natal Recovery. I found the latter one very very hard to listen to, simply because I hadn't had the birth that I had hoped/planned for, so there were an awful lot of emotions tied up, and much of the wording/phrases used made me very sad because, at an emotional level, it felt like I had "failed" at giving birth. This was despite me feeling very strongly on every other level that the birth I ended up with (emergency section after exhausting 44hr labour with increasing levels of medical intervention) was absolutely fine (and most likely unavoidable); Toby and I both came out of it alive and healthy! But it didn't stop me mourning the natural birth I had wanted.
The music used throughout all the CDs is very similar, so listening to the IVF CD triggered off some difficult negative memories for me, and was why I found it rather less helpful.

Good luck with the weight loss, I'm sure that it will be by far the single best thing that you can do for improving your chances. But do try getting the Zita West book (maybe through the library?), it may well make for interesting reading.


----------



## nismat

Lorna, wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow, and hoping for a good number of mature eggs for you. 
It's so nerve-wracking all along the process, IVF is rather like a hurdles race; as soon as you've cleared one, there's the next stage to worry about!


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Tamsin/M/Amber/Lynn & Lisa, 

I know what you mean and it's very difficult to explain that to our parents, that every hurdles needs a result! 

I'm beginning to be very nervous and especially that I have to stop eating and drinking tonight     It's finally here, the first attempt! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Maybe I will get the hypnotherapy CD - seems like a few of you have suggested it!!!

M - Its a very expensive to have children, without the costs of wanting them too!!! LOL  

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna- OMG i've head my head up my own backside so long i didnt even notice its EC for you tomorrow... Wow thats come round quick.. Good luck for tomorrow i hope you get lots of eggies


----------



## Misspie

LOL Thanks Emma

Done my trigger shot last night. have to admit all the drugs have been pretty fine, except felt a bit sick and tired last night, but think thats also nerves! 

xxx


----------



## Steph29

Lorna

Good luck for tomorrows EC.   

Stephx


----------



## b&amp;l

Good luck angel will be thinking of you
xox


----------



## jo36

Good luck for tomorrow* Lorna* - hope it all goes well for you and they lots of lovely eggs.  

Jo x


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck for tomorrow Lorna! Get your DW to take an eyeliner with her so she can write the number of eggs collected on the back of your hand... because you will ask her that same question about a hundred times!!!
I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## pem

Loads of luck for tomorrow Lorna, heres to lots of lovely eggs...don't be nervous, it'll be fine and you won't know whats happening!!!


----------



## leoaimee

good luck lorna!  hope all goes well tomorrow.

and on the natal hypnotherapy i would also recommend the prepare to concieve cd....

and nismat - totally the same thing happened to me with the recovery cd, cldnt listen to it all because i was so angry about the birth, which ended in forceps, and felt a failure .... but i can listen to the music now, and actually if im having trouble settling lulu i put it on sometimes to relax us.


----------



## Misspie

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone!    I'm sooooo NERVOUS   

I'm going to leave the internet alon for tonight, and watch tv and read my book. I decided to take a bath again just now! Same effect - god knows whats up! So done what I needed to    and then will shower again for washing hair tomorrow morning. 

Have got DW prepped for the lovely suppository tomorrow, she needs to do something  especially as all your men normally contribute in other ways on the day LOL.  
I think she would love to tell them tomorrow, that she has come but no matter what she or they try they wouldn't get any sperm from her, but would like to thank them for requesting she MUST be there tomorrow at the same time as EC!  (So much for the generic forms)  

Hi to everyone else, speak to you all tomorrow   

Lorna
xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - good luck for tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely eggies! Let us know how you get on.

Lisa x


----------



## Misspie

Hi all

follies still hadn't  really grown due to low dosage aparently  but enough to egg share woohooo and got 8 eggs! 4/4 which is good if we need to e/s again I should e able to and have a higher dose.

Embrologist said they were good and she hoping for fertilisation with ET either Sunday or Monday  

Now have to wait till tomorrow to see how many fertilise of my 4! Xxx 

be back later x


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - Yey!!!! Well done on the eggies!! 4 is a great number. Good luck for the phone call tomorrow to say how many have fertilised.

Lisa x


----------



## pem

Well done lorna...go those embies!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Lorna... how did you find EC? Finger's crossed for 4 good embies


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that youe eggs and sperm are making fun and you have great embryos tomorrow Lorna


----------



## Steph29

Lorna

Well done 4 embies thats a good number fingers crossed for fertalization tomorrow you will have to let us know how you get on.  

stephx


----------



## Misspie

Thanks girls xxx

Well, todays experience was very surreal and not at all like I visited a hospital. IFU has noved from JRadciffe, and is lovely!!! 
I'm very very pleased that we have produced enough to egg share, I was slightly concerned for our receiver as I feel very sad for their current situation! 
On the flip side, I don't feel vialated at all, which is apparently what a lot of people feel with IVF. I certainly have no qualms at having to go through this current experience to date, which is positive!!! Mind you I have the 2ww yet    Fingers crossed we have a couple of embies to go back in!!!! xxx
GA was A-OK, the anesthetist was lovely along with the rest of the staff! All very relaxing, before I realised the lights were turned down and I fell asleep. EASY-PEASY!!!!  

DW has got on and more or less finished decorating spare room over the week, while I've been relaxing and preparing my body for today hehehe I'm sure I won't hear the end of that one though lol  

Weekend is going to consist of watching films, updating my ipod for holiday, waiting for those good news phone calls, and trying to finish my book. While cathing up with my correspondence    (FF)

Hows everyone else...?? 

Lorna
x


----------



## Misspie

We had our phone call this morning at 9.25 - TOOOO EARLY!!! Especially when I haven't slept all night as advised by them, I had sleep upright, becuase of the excess fluid! But to be more vigilant and prop myself up further all becuase they were concerned even more due to asthma! Puh!!!! So I'm very tired and wanting to lie down to sleep! 
We think it's fanstastic news this morning, we had 3 of our 4 fertilised, thats 75%!!! And we are booked in for ET 10.30 Monday. Woohooo....We both hope that our receipiant has done well so far too, certainly makes it all worth while!


----------



## MandMtb

Lorna,

Thats fantastic news that you got 75%. 3 is great!!! Wishing you all the best for ET - and I hope its a BFP for you and DW  

S x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Ladies,

I am writing to let you know that I have made the decision to take a break from FF, whilst I take a break from TTC. I need to try and have a good couple of months 'me' and 'us' time with DW. We have a lot going on apart from TTC and for our own santity have decided to have a well deserved holiday... we are off to Gran Canaria in 2 weeks, and re-focus on other things for the rest of the year (whilst trying to maintain that weight loss   ).

So, I want to thank those of you who have helped me with our TTC journey to date, and I hope that when I come back in the New Year that there has been a flood of BFP's for you all  

Wishing you all an early Happy Christmas and New Year too.

Love S x


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - fab news on the embies!!!       Hope embryo transfer goes well tomorrow and the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy!

Lisa x


----------



## Damelottie

MandMtb - Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year and we'll be here waiting for you then  

LL xx


----------



## jo36

S - enjoy your holiday and your well deserved break, sometimes you desperately need time to re-focus on other just as important things, other than TTC. We all understand the emotional rollercoaster TTC brings with it. Enjoy your time togethre and look forward to hearing from you in the nearish future.

Lorna - I'm so pleased for you and DW!!! 3 embies is fantastic, what a relief for you guys. I've got everything crossed for you on your 2ww. Try not to turn into a hormonal over-analysing wreck, but I'm sure you will!!! Good luck      

Jo x


----------



## Steph29

Lorna

3 embies thats fantastic all the best for tomorrow.  

Stephx


----------



## TwoBumps

Well done Lorna & DW! Good luck for tomorrow, don't forget to let us know how it goes!
   for your 2ww!!
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Afternoom Ladies,

Dont feel like i've been on here for ages... DP took me away to Brighton for the weekend (didnt want to venture too far in case we had to go to the clinic yesterday) we had a lovely time... just got home and about to go to MIL for a roast.. yum yum!  

Got our scan tomorrow CD 10 guessing insem will be Thurs poss Fri this week.. im praying for 3 massive follies!    Not had any twinges so far this month.. i'd had loads of twinges this time last month so i hope there growing!!!!

Lorna- 3 Embies is fab well done you!! Are you having 2 put back?   

S- Have a fab holiday, xmas and new year hun.. hope to hear from you in the new year.  

How's everyone else been??

Em


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hey Girls,

Back from the clinic... i have one 20mm follie and another but thats only about 10mm... i have to trigger tonight and go back on Weds morning for IUI...

Em x


----------



## Summermist

The 20mm follicle sounds really good thats the perfect size.
Good luck with your IUI on Wednesday.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Summermist.. i wish i had another one also as i kinda think one loan follie doesnt give me a massive chance.. but beggers cant be choosers!


----------



## snagglepat

*Em*,

One worked for us! One is all it takes, and at 20mm it sounds like a good un. 

Good luck!

*Lorna*, how has today gone?

Gina. x


----------



## lmb15

Em - sounds like a good sized follicle, good luck with the iui - hope this cycle's your lucky one  

Lorna - how did it go today? How many embies did you have put back? Hope everything's ok.

Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

I will be having a break from tx til after xmas so wont be posting. Time to be a couple again for a bit instead of stressing about cycles all the time. I didn't think it would affect us this much, we've only had 2 goes & we are ready for a break!

Anyway, have a lovely xmas and new year everyone & hope to find loads of BFP's when I log back on. Thanks for all your support so far! xx


----------



## Pinktink

Em - you only need one! Better to have one great one than many not so good ones?  

WG - totally understand where you're coming from, enjoy your break and we'll see you next year with a BFP   

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Amber  

WG- have a good break and hope to hear good news from you in 2010


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

WG/S - Hope you both have a fab xmas and new year. And we look forward to speaking wiht you again soon! Look after yourselves xx   

Em - 20mm thats a great size, lets hope this is the one for you! x   

Out of our 3 embies, only 1 was a clear runner, so we put the 7cell back and OFU are really strict on the quality for freezing and the other 2 weren't upto scratch. They also didn't realy want to put 2 back due to the fact I'm under 30 and the risks/pct are higher for mulitple! Puh!  Hey ho, as we all say it only takes one! So I'm now on the dreaded 2ww! ET was lovely and smooth, and in my oppinion so is the whole IVF cycle. I've really not had any side affects or problems along the way. So certainly very positive if we need to do it again!    

L
xx


----------



## jo36

Lorna - good luck on the 2ww, hope its a speedy one for you with a great outcome!    

Em - one did it for us too (I only have one ovary and had natural IUI!) so fingers crossed this is your time!     

WG - enjoy your time off from TTC!   

X


----------



## pem

Misspie - one did it for us too..we also had SET...loads and loads and loads of luck, let's hope it's no space mountain for you!!

love to everyone, and   to all of you taking a break...good idea!


----------



## Damelottie

WG - I hope you thoroughly enjoy yourselves over Christmas and New Year. Come back stuffed with Mince Pies and ready to go


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Lorna & Em

CLP


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Guys!  

Pem - I really hope its a holiday with no rides!!!    I never thought I would be wishing for such a holiday! lol 
Though if for some reason its a negative, DW is trying to sort out something that I can't do if pregnant as special birthday present (I'm guessing hot air balloon), but either way we have a fab holiday and a reason we choose to go back! I know what I'm missing if I'm pregnant and if I'm not, I couldn't think of a better place to be on my 30th - still being a kid in Disney! 

I keep saying, its either going to be rides or baby shopping holiday!!!!   hmmmmmm I'm   for the latter, it would be the best birthday present for me! And baby would be due same month as DW birthday!

P.S - We have decided to call our embie, "Bud", this is nothing to do with bud weiser, before anyone second guesses like I did......... LMAO 
DW calls me flower, and used to be petal when we first got together. So you see, I too grew, and moved on from not just a petal but to a WHOLE flower, so she thought a bud is a good starting point for our little one! DW then suddenly thought of it as the following abbreviation "Baby Under Developement" ..........shes far too quick for me, but maybe its a positive sign! 


L
xx


----------



## nismat

Lorna, love the Bud name, and all the reasons for choosing it! 
Wishing you a very happy outcome in 2 weeks time  

Em - your 20mm follie sounds just perfect. I know that it can be discouraging not to get more than 1 viable follie, but if it's a good one, then it's all you need!

I have my first stimming scan tomorrow (after 3 maximum doses of 450 iu Puregon) - scary bears! I am so hoping that my ovaries will respond better having gone straight into stimms, without any down-regging first. Hoping for maybe 4ish follies, but anything more than 1 will be good going in my book


----------



## Mable

Good luck to you Tamsin, keeping everything crossed that you zoom through treatment with success.


----------



## snagglepat

*Nismat*, I hope that all goes well tomorrow at the scan. Fingers crossed for you.

*Lorna*, bud is a great name! Love it! You won't have been subjected to thepleasures and pains of children's TV yet, but when you do get exposed to the world of CBeebies you'll learn of a character in Nina and the Neurons called 'Bud'. He's a taste bud and a rather lovely shade of blue. I thought of him as soon as I read the name...

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Misspie

Tamsin - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hopefully you have some lovely follies! Did you have many side affects with thew high dose?

Gina - Wow! How weird and but hopefully a good sign!!!!    DW had a fortune cookie, a few weeks back and it said something about the colour blue will be your lucky colour soon!

We then decided to decorate our spare room (will be the nursery), I convinced DW we are having a girl whenever that will be, so to decorate and we come back an just re-paint when the time comes. DW wanted creamy/browns and I finally convinced her to look out the box and we agredd on a soft khaki green (looks more like peppermint). DW now keeps telling me she won't need to decorate again as we are having a son, and it's a perfect colour for her sons nursery! It's a lovely tranquil room - I never meant to give her a nursery idea, (I have other ideas  ) I wanted a nice fresh room with turquoise accesories!! Tutut

I hope your AF doesn't show and that things are looking A-OK! Silly symptons, really won't help!  I will come along and post on the 2ww sooooooon!  

I really hope these are all really    signs!! 

L
x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi All,

Tamsin good luck for the scan... everything crossed.

L, all crossed for you too and a 'no-ride' holiday!!! I too love the 'bud' name!!

Snagglepat, fingers crossed x x x x x 

I'm struggling at the moment. As some may know we were lucky enough to conceive 1st time when trying for Alex. We started trying for number two in May and have had three BFN's since then. I'm finding it so very hard, and all is not helped by the breaks we keep having to take due to donor availability, moving house etc. We are hoping to try again in December but are still waiting for confirmation that our donor will be available. I think I'm struggling all the more as I seem to want another baby so much more than Julie, it feels like I'm dragging her along for the ride which is a constant stress.

When we decided to have Alex it was me who really wanted and longed for a baby and Julie wasn't really that bothered but now he's here he means more to her than she could ever imagine... I try stressing that to her in relation to number two but it doesn't seem to make any difference. I suppose the stress of having moved house doesn't help (and the 2x increase in mortgage payments!!). She assures me she does want another baby as I want one so much and as a sibling for Alex but she doesn't feel the need as much as me. As it occupies much of my thoughts this is hard, I just want her to want this as much as I do.

Anyway, I know I'm so so lucky with what I have already and don't mean to sound ungrateful.

Hi to everyone else,

Rach xx


----------



## Mable

Sorry that you are struggling *RachJulie * and that it feels like you are carrying this alone. I can totally understand the desperation you can feel for a sibling, to me it felt as desperate as having the first, if not worse. Having conceived first time with Alex you haven't built up the experience as a couple of surviving and supporting each other through the gruelling disappointments of the TTC process, which we were prepared for, 2nd time round. You are only 3 tries under your belts, so it's early days and success could well be round the corner for you very soon. The fact that there are no guarantees that it will ever work is so difficult though, isn't it. Sympathies to you and I hope that you can have a chat to Julie about ways to survive this together. It's an awful process, until it works.

Keeping everything crossed for all the 2ww-ers - I do like a 2ww that's not my own!!
Best wishes, and  all round, I haven't done that in such a long time
Mable


----------



## snagglepat

*RachJulie*,

Sorry you're feeling so rough. I know how horrible this (probable) BFN cycle has been for me and we've had a lot of experience in dealing with them before. I don't think it gets much easier to be honest, but you do develop coping strategies over time. I'm just trying to remember all of mine...

And I'd say we're in similar boats with the mismatched desire for a second child within our partnership too. We are both up for it, trying again is very much a joint decision, but I know Rae would settle for being a single child family a lot sooner than I would. I haven't shared with her all my ups and downs in this 2ww. We discussed before we started trying how obsessive I could get about the process last time and she told me how hard she found it, and asked that we don't let it get so full-on again. I do understand where she's coming from as it was all-consuming at times and our relationship did suffer as a result, but it does mean that I'm trying to appear as cool and collected as possible for her and not feeling able to be completely open with my feelings. I fear that if I did she'd feel it was becoming too big a deal and she'd want to back away from it all again, but keeping a lid on it is hard and I'm sure it can't help the process. I'd like to feel that we were both totally in tune - I'm sure (for me) that that's the most conducive environment for conception to happen anyway, but I don't know how to get there. Plus money is really tight for us right now and I'm convinced that last time it was the acupuncture that made a big difference, which we now can't afford... *sigh*

I was out at the home birth support group I run last night and didn't get home until 11:30. Then Ember was up for an hour in the night and it was my turn to see to her, and then she was up for the day at 6:30 so I was feeling really tired this morning. Ember was in one of her say-no-to-everything moods and I told Rae I thought I might have a shorter fuse today so it might not be the most joyous of days at home. This prompted her to start a discussion on whether I would cope being a SAHM to two or whether I should look for another job (more money and more hours than my current barely self-employed status) and put Ember into childcare more instead. I'm not sure where all that come from but it did make it clear to me that she's not all that convinced about the idea of adding another small person to our family. We didn't get to finish the conversation as she had to leave for work and as it happens, Ember's been fine since then and we've had a lovely morning, but it's still hovering in the back of my mind as something we need to get back to soon.

This is turning into a big woe-is-me type post and it shouldn't be, it was meant to be a simple 'I can empathise' post to *Rach*. I think I'm feeling a bit low from the BFN this morning, but I have a gorgeous daughter and a whole day to enjoy her in, we live in the most fantastic house, the rain has cleared and there are leaves to sweep and kick about in the garden, and I get a new (to me) car tomorrow. Time to give myself a kick up the backside I think.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Belbs

Hello All - I'm back after some time away

Lottie - I am so sorry to hear about your donor.   It must have been such a shock. I'm glad to hear you will be starting tx again soon. (I'll send you a PM)

Welshginge & S - Have some great 'together' time away from TTC. I have just been doing the same and it has helped my DP & I loads.

Em - sorry to hear about your bfn. Fingers x for your 20mm follie!

Rach - I really understand how feel as my DP isn't as deperate as me to have a baby and doesn't understand why I have been so down after the last tx. Good luck for your tx in December. 

summermist & Dawn - huge congrats for your BFP's.

We are just starting our 4th IVF and my DP starts DR next Monday so I'm feeling a mixture of excitement and apprehension after the last cycle which I won't bore you all with again! This is the link to what happened: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205593.0

It is our final go using my DP eggs so we are really keeping everything crossed and are trying to eat extremely healthily and are having very little wine! We also had our first NHS meeting this morning and are waiting to find out about funding from our PCT who offer 3 IVF cycles or 6 IUI's which we will use if this tx doesn't work or for baby # 2. Trying to be postive!

I started a new job on Monday - hurray! After completing another wine course I have managed to get a PT job with flexible ours working for a wine magazine to cover a maternity leave. I'm hoping it is a good omen and I'll be leaving pregnant as the girl arrives back from her leave.  

Best wishes to everyone I've forgotten - it took a long time to read through all the posts I've missed!

Love Belbs xxx


----------



## pem

Rach - loads and loads and loads of  hun, I can really empathise with you also...for me it was the mc that completely finished me off. I know that DP really wants a sibling for Edie and I am beggining to get to the 'seriously desperate' stage....it really is not good for your state of mind. We are taking a mammoth break and not going for it again with THE frostie until March next year, although this is a self imposed break it is really getting me down with all the waiting. I have told myself i will go with this frostie, then one more IVF cycle and any frosties from that and then that is absolutely that...  . I also feel guilty for feeling crappy as we are so so lucky to have what we have, BUT, Edie is soooooooo sociable and she would benefit massively from a sibling..

gina -  for your BFN, could i have one of your kicks up the backside please.

Love to all...better go poopy nappy to change and fishy pie to serve up

On an aside ... could any of you lovely ladies find it in your hearts (or wallets/purses) to sponsor my lovely DP, she is cycling 300 miles from London to Paris next year for a fabulous charity....details are found on the link below..

http://www.action.org.uk/sponsor/donnaparkergerrity

she will be really really grateful!


----------



## Misspie

Just thought i woul dpost this link for you thoughts!!! Just phoned it, while researching spotting!   

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/blunder-at-top-clinic-sparks-fresh-ivf-fears-1812908.html

/links


----------



## lmb15

I've never been a fan of LWC - far too many horror stories of using crap/watered down sperm, ripping people off and poor cycle management. They obviously do well by some people though, including a few on this forum, which is good. I don't mean to offend those that are having their treatment there. x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Was that why the sperm bank at LWC was closed a few months back??


----------



## jo36

Just to let you know we had our 20 week scan today. All looked well and it looks as if we're having another girl!!! So team pink for us again...  . We are in total shock as we were convinced it was a boy this time. All my early pregnancy symptoms were completely different and at the nuchal scan we were sure we saw testes, even the sonographer thought so too!!! But today showed us a very different image!!!!! Milly is over the moon, and so are we!

Jo xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo congrats Jo!


----------



## lmb15

*Jo and Amber* - congrats!! We can't decide whether to find out or not, will probably decide on the day. At least you can plan names now! Has Millie suggested any? Such as those of her favourite tv/cartoon characters/her friends?!!

Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations Jo and Amber - I can't believe you guys are so far along already!!   

As for the LWC stuff, don't get me wrong the problem with that sperm was obviously a massive mistake but I get a bit sick of the constant battering they get on here - their statistics are as good as most of the other clinics in London - if they were as incapable as so many people seem to think their stats would show it wouldn't they? Even with all the problems of our last cycle, we still have faith in them especially Dr Venkat and I kind of feel that people act like you are a bit stupid to go there...   . Each to their own I guess.

Lynn


----------



## Misspie

Jo/Amber - Congratulations to you both, I too can't believe you are now at 20weeks!!! WOW xxx  

Amber/Lynn - Sorry I didn't want to offend, just wanted to post the link in order to inform you all, and if you had read it! 
It's just interesting to hear how many people on this forum use LWC and haven't had problems, and yet there is such a big article in the IoS! Hope I haven't offended by posting link!!!

L
x


----------



## leoaimee

lyn and amber - we have been happy with LWC too ... i wasnt offended by the article, but i def wont show it to gabs as she got really worried with the closure of the sperm bank a few months back .... lots of things have to be taken on trust in life ....its hard when its such a big thing but mistakes happen all walks of life, its jsut when its in medicine its often dia consequences (or aeroplanes ...   ) i mean i lost 4 months of work while i was pregnant, but no one died, if i made the equivilant mistake in another field like open heart surgery someone would ahv died ... iykwim ...oh im rambling!

jo and amber and millie - congrats on your pink one!! 

rachel & gina - sorry for the bfn ... and hugs for stuff with dp .... its hard isnt it?  gabs was never as desperate as me to concieve lulu ... i think in the end its a good thing, although hard at the time.  

things havent been easy for us recently ... and i think what it boils down to is the dps feel very envious of the attention we give to the babies ... and maybe for your dps its tough cos anotherh baby is less attention for her on some level ... and you being wrapped up in ttc and ember/alex means you need more support from your dps and maybe there is less focus on them ....

i was speaking to my friend who has just had her second baby and she said that for no 2 even less time for relationship with your partner ....

belbs - good luck with ivf no 4 hope this is the winner with dps eggies!!

lorna - congrats youre pupo!

pem - mahooosive hugs for feeling desperaado ...     hope the tx in the new year works for you guys!

lulu went swimming yesterday adn it was the first class with other babies - somehow we hav ealways been on our own before and she soo loved it, splashing and being relaly vocal.

love to everyone

ax


----------



## pem

JO -huge congrats on the healthy pink one!!!!! Girls are sooooo great aren't they!!


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone is well

Good luck to all on 2ww.

We had our first scan last monday. Everything is fine and healthy. Saw the heart beat it was very strong, just found the whole thing amazing. Pic are great Bubs opened mouth as picture was taken.

We agree that LWC is a great clinic we had a very sucessful cycle and very happy and positive experience.

Stephx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congratulations, on your lovely scan Steph, it is such an amazing experience!

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats on the scan guys.. must have been amazing for you both


----------



## pem

Congrats on your scan, it is such a lovely experience!


----------



## Misspie

Congrats on your first scan guys xxx


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

sorry iv'e been a bit awol recently, iv'e been so busy with my new job and other things. 
anyway i am going to try and keep more up to date with you all from now on (but sorry no personals today i will catch up properly tomorrow as i have a day off)
i thought i would let you know all is going well with my new clinic, i am starting my next ivf on my next cycle so ec/et will be in january. they have matched me with a sperm donor and i have an appointment next monday to sign forms etc, im soooo excited and feeling really positive for my next treatment as i have been feeling quite blue since our failed attempt.
we are giving ourselves a much better chance this time by not egg sharing, also we are doing icsi and i am going to be on menopur instead of gonal f as my doc thinks that will work better for me.    

i hope you are all ok    

whisks xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey Whisks,

Nice to see you back!   Glad ou feeling so postive and wanted to wish you lots of     for you up coming cycle! We are waiting to do a FET in Dec/jan so with any luck we will be PUPO and then PG together!    

CLP  

Ps- We think cycle will be delayed until Jan as I'm on CD42 and still no AF!


----------



## whisks

hi clp  

yes it would be great to be pupo and even better to be pg together, i hope your af arrives soon (our bodies do like to play tricks on us sometimes) after my ivf my periods were longer than normal although im particularly regular and than my last one came at the usual(ish) 25 days and i thought i would have to delay my treatment because of xmas but i checked with the clinic and all is ok. ah the stress!!!

wishing you loads of luck for your FET       jan/feb bfp's here we come   

whisks xx


----------



## nismat

Wonderful news about Milly getting a baby sister, *Jo and Amber * 

And about your 12 week scan *Steph * - it's a wonderful experience 

Welcome back *Whisks*, hope that the move to a new clinic proves successful for you 

*CLP*, hope that your period turns up soon, so that you can move forward towards your FET 

*Aimee*, Lulu's swimming group sounds like great fun! I've been taking Toby ever since he had his first jabs, he is such a water baby, totally loves it. He loves sticking his face underwater, even diving to the bottom of the shallow toddler pool to pick up his goggles. He switched to a toddler class a few months back (i.e. without me in the pool), and he can now swim for just over a metre without any flotation aid, and without sinking to the bottom of the pool 

*Belbs*, wishing you both very much look with this IVF cycle 

Oh, and @ *Gina * - when did TV re-enter your lives? I thought that you were a TV-free household! Ah, the reach of CBeebies, it is insidious  

As for me, things are going much better with this short protocol IVF than I could have hoped for . After such a poor response last time on long protocol (converted to IUI), combined with my low AMH level, we really weren't expecting much response at all. However, I've actually now got 7 follies (although 2 are front-runners, 1 medium and 4 smaller ones), which is great news even if we know that we'd be v unlikely to get mature eggs from all of them. EC could be any time between Friday and Monday, so we've still got some time for the smaller ones to maybe catch up, but all in all I'm still feeling wonderfully unstressed by it all. I know that this will all change when it comes to EC and getting definite numbers to start worrying about! If we could just get 2 embies to transfer, then we'll be over the moon.


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

*Tamsin*, I'm really pleased to hear how well this cycles seems to be going. Long may the relaxed vibe continue!  We got back into TV towards the end of my pregnancy. We were offered an ancient one and as I was struggling to move much by then I decided I wanted the distraction. Then there were the sleepless nights and it kind of slipped back in. Maybe resistance is futile.  But we still only have the one tiny ancient TV in the family room and our other sitting room has our music system and musical instruments in. Both have open fires/stoves so we can be musical or goggle-eyed in comfort as the mood takes us. 

*Jo and Amber*, lovely news on the baby girl front. Do you still have Milly's old stuff to use as hand-me-downs. I have to admit that when we do eventually succeed I have a slight preference towards having another girl simply for this reason. 

*Steph*, glad the scan was so positive for you. It can be a pretty magical experience can't it?

Still no AF here and I'm frustratingly still getting the nausea symptoms, and feeling really tired despite Ember starting to sleep through recently so getting no disturbed nights. Yesterday's test was still BFN so I think my body is just being mean to me. I'll try and get to the doctor later this week if I can.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post.. how many IUI's would you have before hitting it heavy with the IVF?

Em x


----------



## lmb15

Em - i'd have a maximum 3 IUIs before going onto IVF, especially if the IUI was medicated. That's what most clinics tend to suggest, but it's up you and your personal preference.

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah thats what we thought to start with now im leaning to another clomid cycle and then 2 injectables cycles..... IVF scares me... plus theres the price to think about


----------



## lmb15

*Em* - IVF is fine. The only thing you need to get used to is injecting yourself. The drugs don't cause problems for most people, though there'll always be some that get side effects - but that's the same with all medications. Depends on how you feel about the risk/benefit ratio, and whether you think the risks are justified for the extra success rates. Though the risks are real, they're very uncommon. Though that's no consolation if you're one of those that gets a hole in their bowel or severe OHSS!!
Only do what you feel comfortable with.

Lisa x


----------



## pem

max of 3 for me too, don't be scared of IVF, it really is fine, nowhere near what you think it will be.......bloomin expensive though, hopefully you won't need it


----------



## lesbo_mum

it the EC that scares me... injecting myself is not a issue its just EC lol


----------



## lmb15

Em - egg collection is fine. I had sedation as didn't want the added risk of a general anaesthetic. I was on the bed, they put a needle in my hand, then i asked when i was going to have the eggs collected, and the nurse said "you've had it done Lisa!". So i asked her to get Laura for me! After that i slept for about 20 minutes, got up and went home. Just had a bit of aching in my lower abdomen for a couple of days, but not enough to need painkillers, just felt a bit sore. The whole process was a million times better than i was expecting. You hear lots of horror stories, but for the vast majority of people it's plain sailing.
Lisa x


----------



## pem

I can second that for the egg collection...no problems for me, had sedation, don't remember a thing!


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Lisa.. thats reassuring..

I think we'll do 3 more IUI's.. one more clomid before xmas and then 2 full injectables in the new year... if that doesnt work i think we'll save for IVF and while we're saving im going to really lose some weight as i've put loads on!! 

Started SW again a few days ago... although with being off work struggled a bit... hoping being back at work tomorrow will really help...

Does being overweight just stop you oving or is there another reason it affects TTC?

Em x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi girls,
Just had quite a bit to catch up on with you guys (serves me right for not keeping up!) 
Gina -sorry your still not 'in the know' with this cycle, our bodies are incredibly frustrating at times aren't they!?!  
Tamsin - things are looking great your end! My friend had her e/c yesterday, she only had 4 follies showing on Friday but by the time she had e/c they managed to collect 7 eggs! Here's to busy ovaries  
Steph -fab news on your scan, it must be amazing to see your LO open his/ her mouth so soon!! They're still so tiny at this stage!
Em - we did 3 natural iui's, 1 medicated iui & then moved onto IVF - partly due to the costs of repeated IUI's, but mainly to increase our chances. Obviously everyone knows about my 3rd e/c experience (so we wont go into all that again!) but the first two were honestly fine, I didn't remember a thing!
Jo - congratulations on your little pink one! Tell Millie that being a big sister is fab (I'm one!  )
Whisks   welcome back!
CLP -      (a little a/f dance for you!)

To those of you who've been taking little ones swimming recently, be careful to avoid embarrassing situations in the changing rooms... when my sis took my nephew swimming when he was about 2, they were in the changing rooms afterwards when he suddenly gasped out loud. When she asked him what was wrong, he replied, "Mummy... your willy's fallen off!!!"    
Kids... aren't they great!!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

LottieMaz said:


> To those of you who've been taking little ones swimming recently, be careful to avoid embarrassing situations in the changing rooms... when my sis took my nephew swimming when he was about 2, they were in the changing rooms afterwards when he suddenly gasped out loud. When she asked him what was wrong, he replied, "Mummy... your willy's fallen off!!!"
> Kids... aren't they great!!
> 
> xx


    so funny...

i think we'll def do another clomid before xmas then 2 injectables before stopping and moving to IVF


----------



## TwoBumps

I think that's a good plan. You seem to know what you want to do & that's the best place to be!
xx


----------



## pem

em - you have to do whats 'right' for you cus whats right for others isn't always right for you, good luck with it all, you will get there!


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks guys...

I just feel like we're never gonna get there.. i hate waiting!!


----------



## Misspie

That makes 2 of us Em.

I'm the most patient person you could knowwith things and other people, unless theres something I want and then I want it NOW and I hate waiting!!!!! I'm so IMPATIENT!!!!

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna- i have no idea how you have managed not to test yet lol Im already testing... although not tested again today as know its pointless.. planning to hold out until Sunday... OTD is next weds lol


----------



## nismat

Wow Em, that really is testing early!     I definitely agree that you should try and hold out on testing again until Sunday - if you can!   
We moved on to IVF after 6 IUIs (1 natural, 1 Clomid, 1 Femara plus 3 injectibles). I was ready to move on after 5 BFNs, but the clinic recommended trying IUI once more, so we did. EC was a breeze for me as well, the sedation is amazingly effective (unless you have a horribly unlucky experience like Lottie). As everyone else has said, though, you just need to go with whatever plan you feel most comfortable with. 

Lottie - v funny comment from your nephew! Typical of course that he would "notice" your sister's absence of willy in a public changing room rather than at home  

As for my embarrassing story of the day, at today's scan I had to leap off the scan table almost as soon as the dildo cam was in, in order to open up the portable Potette for Toby who needed a poo! (he only just moved in to pants last Friday, so when he needs to go immediate assistance is required!). Of course not only was Toby crouching there naked from the waist down, so was I!!   Luckily it was my favourite nurse, who has youngish children, so she was v understanding and it wasn't too awkward    
Needless to say though, when we did resume I was a bit flustered and didn't get a full grip on the follie measurements, but all 7 are continuing to grow well, and after Friday's scan and oestradiol test they will make a decision as to whether EC will be on Monday or Wednesday. It looks like it may be a toss-up between concentrating on the 2 leaders, or risking waiting for the smaller ones to all ripen together, which could mean more eggs, but of course it would be a gamble as to whether they all continued to grow or not. I think that we will very much be guided by them as to what to do for the best.


----------



## whisks

evening all

ok im gonna try at a few personal but please forgive me if i miss anyone or get anything wrong.

em - im with pem and lisa on the whole EC for me it was really easy, i don't remember anything (except  talking ****e afterwards whilst the sedation wore off   ) and then after i had no pain or bleeding at all. i decided to go straight in with ivf and not try iui as you get a better chance of success with ivf but it is a personal choice and it could work after only a couple of tries (just look at kelz). anyway wishing you loads of luck with this cycle    and stop testing early  

tamsin - good luck with this cycle, i hope your follies continue to grow nicely 

misspie - that makes three (or should i say all of us) i am soooo impatient, im like you if iv'e decided on something then i must have it now!!

LM - you made me laugh with the willie story   you've cheered up my day

clp  - any sign of af yet?

steph - congrats on your scan, it must be a relief to know all is well

kelz - how is your pregnancy going, hope you are ok 

to all i've missed i hope you are all well, sending   to all who need one

whisks xxx


----------



## jo36

Em - sounds a good plan to me! I know when we were TTC with Milly the clinic recommended 3 iui's before thinking about moving onto ivf and I think we were ok with this plan at first. But we were lucky enough not to have to think too far in advance. But I really do believe we would have attempted more than 3 IUI's if we needed to. You really need to go with your gut instinct on this.

I know this time I was only prepared to do IUI's, but it felt very different. We would have jumped through hoops the first time to see those 2 lines, but this time I was aware of losing emotional control, and wanted to keep a heads up for Millys sake!

Besides this cycle isn't over yet! Try not to get too far ahead of yourselves and take each day as it comes.  

Gina - yes, we kept everything that Milly has outgrown. Five years of clothes stuffed into boxes and suitcases!!   We'll be saving ourselves quite a bit but unfortunately the seasons will be completely different as Milly was born in Oct and this little one will be a March babe   Oh well can't have everything! Truth be told even though I was convinced I was carrying a boy I was struggling to get my head around it as I'd always envisaged us with two little girlies. I know where I am with girls - pink and fluffy with strong-willed personalities and great tantrums!!!   

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks guys this is all so hard isnt it... what i'd do for that BFP eh... madness i tell u! i always thought we'd do 3 fully medicated IUI's then move to IVF but that went out the window with clomid and now im swaying to 5 cycles... 3 clomid and 2 fully medicated...

Jo how is your bumpy


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Just a quick update here as I'm feeling a bit low. Saw the GP this morning and he's referred me back to the specialist, so we'll be waiting who knows how many weeks for an appointment now. The reason was that he didn't want to increase my dosage without checking in, particularly because of all the nausea I'm getting which is probably a side effect of the metformin. Side effects with metformin are dosage related apparently, so to increase it without taking into account the nausea/vomiting would be irresponsible. Fair enough. I had hoped to have lost more weight before seeing the specialist again though. I've lost a stone over 4/5 months which is something but I'm still very firmly in the obese category. I guess I have a few more weeks in which to drop some more at least. 

Anyway, I'm just feeling a bit low because I'm not pregnant, am feeling rather sick and I've just got to stick it out in this limbo until an appointment comes my way. We can't even try in the meantime due to my cycles seemingly having stopped again. 

I hope everyone else is having a more positive day than I. 

Best wishes all round,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Massive   Gina, it's never easy for you is it?? And trying to lose weight while you feel crappy is really difficult, thinking of you...look after yourselves x

Love to everyone, only popped on while Edie naps, I am supposed to be painting our 'gym'...haha, room with exercise stuff in...


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

aimeegaby and nismat - thanks for the good luck wishes. 

whisks - it is great to see you are back too! I hope you are enjoying your new job and I'm glad to hear you will be starting your next treatment really soon. Good luck for a bfp.  

Gina -     Sorry to hear you are feeling low. My DP has been on Metformin for the last month and she has been very ill too. She has just gone back down to 2 tabs a day because it was really bad. Well done on that excellent weight loss. Fingers crossed an appointment comes your way very soon.   

Lottie - that was a great anecdote. I hope we all have stories like that of our own soon.    

We started DR on Monday and I'm feeling a little more excited. We are doing everything possible this time round. My DP has been on Metformin and I'm taking baby aspirin and will also be taking prednisolone and clexane, which is a bit scary! I am also starting accupuncture next week - again scary: needles... 
Unfortunately the timing isn't wonderful and I probably won't be able to drink on xmas day not knowing whether it is a bfp or not. I missed out on lots of yummy wine and port last year! At least this year I'll know for NYE - last year I went to friend's party and was the only sober person whilst they all played wii singstar (or whatever it is) - only to get a bfn on the 2nd Jan. However, I am going to try and be super positive.   

Best wishes to everyone.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Misspie

Gina - So sorry your feeling a bit under the weather!    You've done so well on the weight loss !! How long till you get your appointment?

Belbs - Congratulations on starting DR, good luck for the whole process, I'm sure it will be fab and all worth the no alcohol in the end   

whisks - Congratulations on the new job!! And that you are starting again very soon!  

I've been feeling poo these last few days, after testing early     naughty naughty I know, but what can I say it got the better of me!!!!  

How you holding up Em?

L
xx


----------



## nismat

Hugs to Gina, that all sounds rather discouraging, just when you thought that you were getting started again. I hope you don't have to wait too awfully long to see the specialist.

Quick update from me: I've now definitely got egg collection on Monday, just waiting for a call to get the time confirmed. Although I've responded much better than expected in terms of overall number of follicles, there are only 2 at the appropriate size for trigger, so we're likely to get 2 mature eggs at best. However, that's all we ever realistically were hoping for from this cycle, so I'll be happy if that's what we get (especially if both fertilise!). I'm just trying not to think about it now; the really nerve-wracking bit will be after EC, to see what we've got, and if we're able to make it to embryo transfer


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna- i feel pooh had a rubbish day got completely stressed out to the point i was shaking over something at work!   I really dont want to test as dont want to see another BFN... i noticed you tested sorry its a BFN hun.. fingers crossed it was just too early.. did you think about doing another type of test like a first response?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

"Woo woo dats the sound of da    " naugthy Em & Lorna! (sorry that was really corny, lol    )    for  OTD for you both!

Nismat - Good luck   for EC on monday!

Snagglepat- I didn't realise that and increase in Metformin dose could cause nausea, that explains why I nearly puked changing a nappy the other day! Hmm!  

Jo- Can we have a bump pic plz?

 too everyone I've forgotton!

Well on CD46 and still no sign of  AF! Aaarrgghh!!

 &   all round

CLP


----------



## whisks

morning ladies

just a quickie to say hi as gotta go to work soon.

em and lorna you must stop testing early  

clp a little af dance for you     

tamsin i hope you ec goes well  

belbs yey you have stated dr, wishing you loads of luck for this cycle

well i have had a busy weekend, we decided to buy a new car which we will pick up this coming week, im so excited but a little sad to say goodbye to our old car as its our first and we have become attached to her (sad i know)
we have our app't at clinic tomorrow (better start shaving) lol

hope you are all ok

love whisks xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Nismat, just wanted to wish you luck for your e/c in the morning!!   
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Nismat good luck for EC today


----------



## nismat

Thanks all, we got a great result at EC - instead of the 2, maybe 3, eggs that we'd been told to expect, we got a totally amazing 7 eggs - woohoo! Of course they may not all be fully mature, but it was still way more than they had hoped for. Our chances have improved dramatically   Now we just have to wait for THE phone call tomorrow about fertilisation.....


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo Nismat!!!   well done hun... fingers crossed for lots of good embies


----------



## whisks

hi tamsin

got everything crossed for you for your phone call tomorrow  

whisks x


----------



## pem

nismat - fantastic news!! loads of     for 2mw


----------



## Misspie

Cogratulations Tamsin - keep us posted! I bet your over the moon! x


----------



## candygirl

That's fantastic nismat - I'm so pleased for you.  Fingers crossed they all fertilise.

Candy x


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow, that's fantastic Tamsin!! Good luck for your call tomorrow         (7   for 7 eggs!!)
xx


----------



## nismat

Just heard from the clinic, an hour earlier than I was expecting, and it's great news. 4 out of our 7 eggs have fertilised! That's more than we got for Toby (when we had 3 out of 5 fertilise, but only 2 made it to transfer).

WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!

This is such unbelievably good news, especially given the very low expectations of this cycle. Of course we're not as far as embryo transfer yet, but I'm so happy at how it's going    

They're going to book me in a provisional slot for ET tomorrow, but we'll only use it if there's a clear difference between the 4 embryos in the morning. If they're all looking the same, then we'll develop them further - possibly even take them as far as blastocysts, which I never imagined would be possible for us (apparently they will go for blasts with as few as 4 embryos, if they all seem strong contenders).


----------



## Mable

Oh wow wow wow Tamsin, this is all going *VERY* well! Hurray for you all and keeping all fingers crossed. It's almost as if you are over the hardest bit, the egg bit - you've had success at the next bit, the growing the embryo bit, before. If you see what I mean.


----------



## Misspie

Tamsin, that is FANTASTIC news! It's so exciting, I know your going to make it all the way to the end with this one!! xxxxxxxxxxx  

Anyone heard of www.babydiy.com I just had my 1 and only gay male friend on saying that a couple of old friends from school have used it and 2 of them have had a baby and now pregnant!!! Hmmmmmm seems dodgy!!! I can' get pregnant with IVF so why would this work LOL 

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats tamsin that is amazing  

Lorna- is it just me or is that site in another language chinese?


----------



## Misspie

Sorry emma....LOL

Meant to say 

www.diybaby.com

LOL


----------



## lesbo_mum

isnt that FSDW?


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh my goodness Tamsin, that is fantastic news!! Well done!! X


----------



## pem

Well Done Tamsin...lots of     for tomorrow....Go those embies....


----------



## Misspie

FSDW?


----------



## nismat

^ Free Sperm Donors Worldwide

The 2 sites are obviously associated, as in the sperm donors are from FSDW. I only had a 5 second look at the diybaby site, but it seems to be about the logistics of it, when you've got your donor sorted. 

There have been a number of couples/women on here who have successfully found donors through FSDW - it seems like the men on there tend to be more genuine than some other sites.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Nismat that is fantastic hun!      that "the quads" keep going from strength to strength!!   

Thanks for the AF dance whisks!  

It is CD50!!!   Here obviously my body is planning to beat Misspie record! So as neither of us want to be on the 2WW over the boys 1st Christmas(we have done two previous xmas 2ww and they spoil the atmosphere), we are going to plan to cycle in Jan!! I'm hoping I will be on AF no 2 by then!? But who can tell the way my body is behaving!!  

 &   too all!


CLP


----------



## Misspie

CLP     I know your feeling, I can't even remember what mine was now 62/63 LOL God that was a long wait!!!! We can cycle together in Jan!

I weighed myself this morning and no extra weight on! Wooohooo

Am planning to kick myself up the   and give myself some excerise routine to loose some weight! Do I stop acupuncture for a while and join a gym? Or just try and go for some runs!


----------



## Pepstar

to everyone who has had bad news in the last week or so  

And congratulations Nismat   Hope all goes well with your ET  


We have pretty much jumped through all the hoops that we had to and all going well should be able to start next cycle.  We have a trip booked for mid-December though so we aren't sure if the timings will work but if they do, then we are going to go for it.  Bring on the witch!!


----------



## whisks

morning all

nismat hope all goes well for et today  

pepstar i am also starting again on my next cycle, wishing you lots of luck  

well we had our app't at clinic on monday and all going well, i am getting my drugs on saturday and have my provisional dates for ec and et all depending on when my next period starts.

also we get our new car on friday yey!!

love to you all
whisks xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Hi Nismat

Just read your fantastic news, hope it all went well today xxxx


----------



## nismat

Had a good embryo transfer this morning, we decided to definitely go with putting 2 back (which was strongly advised by Sarah, the clinic director, who we have a great deal of trust in). Of our 4 embryos, two are still at 4-cell stage and didn't develop further overnight. One was a 5-cell with a small degree of fragmentation, but was still a good grade (we weren't given specific grading), and the other was a top-grade 7-cell embryo with no fragmentation. I think that Sarah is almost as pleased with how this cycle has gone as we are! She was very excited about our chances, particularly with the 7-cell, and she says that we've got a good chance of it working. Test day 2 weeks from today, on 3rd December. I'm hoping that I can manage to remain unstressed for the 2ww, as I have done so far this cycle, although I am now much more hopeful of it working, so I'll probably get more stressed as the 2 weeks go by. I guess that the best thing is to assume that I am now pregnant, until proved otherwise  
At least I've got masses of work to keep me busy....


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck Tamsin!!

Well some good and bad news... we can do another cycle but my consultant wont let me up the clomid to 100mg as he said i've had a ok response to 50mg... oh yeah one 20mm follie is fab isnt it NOT!   So we decided to go ahead on another 50mg and if it doesnt work we'll go to our follow up in Jan and give him the 2 fingers and tell him we want fully medicated and a HSG.. if he then says no we'll go elsewhere as im not paying over £1000 a month for 1 follie cycles when i could go somewhere else and poss get 3 follie cycles which will increase are chances.

So DP is driving to get my 50mg clomid tomorrow and i'll start tomorrow night... my first scan will be on the 27th Nov and im guessing insem will be 30th Nov...


----------



## dyketastic

Nismat - That is brilliant news.  Hope your 2WW goes quickly  

Em good luck for this cycle.  I was never offered Clomid and just went straight onto injectables but  only had two follies the day before IUI and they were only 14 and 17 mm (i just think i dont get big follies)  I would say have the the HSG as i fell pregnant the cycle after i had mine


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Dyketastic... def going to have the hsg done in Jan if this next cycle doesnt work...   How are you feeling now... 27 weeks wow that must be some bump by now.


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone,

Em: Good luck for this cycle lots of    

Nismat: Thats fab on the dreaded 2ww now.

We had our scan today everything is fine and well its great to see how much it has changed and got arms and legs now, it is amazing how much it moves on the scan it wouldnt stop still for the sonographer to measure.


----------



## Pinktink

Hey 

Tamsin, that's really good news - enjoy being PUPO  

Steph - congrats on the scan  

Em - surely if they up your clomid you run the risk of high-number multiples or the cycle having to be cancelled - I know it must be a bit frustrating but having delivered very pre-term multiples I can completely understand why clinics have to be careful and I find it reassuring tbh? Hopefully you get a couple of good ones on this cycle and your BFP    

I've got suspected glandular fever at the moment so I am feeling very sorry for myself - being looked after amazingly by amber though - I'm so lucky  

Love to everyone else 

Lynn  xx


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,

Great news Nismat! Fingers crossed for you being PUPO x

Steph - Congrats on your scan, it's amazing to see them wriggling around isn't it!

Em - Just to add to Dyketastic and Lynn's advice, due to my irregular and long cycles, I had a cycle with both clomid and then injectibles (as clomid really didn't agree with me) and was really disappointed to only have one follie each time. I know it's really disappointing not having more than that as it seems it may up your chances, and I always thought I stood no chance with just one, but it turns out I was wrong!  just think all you need is one good one    I also had an HSG for reassurance to check things were in working order. It wasn't too bad really. Good luck with this next cycle, wishing you loads of luck  

Lynn - Hope you start feeling a bit better soon.

Love to everyone,
B x


----------



## nismat

Steph, how wonderful it must have been to see your baby at the scan, and you must have had a reasonably long one if s/he was jumping around and making it tricky for the sonographer! Toby was asleep at his 12wk scan, so it was over quickly (but we did get a really good facial photo).

Em, I'm also going to say don't get too hung up on achieving multiple follies for IUI to work. Upping drugs dosage won't necessarily mean that you get more than one, as I know personally from past experience (injectibles didn't help me on that front either, even over 3 cycles with ever increasing dosages). But I do know how frustrating it is, paying more for medicated cycles, and it seemingly making no difference to what would happen on a natural cycle, and not increasing your chances. I'm pretty on the fence over medicated cycles, but then you can't know how/if you will respond unless you try! Where there is an advantage I think is that they can time the insemination much better, particularly with having a trigger injection. We all want to look for a reason as to why a cycle hasn't worked, but when it comes down to TTC, so much of it is down to luck rather than any element over which you or the clinic has any control. It's not easy to be zen-like over it all though when you desperately want a baby.
Oh, and I would also be worried about having more than 2 ripe follies, as I'm petrified at the thought of multiples (which you may not be!). Partly because it's hard enough looking after one newborn, let alone two or three, but more because of the risks of premature birth (having known someone who lost one of her twins around 20wks, and then gave birth to the other at 25 weeks, who only lived for a few days. Utterly devastating). I know that there are many successful multiple pregnancies but......

Lynn, sorry to hear about the glandular fever, that's not good


----------



## jo36

Tamsin - fantastic news about your whole IVF cycle! Well done on being PUPO and I hope the next few weeks go quickly and stress free for you! I've got my fingers and toes crossed...    

Steph - great news on your scan, it's such a relief to see them wriggling around isn't it?   

Em - take trust in your consultant. When I took clomid I wasn't scanned so I was none the wiser about how many follies I had, it was pot luck. And this time I assume I would have only had one follie aswell as I only have one ovary, and the cycle was non-medicated. Try not to focus entirely on the amount of follies - at the end of the day it all happens when it's supposed to with a huge chunk of good luck thrown in and good timing! I'd be reassured you have a very sensible clinic/consultant who won't do anything to get there customers pregnant - at whatever cost.    this next cycle is the one.

Lynn - I've had glandular fever and I wouldn't put it on my worse enemy - vile infection. Poor you   

I was supposed to have my first pregnancy yoga class today but I've had to keep Milly off school today as she is suffering with a terrible cold - oh well, theres always next week. Other than that all is well with me and bubs. She's busy bouncing around inside me, and Amber can now feel her from the outside which is lovely for her. I've got quite a bump now and am quite obviously pregnant! We're busy decorating Millys room so she has her own special grown up room before baby arrives, its going to look beautiful! Then a quick lick of paint for the nursery, then I think we're pretty much 'done and dusted' as Milly would say!!!

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks guys.. i know your all right and my consultant has done the sensible thing i'm just being ratty again lol

Dp has picked up the clomid and i'll start that tonight..

I also found out a clinic very local to us in Southampton does IUI with donor sperm, theres no wait for sperm and its about the same prices as we pay now... wish i'd known that a few months back   Although its given us food for thought because if we do end up in this for the long haul we may move there for convinience.

EM x


----------



## Misspie

Steph - congrats on the scan

Em - just a quickie, there is a lady on the ES board who goes to the PA at Soton! She maybe able to give you some tips....and what they are like! 

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna- so they do ES also... i've just emailed them asking that as if we go to IVF then ES may be a good idea to save on cost... i know i'd have to lose shed loads of weight but guess if i want it that bad i'll do it.


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

I need cheering up i have swine flu and have been confined to my room!!!! I havent been able to cuddle my children now for 3 days and its doing my head in.  I can talk to them through the door and thats it.  We have been offered the jabs for them tomorrow but i am not sure after reading the hype on the net ( thats what 3 days and only a computer as a friend does for you).  Are any of you letting your kids have the jab?

Charley xxx


----------



## pem

Charley...  for the damn swine flu...I've had Edie vaccinated, she is fine, had a mild temp and a sore leg but nothing else, for me the risk was too much. I had a good read through 'the hype' and all the academic papers etc and decided to get her jabbed

hope you feel better soon and can give your babas a cuddle..

pem x


----------



## Misspie

Charley, sorry to hear you got swine flu! 

Em, saw your post on the ES board! costs wise when you have a negative it certainly helps out. As means you can have nearly 2/3 cycles for the price of 1 IVF!  
I need to kick myself on the weight front, I ust have no motivation again.........I need to though, but HOW!!

I'm bored today, and can't be bothered, nearly time to go on the Ride or no ride holiday!!!! LOL which will certainly be rides! CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!

Need to get out of the office, but can't be bothered to socialise and small talk with people in London! 

xxx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Right this Swine Flu is costing me a fortune!  I have got some great presents thoughx 


Hope you have a fab trip xxxx


----------



## whisks

hello

tamsin - congrats on being pupo, i hope the 2ww sails by for you

steph - great news about your scan, how exciting

pinktink and charley - hope you feel better soon    

we got our new car today, tis lovely and got loads more room now for dog and hopefully baby in about 10/11 months from now  

whisks xx


----------



## jemima_mum

On a completely different note from the 2ww'ers (although God knows how much I would love to be joining you on it!)

I have just realised how un-gay my life is. I am at the UNISON LGBT conference in Cardiff and tonight we went out to find a bar that was a)showing the X Factor and b)was still serving food.

Now for me this is so out of the ordinary I am still in shock that I went.

I never watch the X Factor (from a bar or from my living room) and the last time I went out to a gay bar was so long ago I cannot remember it! Needless to say I am not there any more - I got sick of watching overly posing women trying to out-gay each other...it struck me there that I was the straightest lesbian in the bar...in looks and judging by my early exit and lack of desire to go out on the scene.

I genuinely felt out of place there...very very strange. And I used to be the LGBT officer at uni! 

I think I need help.


----------



## pem

jemima_mum said:


> I got sick of watching overly posing women trying to out-gay each other...


LOL


----------



## jemima_mum

@Pem...seriously I felt like I had stepped into a bad reworking of The L Word...

today has not been good...I am going to see my GP tomorrow. I ended up having a panic attack at work and everything got too much.

Slipping back into my depression when I thought I had put that episode of my life behind me...apparently my brain chemistry does not seem to think the same. 

Hope you are all ok...xxx


----------



## welshginge

I knew I said I’d be taking a break from the boards but I have been lurking & I need to talk about something.

The visit from bro & his pregger’s g/friend happened. I’m sure as far as they were concerned it was a success. But to me it was a disaster! I really tried to be excited for them but I just couldn’t because I don’t actually like them (sounds terrible doesn’t it!). When they’re around I feel like my relationship is devalued somehow, it’s all about them. I think they see me & DW as friends as they never ask about us – we’ve been together for 10 years in feb but they don’t know that because they’ve never asked. Yet I seem to know loads about them.
We had a nice meal out & I enjoyed it but I really worry about what they say behind closed doors. We were discussing I’m a celeb (huge fan) but bro’s g/friend referred to Colin as ‘gay Colin’ – sounds silly to get offended but I thought is that how you refer to me when I’m not around? They are both teachers & they don’t realise how important they’re job is – they join in bullying the fat kid!!! I realise all this is probably heightened by the fact they’re expecting & I’m struggling with that but I don’t want to be around them because they always disappoint me (there’s more examples, not just this weekend). I spoke to my Mum about it & got nowhere coz she puts it down to being gay which ‘isn’t easy’ not other people’s behaviour making me feel like [email protected] I feel like I’m going mad & have been crying on & off since Sunday. I just don’t know how to get over it because at the mo I’ll probably never see my future niece/nephew but it will be my choice & so not fair on the LO. 

If you’re still reading, thanks.


----------



## lesbo_mum

WG- i'm sorry to hear how your feeling hun.. i dont have any words of wisdom or anything sorry   

Hope everyone else is ok?

I'm still on the clomid last tablet today... 1st scan is on Friday morning... I've been walking about with my hot wheat bag tucked in my trousers trying to get the follies to grow!! Also spoke to the clinic today to sort our donor and they thought maybe we should try another donor.. so we've chosen another one and he has proven fertility with them so hopefully his sperm and my egg will get jiggy when they meet  

Em x


----------



## whisks

welshginge - im sorry about you brother and his patner, unfortunatley some people are just so self absorbed and you can't change them! you could always tell them that its offensive to call someone gay ......... and maybe even mention its your anniversary soon, you never know it might make them reallise. if not the way i look at it is you can't choose your family but you can choose your friends and they are often much better than family anyway (in my experience) i hope you feel better soon, also i think it is ok to be jealous sometimes you can't help how you feel   

whisks xx


----------



## welshginge

Thaks Em & Whisks for your kind words. Sorry to be a complete moaner! Good luck to everyone having treatment before xmas - fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## Dominique123456

ur not a moaner - it's really upsetting. but ur first mistake is caring what they think of you - when they clearly don't know u and don't sound like nice people. i would be upset too but it's not ur fault so try not to blame yourself and when you're ready you can confront them about it by just laying it on the line. i.e "i wanted you to know that i have been feeling like you're not interested in my life and that maybe because i'm gay you think we don't have much in common but....

when people around me say "oh that's so gay" i'll say yeah "and?" or "really? thanks, how nice of u to say" lol.


----------



## lesbo_mum

HI Girls,

Just a quick post as about to start work...

Just driven back from the clinic... think this cycle will be abandoned as i have a 25mm cyst on my right ovary... nurse said its not a PCOS type cyst and its is draining on its on so not to worry (yeah right!) we have to go back on monday and that will confirm if we def have to abandon.

Bit tearful as a bit annoyed... however if it is to be abandoned im just gonna enjoy xmas.

Still gonna have my reflexology tomorrow in the hope it might balance my hormones and help get rid of the cyst.

Em x


----------



## Pepstar

Em, sorry to hear that your cycle has probably had to be abandoned.

Welshginge - completely understandable what you are thinking and far from wingeing! Hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Hello to everyone else (been a while so a bit hard to catch up on everything) 


Quick update from us - we have finally managed to get to the point of our first treatment.  Have taken clomid (goodness what an effect that had on me - poor dw!) and have been in for another scan today where they gave me the pregnyl injection.  We have one follicle that is 20mm (maybe 20.5?) and another that is 14.(something)mm and have been booked in at 12pm tomorrow for first basting. Does anyone else get nausea from the injection?  I'm feeling quite unwell from it although that could also be from the sudden bout of nerves that I am having (what if it works?  what if it doesn't etc etc).


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Pepstar- good luck with insem.. pregnyl trigger just made me feel bloated but the clomid made me feel horrid!

As for me def abandoning this cycle had another scan today and my cyst is now 35mm   so its growing! The nurse said it would burst on its own prob when my period comes. I asked if the clomid had caused it and she said although she could not be 1005 she said there is a good chance it did as it wasnt there last cycle on my scan on day 3 or day 10.

We have to go back for a follow up on 14th Jan but no more clomid for me... never want to take it again.. didnt feel i had that gooda response to be honest. Not sure if we'll skip IUI with injections and push for IVF to up the success rates.

Hope everyone is well.

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi guys  

How is everyone?

Emma - Sorry to hear about abandonning the cycle - if you go for IVF are you planning to egg share? I really wish the IUI success rates were higher or the cost of treatment was lower because we would definitely have given it a try first but with all things considered we chose the success rates over the less-interventionist treatment - Ironic as we are both the other way inclined when it comes to pregnancy and hoping for a home birth when we are successful   it's our next cycle.

Pepstar - congrats on starting treatment    hope you're one of the first time lucky couples  

Dom - how is everything with you guys?? I hate the phrase 'that's so gay' in a negative sense. My sister is a teacher and it drives me mad on her ******** she is 'friends' with a lot of the teenagers she teaches and they are always commenting about her status being 'gay' and I always have to write something!!  

Welshginge - I'm sorry to hear about your visit although it did make me laugh as i could have written half of it. My sister is a teacher and although she was actually really supportive of me when i came out, her relationship is literally every parents dream - he's a middle class boy who works in the prime ministers office and he plays golf with my dad etc. And although I love her in a kind of have to way- she is such a snob it drives me insane. Luckily for me they are both far too self involved to want kids at the moment - I don't think I would like it at all if they got pregnant... and don't even start me about the nightmare bridezilla she turned into during the year running up to her wedding - horrible!!

Whisks - what car did you get - we just got a corsa which has less room for the dogs/babies but costs a lot less than our zafira did - we didn't really need 7 seats for just us two   

Charley - Hope you are feeling better now...  I felt bad enough having the swine flu jab let alone the actual flu  

lorna - is probably in america now isn't she ?? I haven't been around much...

Nismat - how areyou doing now? I'm keeping my fingers crossed you'll have some good news for us soon    

As for us - I think amber mentioned on the weight loss thread that we are pushing our cycle till feb to allow a bit more time to lose weight and save money - also the LWC have a recipient for us who can't cycle till then as she's on holiday - we both feel positive about this cycle - although it was heartbreaking at the time we've learnt a lot from the last cycle about the drugs we need etc and the LWC have completely changed everything for this one based on the responses last time.

sorry if I've forgotten anyone.. 

completely off subject - I can't wait for christmas  

Love Lynn xxx


----------



## leoaimee

yay for christmas!!!  got gabs some hanukah pressies when in england at the weekend.

hat the 'so gay' comments too 

and lyn why is your sis '** friends' with her students?  weird ... isnt that a bit of a breach of boundaries....

WG - your brother and sil sound really poo pants and i dont think its wrong to be upset ....at all.  i would be too.  do you think that poss because you dont 'shout' about your relationship like they do, they have got used to taking up all the oxygen in the room with theirs....?  sometimes people need to be helped to appreciate things, and also given ways to be able to talk about it, it may seem obvious to you and me but i remember my fil and mil really really struggling to find a word to describe me to strangers but recently gabys mum referred to herself and my mil .... made me really see how we have moved on.  and they love telling people lulu is the grand daughter.  but it has taken four years to get to this point.


----------



## whisks

hi all

pinktink - we did it the other way round and got a bigger car, we had a polo and have now got a volvo v40 estate, more room for our rather small dog, and means now he is in the boot!! he's not getting hair and dirt all over the back seats so we can have passengers. also got it in prep for a new arrival   that that does happen very soon. our last car was on its way out so we had to get a new one prob should have gone for something a bit smaller/cheaper but hey!!

emma - sorry your treatment has been abandoned, i hope it all works out for you in the new year  

well for us all is going well, have got all my dates and i will be starting my down reg inj's a week on thursday, should have my ec w/c 11th jan, also managed to book off all the time i need from work (and then some) - i have booked about 4 weeks off as wasn't sure of my dates when booking but hey i will enjoy the time off (as long as i get a bfp that is  )

hi to everyone else i hope you are all well

love whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Hello All!  

I'm sorry I haven't been posting - it's been hard but i've been trying not to obsess about the treatment too much! We had egg collection yesterday and my DP produced 9 eggies which have all fertilised. I think ET will be Tuesday so we will find out between xmas and NY. 

Em - I'm sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle. It's good news that you have been able to make a decision about going ahead with IVF and I really hope that your clinic will allow you too use two embies. It really does improve the chances of success. And obviously twins too but I'd rather have two than none - a personal opinion as I don't have any children yet. Wishing you  lots of luck for when you start.

Whisks - I'm glad to hear you are doing well and have managed to get a whole month off for your next treatment. What a good month to have off! You must be excited about starting stimms this week. Good luck with it all. 

I hope everybody else is doing well through their pregnancies and cycles.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Belbs that is really great news about all 9 fertilising!!!   Lots of luck for your egg tranfer and then your 2ww  

We're ok, just counting down the days till Feb, wish we could have started earlier, but really feel it's better to lose weight first and get Christmas out the way - much more fun spending money on presents than sperm!  

Had a little cry the other day about it all, just felt really sad about how poop our cycle was and how hard it is waiting for your next go - just praying so much we'll be 2nd time lucky    

Hope everyone is ok 

Love Amber xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone 

Pink tink: Sorry to hear you have feeling sad, but not long till feb it will be hear before you know it.

Belbs: Great news on the EC, 9 fertalized good number, good luck for ET.

Em: Sorry to hear about your cycle hope evrything goes well for the next one.

Stephx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey all, 

Just bookmarking! I am still waiting for AF!!! CD73 here!!    

   to all

CLP


----------



## Dominique123456

quick dilemma - if i meet a mum and baby at a group and invite them round for a coffee on another day - but then realise i hadn't come out to them and that when they'll arrive they'll be meeting me and my wife - do you think i should forewarn her so that if it turns out she is homophobic she can just not come - or is that just silliness and i shouldn't worry about it? Thoughts on a postcard pls! I have had loads of little instances of dilemmas like this! Like when I was asked if the father was south american by a lady on a bus or when people roll their eyes and say 'ooh husbands' aren;t they lazy and look at me like i should know what I mean lol.


----------



## Pinktink

I would tell her in advance, just drop into conversation


----------



## jo36

Personally I don't make a big deal out of it. After 5 years of doing what you are experiencing now, I usually don't say anything (unless it comes up in conversation) and then once the visitor is through the door it soon is quite evident we're an all girl family as the family portraits are quite obvious!! I've not once had a problem or a homophobic comment, and in all reality people are just really intrigued about how we met/ how we decided who was going to conceive/ how we conceived!!! It's always proved to be quite an interesting topic of conversation when we meet new people. Just go with the flow and try not to worry too much. You'll be a dab hand at it in a few years time.

How's that beautiful son of yours

Jo x


----------



## leoaimee

dom!  its fun isnt it?  

i wouldnt necesarily go out of your way to tell her in advance of the coffee at home if youre not seeing her before the arranged meeting.  if you do see her out and about before you could drop dw into conversation.  but im really sure it wont make a differnece.  people are far more tolerant when they are faced with the reality of whatever prejudice they have .... even if she has ever thought homophobic type thoughts before im sure that witnessing your lovely family in action will be a reality check for her.

when i got back to gib from uk last two people in the airport asked if my husband was gibraltarian cos the baby didnt look like me and looked so gibraltarian.  

the first one i said, oh yes the baby is gibraltarian ...
but when it happened the second time on the same day i said 'oh no she doesnt have a gibraltarian dad, her other mum is gibraltarian ... she has two mummies.'  the women looked blank for a minute and then said 'oh, gaby L....?'    gib is such a small place!!!


----------



## Dominique123456

lol really?? She had heard of you?? Blimey! Talk about trendsetting! 

Thanks Jo  He's just scrummy. IVF and ttc journey totally worthwhile, no question.

My mummy friend came over and was totally fine with it, so not sure what I was worrying about. I have had to come out so much more. Neither me or my DW look like a stereotypical 'lesbian' (by that I mean in the media) so people always seem surprised - we're both tomboyish but as we have long hair that seems to befuddle people. ANyway... back to the discussion. I have found that easiest to way to come out is to say that Joseph has two mummies rather than we're lesbians (or actually I don't have a husband because i'm gay). Somehow the word lesbian  has come to sound sexualised in the mainstream - so people think of us as lovers before life partners, if you know what I mean. So when I say Joseph has two mummies it sounds alot less threatening somehow. I have to admit that I do have moments when I wonder if he'll miss not having a mum and 'dad'. But then he gets alot of benefits of having two mummies - he gets to have something interesting to say about himself and he's totally doted on and he is very lucky as my DW is such an amazing person. But does anyone else sometimes feel guilty? It's not easy to talk about it - and I wouldn't want it any other way - I just sometimes wonder if he'll resent us? And I think I feel a pressure to make sure he has the best darn childhood ever - just in case.


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, sorry I havent posted on here for ages, I have found this pregnancy quite a challenge!!! Im now 28+2days today, we have had a few scares to get where we are now, all babies are doing well. Im having lots of appointments at this stage and loads of injections   I have had anti-d, steroids and lots of bloods 28week ones and gtt test. Not long left Im going in on 24th january for my c-section cant wait to meet my little wrigglers!!!!! 
Hope you are all doing well kelz xxxx


----------



## Dominique123456

clp  - day 73 omg you must be fed up!

kelz- congratulations on your triplets and for hitting 28 weeks that's brilliant  you're sure going to have your hands full  (mrs. state-the-obvious says   )


----------



## nismat

Kelz, so glad to hear that you and all your babies are doing well, and have reached over 28 weeks now. I was so nervous for you when you first announced your triplet pregnancy, but it sounds like you have done amazingly, even though I'm sure that it hasn't been easy for you. How exciting that it's just a few more weeks to go now; it will be so wonderful to meet your babies at last  

CLP - reaching day 73 sounds pretty miserable/tedious! Hope that your body kicks back into gear soon. If not, can they give you the pill or something to "re-set" you?

Aimee - that must have been pretty weird, a stranger "knowing" about your family   

Dom - good to hear that it was all smooth sailing with the new mummy friend   No reason why it shouldn't be of course, but we do all worry about these things!

Whisks - hope all goes well with the new IVF cycle for you


----------



## rosypie

<--- feels guilty frequently but i'm sure it will be ok. we're just concentrating on giving them the most secure childhood possible. early years have seemed fine, it's when they go off to school that all the insecurities will start if they're going to. all we can do is be here and be interested, be kind and warm and be consistent. plenty of other stuff too but we play that all by ear


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

Kelz, I'm so pleased all is going well for you and the triplets. Bet you're really excited now and are just counting down the days. I hope the next few weeks are uneventful for you! Keep us posted  

It's really interesting to hear about your experiences with other parents and potential 'mummy friends', and whether or not to tell them about being a same sex couple. It's something I have been worrying about, but after going to antenatal classes together for the last few weeks and being the only same sex couple there, we were quite reassured really that once people 'work it out' they have been absolutely fine. I think initially they thought DW was a friend, then it became obvious we were partners when she kept saying 'our baby', and she actually bonded really well with the other dads-to-be. I think the men liked the fact she was in the same position as them as the partner, but being a woman she could also give them a bit of insight into how women might feel about certain things. After both of us being worried about it all we are now feeling a bit more confident really that people will be ok with us and not judge us, if that makes sense. So it's nice to hear your experiences for when the LO is eventually here...

Good luck Whisks! Fingers crossed for you this cycle.

Sorry for rambling! Love to all, B x


----------



## Damelottie

Dom - its so strange but since Alfie was born I have also had some moments - out of the blue really - where I have felt a bit guilty and worried about what I have done  . Crazy really - he simple couldn't be more loved and adored by everybody but a few times I have thought 'OMG, Alfie doesn't have a daddy, what have I done'? and felt a bit . Ridiculous - I know it is. I've decided that its actually just a part of _me_ processing the reality of my situation, as opposed to only thinking about it when ttc - if that makes sense. I obviously don't regret anything and would do it all again in a heartbeat, but I'm having to work through it because I'm not in a 100% comfortable place at the moment - and clearly I need to be before he gets to an age of being interested himself.

Gosh - sorry for the miserable post


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

I'm back after my hols - which were lovely and relaxing, I'm a little bit older but no wiser  

Thing's at work a little manic at the mo and no tinternet at home so very frustrating, i'll try and come back on and give you all a big reply to your posts.

Hope all those bumps are growing nicely and sorry to read of the recent BFN's   

L
xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey all,

Well it is now CD82!!!!      

If nothing happens by the new year I'm gonna contact my clinic about getting "RESET"  

I am currently taking Metformin and Angus with no effect!  

Kelz- Well done you 28wks is a fantastic  ! How many weeks will you be at C-section date??

  to all!

CLP


----------



## kelz2009

Cutelitttlepumpkin- hope something happens soon for you hun.
Im going in for c-section at 34 weeks, 24thjan  , thats if I make it that long- Im having really bad backache 2day and suffering really bad with spd  . But have to put up with all this 2 keep my 3 peas in a pod safe and healthy.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

KELZ-  Thanks hun! She is bound to turn up over chrimbo and put me in a foul mood!  
    SPD was hideous! I really feel for you!    

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kelz just wanted to wish you, DP and your 3 little peas well, your pregnancy seems to have flown by (probably not for you) you story still amazes me!!
L x


----------



## lmb15

Kelz - congrats on getting to 29 weeks!! Hope all 3 babies are growing well? Good luck with the next 5 weeks till c section day!!

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Kelz - not long now until you get to meet your little ones! I can't believe your only one week ahead of me - and so very close to saying hello to them. Good luck for your C-section - hope you manage to hold out til the 24th, I'm sure you will - you've done so very well up until now. Xx


----------



## M2M

Hi everyone 

Just thought I'd join in with this thread! I'm quite new here. Been a member for a few months, but have only just started posting recently.

We are a female couple, B (me, 27) and C (30) and we've been together for about 9 years now. In my pic, that's C on the left and me on the right.  We live in East Yorkshire. We started the adoption process a couple of years ago but this summer we were told that our journey is at an end, at least for the forseeable future. We can no longer afford to pin our hopes on the possibility of being able to adopt one day, as our biological clocks are ticking and we are ready to be parents. 

So we have decided to go down the route of trying to conceive with donor sperm. I would be the one TTC, unless of course I have any significant problems, and then C would be willing to try instead. We consider ourselves lucky that we have two sets of female reproductive organs that are, as far as we're aware, in working order - though I guess we'll soon find out!

It feels like the right decision for us to embark on this slightly different path to parenthood.  The adoption process was a very interesting experience and we learnt a lot from it, but it's clear now that our lack of success was for a reason, and we feel good about the change of direction. I'm looking forward to the journey and am already taking supplements (folic acid and vitamins), which feels like a positive step, as well as charting my cycles. I'm also trying to lose a bit of weight so my body is in tip-top shape to carry a little one. 

We have attended an open day at a clinic in London, and will be attending another in Nottingham next month. We're just trying to get a feel for how the clinics operate so we can make an informed decision as to how to proceed. It's likely we will start TTC in the spring, once I've got a better idea of my cycles and we have made a decision about a clinic.

I can't wait to get to know you all and share news.


----------



## Dominique123456

M2M - Welcome! You sound very organised and sorted. The TTC journey is so exciting and is such a rollercoaster of questions and emotions BUT if you've already tried the adoption route then I'm sure IUI/IVF will be a doddle in that respect! There are lots of interesting threads in the LGBT section of this site - do check them out: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=398.0


----------



## snagglepat

I just wanted to pop on to wish everyone who would appreciate it a wonderful solstice. It's also our 3 year CP anniversary so a double day of celebration for us. To mark it, we have a very clingy toddler with a temperature and a cough and Rae has now retired to bed with a bad throat so it's really going with a bang. 

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## M2M

Thank you Dominique! 

I really hope that what you say is true and that IUI is a doddle compared to adoption! I have to say, the endless amounts of paperwork, training, scrutinising and judgement is very draining, though I know there's a completely different set of issues to overcome with TTC.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that 2010 is the year for us!


----------



## leoaimee

LADY LOTTIE -      sorry youre going through a hard time right now, im sure youll process things as alfie grows up, and im sure we will all have odd times of downs with the whole donor conception thing.

cuttie - wowsers 82 days!!  hope it all sorts out soon!!

m2m - hi nice to meet you.  where in west yorkshire?  i hope it goes smoothyly with the iui and wishing you very succesful 2010

snaglepat - thanks for the solstice cheer!  and congrats on your CP anniversary.  hope ember and rae are feeling better now

all good and festive here ... how are everyone elses preperation for christmases going?
with my mummy in england ... loving the snow!
lulu has a temp either cold or teeth possible both so didnt have a great nights sleep last night bless her cottons.
cant wait for gabs to get here 24th fingers crossed the weather is ok for flights.

love to all ax


----------



## M2M

Aimee - I'm in East Yorkshire, not West, though my dad's side of the family is from Dewsbury in West Yorkshire.  I'm in Hull though originally from North East Lincolnshire. Sorry your little girl isn't very well! Hope she gets better over the next couple of days so she's well for Christmas.


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you aimeegaby  . Hope LO feels better soon.


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Hope all is well with you all, and your all looking after yourselves!?

Just wanted to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas, and apologise that I haven't posted for a while, just work has been stupidly manic and continuous problems since I returned. Should be able to get back to normal in Jan and will be able to read the post and catch up with you all properly.

Speak to you all soon and take care  

 

L
xxx


----------



## leoaimee

happy christmas to everyone xxxx

let it be a great year for everyone TTC in 2010  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## M2M

Merry Christmas everyone!

Hope you all have a fab day tomorrow and I hope that those of us TTC in 2010 will have BFPs in the New Year.


----------



## whisks

Hi everyone

just want to say hope you all had a fab christmas, not been on here for a while as had a new carpet fitted in this room and everything had to be put downstairs, only just put computer back together.

i'm getting really excited now as i start my stimms on wednesday, i just prey it all works for us this time round  

hope you are all well, and just in case i don't get a chance to come on here before, i hope you all have a happy new year.

love whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck for this cycle whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Hi All   

Lynn and Amber - I hope you are enjoying your xmas break and enjoying lots of yummy food!! 

Whisks - very exciting that you are starting tx!! Good luck.   

I hope everyone has been having a fun and festive time.

Belbs xxx


----------



## whisks

Belbs - congratulations on getting a bfp   

love whisks xx


----------



## jo36

Just want to wish everyone a very Happy New Year, and lots of   whether you're TTC, pregnant or waiting to get started. May 2010 be an eventful and exciting one for us all with lots of BFP's and the sound of lots of baby gurgles!!  

Have fun ladies...

Jo x


----------



## M2M

Happy New Year all of you! Let's make 2010 a good one.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just wanted to pop on and say Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## welshginge

Hi everyone!! Congrats to the BFP'ers & welcome to the newbies. Was so pleased to read Belbs BFP!!

We're back & about to start DIUI number 3 - last one before IVF. As IVF is so expensive we'll probably be taking a long break to save for it. Been lurking all over crimbo (found it hard to completely stay away) so been keeping tabs on all of you! 

Hope you all had wonderful christmases & new year. Unfortunately can't come to the meet up but for those who can  (& aren't pregnant) - have a gin & bitter lemon for me! x

Hoping there are a lot of 2010 babies!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

welshginge I really hope that you next IUI works and you don't need IVF but if you do have you approached your GP as some PCT's are funding same sex couples, and if not like many FFers egg sharing is another way, but I know it is not for everyone but you are under 36 so of an age where it is still an option.

Lx


----------



## leoaimee

happy new year everyone!


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## lmb15

*Welshginge* - good luck with the next IUI. Can't believe you're a gin and bitter lemon girl too - that's been my favourite drink for years!! I've converted so many people onto gin through it. Missing it so much at the minute, but looking forward to having one, and some soft goat's cheese, when the baby's born 

Lisa x


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

Hi welshginge! Good to see you back. Happy New Year and good luck with your next treatment. I'll have everything crossed for you. Keep us updated.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Alison0702

[fly]Happy new year everyone [/fly] 

Ladylottie Alfie is sooooooooooooooo cute, that avatar pic is lovely. Hope you had a lovely 1st Christmas together 

Gina Thanks a lot for the Christmas card it is fab how you did that. Your house looks fantastic, and Christopher wants to come and see it sometime 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## welshginge

Hey JJ. I cant egg share as I only have 1 ovary but my PCT are reviewing their policy on IVF to include same sex couples in april. Not sure what the criteria will be but hoping we can take advantage of it!!

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome back.

Lisa - when your little one is born you will deserve a large Gin & Bitter!!


----------



## leoaimee

hi alison!


----------



## Alison0702

Hiya Aimee    How are you and Gabi enjoying being mummies? Hope you're ok, long time no speak x


----------



## whisks

hi everyone and happy new year

got my first scan tomorrow have been on stimms since wednesday, don't think much will be happening in there yet will keep you updated

hope you are all well

whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

good luck whisks!

alison - we are all doing really good thanks!    lulu is lush!  got three teeth, almost crawling .. doing that swaying on all fours, or a bit of backwards action that makes her cry    lovin her solids too.

how are christopher and adam and dp?

ax


----------



## Twinkie

Hi ladies,
Been away an awfully long time, have tried to catch up but so much seems to have happened so I'll just say Happy New Year to All!!!!

I'm now nearly 17 weeks pregnant, time has started flying since I got past 12 weeks and started feeling human again. I have a nice little bump starting to show now and am desperately in need of some jeans that do up!!!

I hope that 2010 is full of BFPs and happy healthy little babys for everyone and I'll try and keep up to date now!!! 
Twinkie xx


----------



## jo36

Yay!! I'm 30 weeks today - feels like a massive milestone knowing I only have 10 weeks to go (and more importantly 6 weeks left at work!!!  ) Looking and feeling like a beached whale - no way was I this big at 30 weeks with Milly, I look like I'm due very soon! God knows what I'll look like in another 10 weeks!   Managed to slip on the ice twice today and now my SPD is just agonising - heat pillow between the legs tonight me thinks.

Whisks and Welshginge - all the best for this cycle girls   

Aimee -   hellooo, how was your first Christmas with little Lucia Bet you all had a ball.

Twinkie - 17 weeks is a great stage - glad the sickness has eased, such a blessing once that happens! I can definitely recommend Gap maternity jeans, have tried many but they are soooo my fav. I live in them. They're quite costly at £30 but well worth every penny. Look great too.

Lisa - how are you and your bump?? Coming along nicely I suspect. Are you enjoying being pregnant?? Even with my SPD, constant heartburn and totally sleepless nights, I do infact still love being pregnant! Its such a special and magical time. I remember last time once I had Milly I really missed my baby bump and the kicking within - does that sound really weird!!?? Probably  

Hope those that met up today had a great time. Couldn't make it as Milly starts back at school tomorrow and the 4 hr round trip wouldn't have made for happy campers in our house. And she's still adapting to the routine of school - it totally knackers her out!! Bless!

Jo xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Sorry you couldn't make it to the meet up today too Jo&co. We had a blast. It was great to see the kids kind of playing together, though Ember was a bit antisocial around the other two some of the time. It was great to put more faces to names and to just chat with others in the same situation. Roll on the next one!

Good luck tomorrow Whisks. Twinkie, I found M&S were the best for me. I found one pair that worked then shopped for more on ebay and got three! That was my maternity wardrobe sorted. 

Aimee, it's great to hear about Lulu nearly crawling. It's all downhill from there! 

As for us, we're officially on a break from TTC again. I finally got my period in mid December making my last cycle 77 days long so I'm clearly not responding fully to the metformin yet. Our appointment eventually came through to go back to the consultant for a reassessment of the medication and it's in the middle of February so we're very much on hold until after that. I imagine it will take me a couple of months to respond to the drugs again once my dosage is upped too. We're not feeling anxious about the wait though. Quite the opposite. We've had such a busy year or two with a baby/toddler, moving house twice, and more recently, everything that has come with moving into an old and previously un-loved house that we'd quite like to be able to sit back and breathe for a bit before the next major upheaval.  So, all is good here.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Alison   . I can't believe Adam is 8 months old already   . We had a lovely 1st christmas thanks - still can't believe he's here   

xxx


----------



## whisks

hi there all

i forgot you were having a meet up, sorry i could not make it, maybe next time, i hope you had a great day.

went to clinic for scan today and all is looking good got 16 follies on the go and the clinic is really pleased, got to go back for another scan wednesday and looks like ec will be monday, just a bit nervous for ec as my new clinic don't do heavy sedation but will be on two tamazepam and local aneasthetic so i may feel some pain, im just hoping the tamazepam knocks me right out.
also i forgot to meantion i am having acupuncture sessions this time round and will also be having acu on embryo transfer day at the clinic, my acupuncturist was recommended by the clinic and she specializes in fertility. has anybody else had acupuncture for fertility?

anyways hope you are all ok

ps does anyone know how kelz is getting on?

whisks xx


----------



## snagglepat

Whisks, we tried acupuncture just for one month. We didn't need to try it any more because that's the month we got pregnant!  So good reports from here. 16 follies is good going. Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## TwoBumps

Whisks - good luck for Monday! I had acupuncture on my most recent IVF & got a BFP, tho sadly miscarried shortly afterwards. It's meant to be very beneficial for egg/ lining development & if nothing else it's certainly relaxing!
Aimee - bless Lulu making herself cry, little sweetie!
Gina - you sound really positive about the next few weeks, good for you! Our bodies can be soooo frustrating at times & I really admire how you've still been able to look forwards when things haven't gone as you'd have liked recently 
Jo -30 weeks!!? How that's flown! Sorry you're suffering with SPD tho, sounds very uncomfortable! Bet you can't wait to meet your LO. Is Milly getting excited now?
Twinkie -hiya again!!!   I can't believe you're 17 weeks already either! Hope you get the jeans sorted!

It sounds like you had a ball at the meet-up, I wish we had a LO to bring along... maybe next year, hey? And we'd be up for a Northern one too  

Lottie x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,


We've been considering having accu for this cycle - does anyone have any info about how much it costs? And how many sessions are recommended etc? Any info would be fab 

Thankies  xxx


----------



## lmb15

*Jo *- i'm doing ok thanks. My pelvic pain has been much better over the last few weeks, so no longer using my crutches to walk and not on all the painkillers either. Such a relief! Got mild SPD, only really problematic at night, but nothing too horrific compared to how bad things were from 12-22weeks with the back of my pelvis coming apart. All that aside, i love being pregnant - even when the baby's keeping me awake all night kicking me. I love lying in bed at night/early morning and just feeling it kick. So no, i don't think you're weird!!!

*Whisks* - 16 follies is great. There'll probably be a few more by egg collection day. Hope this is a good cycle for you 

As for me - got another scan next tuesday (28 weeks) and also a glucose tolerance test the same morning. It's to make sure i've not developed gestational diabetes, and to see how big the baby is, cos it looked big on the last scan. Also now measuring 3 weeks ahead of what i should. I hope it's not a big, fat monster growing in there!!

Good luck for those in the middle of/about to start treatment. And those that are pregnant, hoping the time flies!!

Lisa x


----------



## whisks

hello

wow jo and lisa your pregnancies are really coming along now it seems only yesterday that you got your bfp's

pinktink - i have had 4 acu sessions so far and have got one more before ec, the sessions are £40 each, and the two sessions i am having on transfer day (one b4 and one after) will cost £130, so it does add on quite a few more pennies to treatment but hopefully it will all be worth it. i am just trying everything i can for this time round!! as you live in the south the acu might cost more? worth checking out though as it seems it certainly works well for many women.

take care all

whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and New Year - and I am hoping 2010 is filled with lots of BFPs and birth announcements for all of you having treatment or due this year. 

I have been reading some of the messages recently, but I am not able to do any personals sorry, as it's been such a long time since I last posted it would take me forever. 

We have had a good break from TTC, which started with a lovely holiday to Gran Canaria in November. There have been up and down moments, but I am now keen for us to start treatment again. I was very naughty and did not loose weight in our break from TTC so am now back on WW and trying to loose the weight (and extra I have put on   ) so we have decided to wait until February before we start again. My cycle should start late February so I should have a good couple of months to get in shape. We then plan to change our donor for treatment no.5 and move onto IVF. We had a consultation in December and the Dr recommended the short protocal which I was pleased about, but that I would be put on the highest dose of stimulating medication due to my low AMH, which I am a bit anxious about. I have also informed my manager and booked two and a half weeks annual leave in March when I think we will be on the 2ww - so I can totally relax, as the last few 2ww have really driven me crazy lol.

Oh, we also contacted our PALS in November to enquire about NHS funding. They stated that they would refer us to the Personalised Care Team for our case to be reviewed and taken to a panel to request funding.  We were very excited and optimistic about this, however despite many emails back and forth to the PALS we have still not had any contact from the Personalised Care Team yet  

Anyways that's my update, I look forwards to trying to keep up with you all.

S x

PS Pinktink I had one accupunture session in December, due to the evidence that it appears to work well with fertility treatment, and I read that it is beneficial to start 3 months before fertility treatment, but I didnt like it (which I could of predicted really given my fear of needles lol) so decided it wasnt for me - I would have liked to continue to go given the research I did about its success, but decided it would add more stress and therefore probably outweigh the benefits. One session cost me £35. I would recommend you book one session before a course of treatment to see whether it suits you.


----------



## Belbs

Hi All 

Wow - it has been busy on here over the last few days!

Whisks - excellent news about your 16 follies. Well done! I had accupuncture for our last treatment and I really believe it helped me relax - especially before and after the ET.

Amber & Lynn - I had my accupuncture with a guy called Ian at a clinic right next door to LWC. It is £60 for the first session and £50 each session after. You can then have a session before and after ET for £165. I feel it was definitely worth the money because I felt much calmer. This is the website: http://www.balance-acupuncture.co.uk/ivf.htm

Jo - I hope you are ok after your falls! My sister did the same yesterday and she is 33 weeks pregnant. I'm sure the time will fly by and you'll be on maternity leave before you know it.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Belbs xxx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I would highly recommend Daniel elliot and team if you google londonacupuncture clinic it will come up they have a clinic on harley street and others around London it was £60 for first appt and then £45 after that they also do the pre & post ET 7 days a week .
L


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you for the info about accu everyone  definatly given us a much better idea - now just to find the money for it! x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey All,

Just checking in!! Happy New Year all! Congrats to all those with BFPs!! Well AF finally made an appearance on christmas eve, typical   after almost 90 days!! So defiantely bad timing for a cycle! So we are waiting for the next one to show and will take it from there!

 &   all round

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

WARNING RANT!!!

I'm so angry!!! Basically we have been really badly hit by snow and our car is still stuck and there are no buses to take me the 10 miles to the train station so i can get a train to where i work... I couldnt get in yesterday or today and now there telling me unless i find a way in i wont get paid...  

What do they want me to do walk the   20 or so miles to work!!!

For the last 2 days i have walked the 8 mile round trip to my town centre to try and get a bus that never turns up! What more can i actually do!

Its annoying because i get full sick pay so why wont they pay me for this i know people who live closer than me have not gone in and there taking the pee but why am i being punished for what they do...

I ranted to my boss that if he wants to send out a 4x4 to pick me up and take me to work while putting me up in a hotel overnight i'll be in every frigging day all day!

Sorry just needed to vent!


----------



## Dominique123456

*****-mum - I would call the citizen's advice bureau - I get paid if I can't reasonably make it to work. Are you on a temporary agency work contract? That's so out of order and unfair.


----------



## pem

Lesbomum - i would call the CAb, i agree with dominique, that is NOT fair at all, hope you can sort it out and that the weather improves a little for you guys, i know it is bad in Pompey cus our mate lives there and he rang to tell us how bad it is!

CLP - Definitely bad timing for a cycle....LOL. Hope she shows herself at a decent time next time!!

M&Mtb - hope you get some news from the NHS people soon..how was your holiday We love the Canaries, we are off to a VERY quiet part of Tenerife at the end of Feb and are really looking forward to it!  Good luck with the getting in shape!

alison - Hello, hello, hello, long time, no 'see'. How are the boys and yourself

Aimee - Lulu sounds totally lovely,sounds like you are having a great time as a mummy!

Lisa - hows the bump doing 


jo36 - Wow, 30 weeks already, time passes by so quickly! Hope the SPD is giving you a rest!

Gina - we enjoyed the meet also, Ember is such a lovely little girl. Good news on the 'breathe', we have found our break really beneficial and i am anticipating the ttc rollercoaster with some trepidation..

whisks - Excellent news on the follies. hope its all going well!

Hiyah to belbs, twinkie, pinktink (never had acu...!!)

We are looking forward to our holiday and have the big scary FET to look forward to when we get back, really really worried that the embie won't thaw and i will be really sad, feel like i have an attachment to it even though it is in the freezer in Wolverhampton somewhere...have to get soem PMA about it all and hope for the best...don't think DP wants me to have any more treatment after the FET but i want to have one more go....conversations to have there then...

loads of    to all

pem x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Hey folks,

Sooo baseline worked out well today... I have down regulated  , 15 follicles seen on the scan so ready to start stimming... and i've just done the first injection.. I went to our room, stuck on a foo fighters track and _nearly_ injected myself about 15 times.... 10 minutes later I finally plucked up the courage to stick the bloomin' thing into my stomach! I wasn't expecting any blood though... its only a few drops but I then had the shakes and a few tears . I just have to keep looking forward to folding little baby clothes and I know that the only way to live my dream with my DW is to go through each of these stages.

How long will it be before pains / bloating /etc? Will it be straight away or only after a few days... any help and advice gratefully received.

Nxxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi there, glad your down regging went well. Well done for doing the first jab! 

Where about in herts do you live? We're from welwyn garden city.

Lynn x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Awwww, thanks Lynn 

We're near Letchworth & Baldock so not far from you guys at all!  In fact we travel through Welwyn to get to our hockey training and we play at Hatfield.  Have just been told I'm not to play hockey after 11th of Jan. ... didn't think I'd have to stop so soon... I thought after ET but not before.  Never Mind.  At least I won't be in the freezing cold weather each Tue night and Sat morning!!  LOL

Where are you at with your treatment?

Nxxx


----------



## denni769

Hiya Nicola

Gald today went well, thats all good news, although sorry you're finding the injections hard, they will get better, and I was a bit like that, had to psyche myself up for ages before hand, but again they'll be over before you know it.
With bloating and pain, it really depends, I bloated quite quckily and had to buy new jeans before I even started the injections, but pcos doesn't help because of the number of follices produced.
Mel had some pain and swelling on about day six of the injections, it's hard to describe the pain but we would both say for us it was like having trapped wind (others might not agreee)...but it wasn't too bad.

Hope the injection tom goes a little better for you

Laura x


----------



## TwoBumps

I would be really interested to know how you get on with the CAB advice re snow. I work for the local authority and it has really good sick/ special leave benefits. However, when it comes to snow, staff are expected to use annual leave, lieu time or take unpaid leave! They even sent an email round on Tues to remind us! I know it's to prevent people taking advantage & not even making the effort to get there, but it really disadvantages those who really can't (safely) get there.
Nic - well done on starting the stims! I found that if you release the pinch of skin as soon as you've injected then it shouldn't bleed more than a small drop. I found the tenderness started about 5/6 days into stims (I agree with Denni about it feeling like trapped wind, or a throbbing sensation in your ovaries). For me, the bloatedness was only the last few days before e/c. Now is the exciting bit, you'll get to see your follies growing more and more at each scan!
Lottie x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Thanks for the advice Lottie & Laura  Much appreciated. Will try releasing the skin once the needle's in tonight. I am* determined * not to be so much of a wimp this time lol !

It is really good to know that others have found it hard to do... my mum asked why my Lau didn't do it.... i think it would be quite mean to ask her to do something that will hurt me... i'd feel guilty for hurting her if it was the other way around!

Just spoke to a colleague of mine who went through IVF about 15 years ago.. and she was describing the injections she had ... no pre-filled pen... but proper hospital- stylie- draw -blood- in -and -then -inject ones in her bum  ... bless her! Thank goodness things have evolved in the IVF world because I would have been scuppered lol !

   to everyone today  Here's to appreciating every moment - even the snowy ones,

xx Nic xx


----------



## pem

nic - don't worry about being a wimp, there was NO way i would have done it myself. My DP is a student nurse and LOVED the opportunity to practice her injecting technique!!

I had no bloating really and no real tenderness in my ovaries...just on my bloomin legs where i had the jabs! then again i was quite gently stimulated and only produced a few eggies!

and what is this about pre filled pens...no such thing for us we had snap off vials and needles we had to fill ourselves..proper pain in the bum...going ask about these prefilled pens if iccle frostie doesn't make it!

pem x


----------



## whisks

hi all

pem - i had prefilled pens last time but am now on the snap off vials what a pain in the bum, i got too stressed trying to do them so dp sorts it and i just do the painful bit!! my legs are so battered and bruised i think i am going to move on to my belly for the next couple of days.
only got 2 more days of stims to do then final trigger shot on sunday and egg collection on tuesday, can't believe its finally here  

on another note we are fostering a lovely young kitty at the moment poor thing was crying outside my neighbors friends house all night a few days ago and her husband wouldn't let it in (miserable git!!), so we have taken her in until hopefully her owner claims her or we find her a good home. i have fallen in love with her though so need to work on dp  

em what a b***** your boss is you def need to contact cab, hope you can get it sorted

hope everyone is well

love whisks xx


----------



## leoaimee

thanks mac for the tip off!


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Pem, oh yeah, the pre-filled pens are far easier to handle than a real syringe & needle...that would seriously throw me over the edge!!    The Gonal F is inside the pen, you select the dosage, pull out the end, stab yourself in your tummy and press the end of the pen to inject the dosage.  Simples ( in the style of the meerkat).  I reckon the FET will work when you get back from holiday ..- so you won't need to worry about the pens   

Whisks:  for EC on Tuesday   Hope it all goes really well 

Keeping positive for you all!! 

Nic xx


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for the info ladies about the pre-filled pens, I am definatley be going to ask the clinic if we can order these instead of the old fashioned injections DW gave me before as I really am needle phobic and am actually already starting to have dreams and am worrying about the injections in our next treatment and DW found the whole process of breaking the vial the most stressful part - so the pen would hopefully be really helpful. I am assuming it may cost more otherwise more clinics would recommend?!

*Nic* & *Whisks* - fantastic news about your follies, really hope all goes well with EC for you both 

*Em* - did you contact the CAB? I work for LA and they have the same policy too which I know is hard on people who work further away, luckily (nor not lol) we can walk to work in the snow.

*Pem * - we had a fab holiday thanks, and would love to go back it was the perfect place to relax. I realy hope you have a wonderful holiday and come back fully refreshed for FET!

We have been given an appointment to go to the clinic and sign all our consent forms for IVF, so hopefully be joining you all again soon.

S x


----------



## Pepstar

Hi Everyone, hope you are all managing with the snow.  

I am back after a wee break from things (clinic closed over Christmas) - the first cycle not working hit me quite hard - I think the stress of that, the kitchen being done, work being crazy all just got a wee bit much.  Am feeling positive now though and hope that we can start our next cycle in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## pem

Pepstar - I'm with you on the TTC hell, new kitchen, moving house...too too much isn't it!

We didn't use Gonal F...bet thats why it wasn't in pens, can't remember what it was called though.....hopefully never will have to inject again as we are having a natural FET with absolutely NO drugs!

S - did you down reg using needles or sniffing?? We used injections all the way through...43 days of needles....eeerghhh!  DP broke a few vials ....if it costs more they can rog off, our drugs cost so much money.

Anyway PMA all the way...Frostie will be healthy and in my tummy for my 35th birthday this year!

Better stop posting and go spinning, DP taken Edie out so I can spin in peace!

 to everyone

pem x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mandmtb - if your drugs don't come in pre filled pens (but most do) things like menopur don't though you can get an autoinjector and put the normal syringe in and it 'converts' it to a pen type- I had this on my first cycle
Good Luck
L x


----------



## pem

thanks JJ- thats good to know for future ref........then i could do it myself....possibly....shudder.


----------



## nismat

Puregon comes in pre-filled pens for doing IVF (and also in vials if you're using smaller quantities, e.g. for a stimulated IUI cycle). I think that Puregon is one of the most expensive forms of FSH for some reason  
For any drug that comes in vials, I agree that snapping off the top can be stressful (and dangerous when it doesn't snap off cleanly!). Even when you try and snap it in the direction of the weak spot that is indicated, it doesn't always go right. However, you can get a little implement which scores a line around the neck of the glass vial (rather like those foil cutters for wine bottles), and that makes life a whole lot easier - I've never had a problem with the vials when I've used the "cutter" first.


----------



## lmb15

Hey - When i did IVF last summer, i drew up and injected with a needle and syringe for down regging (buserelin), and used a prefilled syringe for stimming (gonal f). Had to down reg for 5 weeks (did egg share so had to wait for my recipient to down reg), then 2 weeks of stimming. So 7 weeks of injecting altogether. My stomach was full of bruises at times. Tried in my leg but it really hurt (more fat on my tummy!!)
Luckily i'm not squeamish about needles etc. However, Laura used to nearly faint if she saw me do it. God knows how she's gonna cope when it's her go in a couple of years!!!
Good luck everyone, think this is gonna be a fabulous year for those ttc.
Lisa x


----------



## M2M

Hey everyone 

I've loved reading everyone's posts, even if I don't usually have time to post on here myself. It's really interesting hearing about where you all are in your individual journeys and I wish you all the very best of luck, especially those of you TTC in 2010.  

I've been having a shaky few days, worrying about "What if I'm completely infertile?" etc.  I have never tried to conceive before and have absolutely no idea whether my body is capable of making babies. I've never had regular periods, my cycle is all over the place, my BBT is erratic throughout the month and I don't think I ovulate... so I've been panicking about that before I've even started!

We're visiting a clinic we like the sound/look of next week so I'm looking forward to that, but I'm just generally impatient to get started. I want to monitor my cycle for a few more months though, so we probably won't start until at least March, but probably more likely to be May or June. I'm kicking myself now that I didn't start monitoring my cycle earlier.


----------



## lmb15

*M2M* - don't worry, i had the same thoughts before starting treatment, it's perfectly normal. All our friends kept saying "you'll be fine, you're fit and healthy"but i was still thinking "i've never been pregnant, what if my ovaries are crap, what if my womb is rubbish? what if...blah blah blah." But i think you have to assume all will be fine till proven otherwise or you'll go mad!! Having said that, i'm still worrying about my pregnancy - what if i go into labour early, what if the delivery's awful - i doubt it'll ever end!!

Lisa x

ps. are you going to Nurture's open evening next week?


----------



## MandMtb

*Pem* - I've not down regged before as this will be our first IVF cycle (and hopefully last) - my last treatment was medicated IUI so am really worried about how I will get on with IVF, I am grateful that the consultant said I could do the short protocol at least, which means less injections! Its great that you dont have to inject this time around, and loving the PMA for your natural FET!

*JJ1 * - thanks so much for the information about the autoinjector I will definatley be looking these up, in case our medication doesnt come in pre-filled pens (which I dont think it does at MFS). Where did you get yours from?

*Nismat* - thanks for the information about the 'cutter' - do you know the real name or where I could get one from? As I know DW would welcome this, as she hates breaking the vial.

S x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mandmt I got mine from Pharmasure the company that I bought my drugs from.

A tip about the glass amps, where there is a dot put your thumb against it and press back, you can also get plastic ampoule snaps that go over the tops (to prevent cut finegrs and thumbs) or if not put the alcohol swab wrapper over and use that.

here is a website with them both http://www.menopur.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=37

Good luck
l x

/links


----------



## M2M

lmb15 said:


> *M2M* - don't worry, i had the same thoughts before starting treatment, it's perfectly normal. All our friends kept saying "you'll be fine, you're fit and healthy"but i was still thinking "i've never been pregnant, what if my ovaries are crap, what if my womb is rubbish? what if...blah blah blah." But i think you have to assume all will be fine till proven otherwise or you'll go mad!! Having said that, i'm still worrying about my pregnancy - what if i go into labour early, what if the delivery's awful - i doubt it'll ever end!!
> 
> Lisa x
> 
> ps. are you going to Nurture's open evening next week?


Thanks Lisa.  I think it's because of my weird cycle that I'm so worried. 

Yes I'll be at the Nurture open evening and really looking forward to it.

Good luck in your pregnancy hon.


----------



## nismat

MandMtb said:


> *Nismat* - thanks for the information about the 'cutter' - do you know the real name or where I could get one from? As I know DW would welcome this, as she hates breaking the vial.


I've had a look in my drugs stash and the implement I've got is called a Clic Open ampoule cutter. I didn't order it specially, it was included by the supplier on the cycle that I got my drugs from one of the big drugs supply companies (think that it was Healthcare at Home), rather than buying from Fazeley Pharmacy which has been my source on all other cycles (I was sent it for using with the Pregnyl vials).

*M2M * - try not to worry too much about the weirdness of your cycle - by going to a clinic they will be able to run all kinds of tests/scans etc. to determine just what is going on. Of course, having an "abnormal" cycle certainly will add to stress levels in predicting ovulation, but there are various medications that the clinic may be able to prescribe to try and make you more regular, depending on just what the cause is.

In the meantime, there are a couple of things that I'd recommend doing to track your cycle (if you're not doing them already). Using a BBT is all very well, but it can be very difficult to see patterns even with a regular cycle, and your temps are affected by all kinds of things like drinking the night before, having a cold, getting a bad night's sleep etc. etc., as well as not taking your temp at exactly the same time everyday (which is a right old pain). The relative temperature differences are such small fractions of a degree (your thermometer needs to show 2 decimal places, just 1 dec place isn't accurate enough), that little things you do make a big difference to the temp pattern.

I would say, if you are finding temping stressful, then don't do it! I did it for months (well, years really if I'm honest), and although I did learn to read my charts fairly accurately, looking for the "right" temperature changes (and my almost-inevitable temp drops as my period arrived), it majorly added to my TTC stress levels and it was such a relief to finally give it up. Also, doctors almost invariably ignore any BBT charts you may show them, so it's only useful for your own purposes (if it's even helpful then!). Instead, I think that it's much more important to check your cervical mucus, to see when it starts changing from it's normal state of creamy/thick to fertile stretchy egg-white consistency. When this happens, you're entering your fertile phase, and can then start using ovulation testing kits to check when your LH surge starts (indicating ovulation is imminent). I used cheap little pee sticks bought on the internet, so that I could test about 4 times a day as they only cost pence each (rather than digital "smiley face" tests which cost a fortune!). These two things combined could give you a much clearer picture as to whether you are actually ovulating or not - temperature charting will only confirm ovulation once it's happened, not predict it.

You can also check your cervix position if you wish - I never did that but I'm pretty sure that Lottie/Maz use that as a valuable indicator of fertile phase, so they would be best to speak to if you want to try it too.

Oh, and if you do think that you can pinpoint ovulation, if you have a blood test for progesterone levels (via your GP) around 7 days afterwards, the level of progesterone will show whether or not you actually did ovulate.
Hope all that helps x


----------



## Dominique123456

Dom's tips for injecting 

- freeze the area with some frozen peas or anything frozen first
- it always hurts less when u do it yourself
and it does get easier after first couple of times 

Good luck to all those who need it!!! xxxx


----------



## Misspie

LADIES!!!!!!!!!

I hope you all had a good meet over NY, do we have any pics about to share with us that didn't make it?!?!?!?! And certainly lots have gone on since I've been wrapped up in my own world. I hope you all had fab Christmases and New Years! Ours was certainly an enjoyable but yet relaxing one.

Sorry for not many individual comments, but I will start reading again from now onwards.....FAR too much to go back and read.  

Except another congratulations for Lottie xxx Well done hun! 

All is good with us, I think the negative hits us more than we thought at times. It’s difficult to assess situations when you will feel down, but generally we have stayed positive! It seems to be more when we are shopping, we want to buy or do things, or you imagine being pregnant or having your own child etc! But otherwise life goes on and we are pretty positive about the next attempt. Holiday was a great escape, even with being in the biggest playground in the world!!! But we are relaxed and ready to start again....

We are so both ready to be parents and are hoping that 2010 will at least bring us a pregnancy!!!!

I've been so busy with work since we returned from holiday, I haven't had time to think too much about things, which is great. We have started some major decorating around the house another thing to keep us occupied. But aim is to get as much done as possible so our cash can be spent where it's needed! 

IVF!!!! And BABIES!!!!!! (Actually only want 1 after lots of twins on the local boards, it’s made us think more about this, so BABY) 

So for us, just waiting for that pesky witch to arrive and we should be on the 2 ww before we know it! Which should be anytime soon, as today is cd 30.....but who knows with my body! Until then, no holidays can be booked or any fun things, as we want to know what situation we will be in first.

When we did our IVF in Oct, we used the Gonal F pens, which are practically easy peasy. I think the needle only hurt once, and that was just the area on my tummy I put it in, this was the only area that bruised for me and doesn’t give me any worries about doing the stimming again. I think out of the whole process the part I found the hardest was that dreaded 2ww. It drags soooo much and just waiting for that outcome is a killer, emotionally I copied well up until that time, and this is the part I’m not looking forward to again! 
We have the full process to go through as none made it to the freezer. Am really hoping hey up my doze this time in order to produce a few more for both me and receipient! 

And M2M, don’t worry about your weird cycles I’m exactly the same, and always a worry, thinking about “what if what if”, and yet on our first cycle produced 8 eggs on a very low dose of stimms as they didn’t want me to get OHHS. Out of our 4 (ES) we got 3 fertilised, and 1 very good 7cell 3 day transfer. Unfortunately it just wasn’t meant to happen for us this time. But it’s certainly take the edge off of everything with regards to the not knowing and that things are un-regular they obviously do work to some degree! We just have to keep trying until one of those little things stick!!!!

L
xxx


----------



## M2M

*nismat* Thank you so much for the brilliant advice re: tracking. My BBT chart is just crazy-looking, jumping up and down between 35.5 and 36.3 even when I'm measuring at exactly the same time of day with no unusual conditions.  I have been keeping a record of CM too but the only time I "seemed fertile" in my last cycle I was at my mum's and hadn't taken my pee sticks with me.  I must have either really irregular periods or a very long cycle as I'm already on day 33 and no sign of a period yet?! I think that if I ovulated it was on New Year's Day so when would my period be? How long after ovulation do you get your period - isn't it 14 days? Arggg wish I'd started tracking ages ago. 

*Misspie* Thank you so much as well for your reassuring words.  I wish you the VERY best of luck for 2010. I really hope it's your year and that everyone on this thread TTC in 2010 will get their BFPs without too much stress or delay!


----------



## nismat

*Misspie*, you sound more than ready to get back on the TTC bandwagon!!  Really hope that this is the one for you   

*M2M * - so is your BBT jumping between 35.3 and 36.3 from one day to the next? If so, then I'd def agree that it is majorly erratic!  Looking back at my charts, I only varied by about 0.8C over the course of the whole month, and most of the time my changes were a maximum of 0.3C (and often less than that). Stick with checking your CM - it really is a great indicator (and involves no cost/stress!). If you ovulated on New Year's Day, and if you have a 14 day luteal phase (i.e. post ovulation phase), then you would be due around the 15th (this Friday). A 14 day luteal phase is average, but it's possible to be shorter or longer (mine is usually 12 days). For most women, they have a fairly fixed length luteal phase (i.e. it won't vary much from one month to another, even if you have irregular cycles I think); it's the ovulatory phase that can change between cycles. If you get your period on Friday, you'll have had a 35-day cycle - not all that long by any means.


----------



## M2M

Thank you so much *nismat* for all the help and advice.

Here is my BBT chart for this cycle so far (though I missed temperatures for days 1-5) - is there any sort of pattern to be seen here or is my body just completely weird? 










I can't get my head around it. I think I ovulated (or at least showed signs of it) on January 1st (aka Day 22) but the BBT chart doesn't really indicate anything like that.


----------



## lesbo_mum

M2M i'd say looking at you ovulated around day 21 and the random down temp on day 23 is a red herring (ie restless night etc)


----------



## MandMtb

JJ1 & nismat, thanks for the further info and links. 

Misspie, really pleased to hear you will be starting treatment again soon, I hope it goes well for you and the 2ww ends with a lovely BFP. 

M2M, impressive chart, I cant give advice though sorry as I have never charted my BBT as I know I would have found it too stressful, I have stuck with pee sticks to identify LH surge and clinic blood tests. I am sure some the ladies will be able to give you advise though. Wishing you luck for your visit o the clinic and the start of your TTC journey. 

S x


----------



## nismat

Oh, I can see a definite pattern in your chart, but that is after months/years of trying to analyse them (my own and others!)   
Your chart really isn't all that erratic, it's perfectly normal to have lots of zig-zagging up and down - plenty of my charts looked very similar to yours, including with a double dip around ovulation. Where it may seem rather difficult to interpret is because there isn't a clear difference between the first and second half of the cycle (although I do think that there's a clear temp shift on day 23-24, indicating ovulation). On a "classic" chart, you have mostly lower temperatures prior to ovulation, then an obvious temp rise the day after ovulation, followed by sustained higher temperatures until they plummet downwards just before your period arrives. 
I would say that you definite ovulated on cd23 (Jan 2nd). In fact, I entered your temp data into one of my old blank online charts, and that also gave ovulation on that day, with a coverline temp of 35.95C. You get the temperature rise the day _after _ you've ovulated, which is why temping can only confirm ovulation, not predict it.

I've tried to add in copies of a couple of my charts, but can't work out how to do it at the moment


----------



## southern_angel

I agree with Nismat, it looks like you ovulated on CD23 to me. The odd temp out isn't a worry - they are generally above your coverline after then. It does take a while to get used to charting - I've been doing it on and off for a couple of years now and it took months to be able to read them confidently. 

I don't know what software you are using to track, but I have a free/basic account at fertiltyfriends.com and I find the software there really helpful - it draws your coverline on for you and pinpoints ovulation. It also lets you mark temps that might have been 'out' - so if you have a disrupted night or a drink or whatever then you can tell it, and those temps are circled on your chart so you can see them easily (and ignore them if appropriate). 

Are you charting CM as well?
Angel


----------



## M2M

Thank you *so much* ladies... you don't know what a weight you've taken off my mind by telling me that! All I was seeing was zigzags but now you've described what you can see, I can see it too.

I am checking CM too and the only day I had "fertile" CM was New Year's Day (afternoon) and "very fertile" in the evening. So that was afternoon/evening on Day 22.

Does ovulation occur AFTER the signs of "fertile" CM or during? When is the best time to test - and when is the best time, further down the line, to inseminate (IUI)? Because I didn't notice the fertile CM until afternoon Day 22 and by then it would've been too late to get down to the clinic for insemination... by Day 23 I was back to "infertile" CM.

Goodness me I'm so sorry for all the questions! 

I am using http://www.femilia.com/ to track my cycle at the moment. I will look at the FertilityFriends.com one and see if it's easier to use - thanks. 
*Edited to ask...* Do you have a direct link? I went to that site and it asked me for a password. 

/links


----------



## nismat

Generally, you should have fertile mucus before and during ovulation - it wouldn't dry up prior to ovulation. It becomes egg-white texture and stringy to allow sperm to easily pass through the mucus and on through the cervix, to speed them on their way. At all other times of the month, the sperm probably wouldn't even make it through the cervix because of the unfavourable consistency of the mucus then (obviously not actually relevant if you're doing clinic IUIs!).
If your fertile mucus seems quite short-lived, try drinking green tea - it can really encourage mucus production! Oh, and make sure that you are actually getting mucus directly from the cervix when you are checking; reach right up your vag until you can gently pinch the cervix between 2 fingers to get the mucus.

Don't feel daft for asking questions! We all start from a standpoint of very little knowledge  

I use/used FertilityFriend.com too (N.B. "friend" singular, not friends plural for the .com site). You probably have to register in some way (I've got a lifetime membership which I bought for about $15 when they first started charging, back in 2005). But as angelmine says, they have a free basic charting service too.


/links


----------



## M2M

nismat said:


> Generally, you should have fertile mucus before and during ovulation - it wouldn't dry up prior to ovulation. It becomes egg-white texture and stringy to allow sperm to easily pass through the mucus and on through the cervix, to speed them on their way. At all other times of the month, the sperm probably wouldn't even make it through the cervix because of the unfavourable consistency of the mucus then (obviously not actually relevant if you're doing clinic IUIs!).
> If your fertile mucus seems quite short-lived, try drinking green tea - it can really encourage mucus production! Oh, and make sure that you are actually getting mucus directly from the cervix when you are checking; reach right up your vag until you can gently pinch the cervix between 2 fingers to get the mucus.
> 
> Don't feel daft for asking questions! We all start from a standpoint of very little knowledge
> 
> I use/used FertilityFriend.com too (N.B. "friend" singular, not friends plural for the .com site). You probably have to register in some way (I've got a lifetime membership which I bought for about $15 when they first started charging, back in 2005). But as angelmine says, they have a free basic charting service too.


Thank you so much *nismat*! 

I have been checking CM externally, which has worked quite well for me so far. I've never had much luck with checking it internally and I noticed that the FAQ on the FertilityFriend.com website explains how to do it by each method. That site is amazing - thank you so much angelmine and nismat for the recommendation - it's a brilliant site. I found this particular topic extremely useful:
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_fertility_signs.html#19

I signed up for a free account on FertilityFriend.com and was amazed at the detail of the charts and how much information you can record. It took about 2 hours of browsing the site and inputting my past cycle data to convince me to sign up for a "VIP" account and I don't think I'll regret it - the charts and predictors are just fantastic. I can see it being a worthy investment. 

I have some green tea in my desk drawer at work but it's been there a while.  I'm not particularly keen on the taste of it - any recommendations? I'm not a big fan of bland tastes - can you get fruity ones which have the same effect?

I was really happy when I put in my current cycle details on FertilityFriend.com and it told me I ovulated on 2nd January.  I wish I'd taken a pee stick to my mum's with me but I didn't think! What's interesting (and I didn't notice the pattern at the time) is that I had spotting on 3rd and 4th January, which I'm guessing could be post-ovulation spotting?! The things you learn, eh?

The prospect that I may actually ovulate and my body may not be as messed up as I thought makes me very happy indeed. 

/links


----------



## southern_angel

Hi M2M, 

Glad you've signed up to FertilityFriend (thanks for correcting my typo Nismat!), I hope you find it as helpful as I do. This cycle I was also unable to test for LH due to being away and forgetting to take pee sticks, by the time I came back I had probably ovulated already and missed my surge (I started testing but got a faint and then negative results). If I hadn't been charting BBT I would have got into panic mode and fretted about it, but my chart said that I ovulated and so I could relax (well, relax and be disappointed that I couldn't try this month as I ovulated too early and my donor was away). 

I think you can sign up for an online charting course with them too - they email a 'class' every day for a fortnight to teach you the basics. I found that really helpful too.


----------



## M2M

angelmine said:


> Hi M2M,
> 
> Glad you've signed up to FertilityFriend (thanks for correcting my typo Nismat!), I hope you find it as helpful as I do. This cycle I was also unable to test for LH due to being away and forgetting to take pee sticks, by the time I came back I had probably ovulated already and missed my surge (I started testing but got a faint and then negative results). If I hadn't been charting BBT I would have got into panic mode and fretted about it, but my chart said that I ovulated and so I could relax (well, relax and be disappointed that I couldn't try this month as I ovulated too early and my donor was away).
> 
> I think you can sign up for an online charting course with them too - they email a 'class' every day for a fortnight to teach you the basics. I found that really helpful too.


It's a great site so thank you again. I really like the way the charts look. Femilia.com is good too for basic charting, but it relies on you being able to interpret it yourself, rather than giving you an indicator of when you are likely to have ovulated.

I'm also getting the lessons emailed to me - got Day One an hour or two ago.


----------



## TwoBumps

M2M - I agree with nismat, angel (& fertilityfriend.com!) that CD23 looks like the day you ovulated. I also used to use the same site when I was tracking my temps and it was very useful for giving a good overview of your cycle. If I remember rightly it also used to send a daily email when I first joined, to introduce you to all the ttc terminology, details of your cycle etc. As I've mentioned before, I found it quite stressful due to my partner's shifts regularly disturbing my sleep and gave up temping after about a year as it was causing me more worry than it was worth, but I know that for some people it can be very reassuring.
I finally found that the best way for me was by checking cervix position & cm, with a pee stick as confirmation. I fine-tuned it fairly well as in the end I only ever used 1 (occasionally max 2) pee sticks as I'd pinpointed my surge myself. I wont bore you with the finer details but happy to 'share' if anyone wants to pm me.
Misspie - thank you for your kind words, we still can't believe it!! Welcome back to the ttc, good luck for your up-coming cycle hun x

Going back a few posts, I have 2 or 3 of the vial cutter things from my previous IVF's down-reg drugs. If anyone would like one please pm me! I used Puregon for my stims which was a doddle compared to having to draw-up etc... hideously expensive though! I think it was about £700 per ampule (that goes in the pen) and one ampule only provided 3 doses!! I was on it for 10 days each cycle, which meant I needed 4 ampules, one of which had to be thrown away each cycle, still containing 2 doses! I think that was more painful than the injections..!

Lottie x


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry, just repeated what you've both just said about the email 'classes'! They're really helpful though, taught me an awful lot about fertility & ttc.
x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone  

Just like to say Happy New Year to all.

We havent been on for ages so much to catch up on!

We are doing fine nearly half way through our pregnancy all fine and healthy.

Think this year is going to be a good year for lots of BFP'S on here, Fingers crossed.

Steph x


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

i really really hope you are right steph about the bfp's this year!!

i had my egg collection yesterday and they got 12 eggs so was over the moon until this morning when the clinic phoned me, only 4 were mature enough to perform icsi and just 2 fertilized. i know i do still have 2 but hoped there would be more so could pick the best ones and have some frozen. never mind i guess. anyway i will have my transfer tomorrow and i just   my little ones stay with us and divide nicely. wish me luck.

i hope everyone else is doing well

love whisks xx


----------



## M2M

*LottieMaz* - Thank you so much for the support and advice re: tracking cycles! I am absolutely loving FertilityFriend.com so thank you all for the recommendation. It's just fab.  I'm a bit of a charts and graphs geek so it's just my sort of thing, especially now I know how a BBT chart is actually meant to look! I was expecting graceful curves and a very obvious peak, but now I realise they're meant to be zigzaggy.  I might PM you at some point during next cycle to ask you about the cervical positioning thing. 

Congratulations once again Lottie and Max on your BFP and good luck for your second testing date! 

*Steph29* - Hello and Happy New Year to you too! Congratulations on your pregnancy and I'm so glad to hear everything is going well. 

*whisks* - GOOD LUCK for the transfer tomorrow. Are you having both transferred or just one of them? I will keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Here's to a year full of BFPs!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Whisks- good luck for ET  - are you having SET or both


----------



## nismat

*Whisks*, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your 2 embryos. It must be so disappointing to suddenly go from knowing you've got 12 eggs to having just the 2 possible embryos to transfer. Everything very crossed for you that both are suitable to transfer today, and that you can still feel positive about your chances during the 2ww    I'm sure you know how many success stories there are from those of us who only had 1 or 2 embryos for transfer as well


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

whisks: good luck with the ET    hope the both divide over and over and over and over 

Lots of +ve vibes to everyone else ...  I'm going to try to stay off FF today as I'm hardly getting any work done at the moment and fingers crossed I'm going to need some time off for ET soon(ish)  

Big hugs to y'all  

Nic xx


----------



## whisks

hello

thanks all for your good luck wishes, yes i was really dissapointed at only having 2 to choose from and very anxious last night hoping they would make til this morning and ..... yey they did both have divided and i have a 2 cell and a four cell and they are good quality so feel alot better about it today, and now they are all snuggled up in my uterus, just      they stay with us!

lottie forgot to say congratulations on getting a bfp   

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

Lottie - congrats again!    

HopefulNic - I hope all is going well with your tx so far.    

Whisks - sending snuggly vibes to your little embies.    

We had our first scan today, which is 6weeks + 6days, and saw and heard one healthy little heartbeat. It was such a nice feeling. We are so relieved that everything is ok so far.    that it stays that way.

Best wishes to everyone.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi everyone, I've just done my first post on the Newbie thread so I thought I'd come and post my second on here.

I'm looking forward to reading your posts and picking your brains about all things TTC!

I'd like to start off my first day of posting on a high note... I've been waiting all day to hear about a job I interviewed for on Wednesday, I hadn't heard anything by 5.30 so I thought they wouldn't call but at 6.30 I got the call offering me the job!   I'm very excited as it'll be my first full time job... I've only worked part time while at college and uni and hadn't found anything to do full time since leaving uni last June so I'm really really happy. The position is initially for 9 months to cover maternity leave with the opportunity to move within the company at the end of the contract. Only thing is I'll be working with the lady who is going on maternity leave for nearly two months so she can train me before she leaves... so hope it doesn't make me feel jealous lol. It should be fine though, I'm working with a lady who's six months pregnant at my part time job at the moment.


----------



## leoaimee

belbs - my first scan was the best and most emotional for me!!  such a wonderful feeling!!

hi ELS - welcome to FF and CONGRTULATIONS on the job.  great news!  what did you study at uni?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Belbs- Awwww congrats on the first scan... cant believe your 6 weeks already  

Em- Whats the new job doing Congrats bet your well chuffed!


----------



## Magic3s

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question: does anyone know how long can frozen sperm live? We are having donor IUI next week and my mind is completely blank about it and can’t seemed to find this info anywhere…

Good luck for all of you TTC!!

Bimbo


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thank you, I'm really excited.

Aimee- I studied Criminology with applied Psychology at the University of Brighton

Em- I'm going to be a Logistics Coordinator for a mailing house (I only have a very vague idea of what this involves, they certainly haven't picked me for my knowledge in the industry. I'd applied to the company a couple of months ago for a different position and I got a call on Tuesday completely out of the blue asking me if I'd like to come in to interview for this role Wednesday afternoon, during the interview they explained a bit about it... I'll have to explain better once I've been there a few days).


----------



## M2M

*belbs* Awwww that's sooo lovely... congratulations on the scan. It must've been lovely to see the wee heartbeat and know your little one is snuggled up safe! I can't wait for that moment. 

*ELS1987* A big welcome to you and congraulations on the job! That's fab news!!! Wow, well done! This thread is great, as are all the others on this board - everyone is absolutely lovely. 

*Bimbo* Frozen sperm in a clinic can live indefinitely (we were told at least 10 years but it should be okay for however long we want to store it, e.g. for siblings) though I don't know if the quality can diminish as time goes on. Or do you mean once they've been inseminated? I think it's less than fresh sperm (which is about 5 days)... because the sperm have been washed it's more like 2-3 days I think, so you have to be more careful with the timings than you do with fresh sperm.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

M2M- Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## lesbo_mum

Bimbo- If i remember correctly once you've had your IUI frozen sperm lives for around 24-48hrs.... I know fresh sperm can live up to 7 days once inside you which is why with DIUI they insem you so close to ovulation


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Hello everyone .... long time no post.... well ... not that long but feels like a long time,

Lottie - big congrats on a mahoosive BFP!

Whisks - sending you lots of sticky vibes to your little embies ... nestle in and divide plenty little ones!!

Belbs :  how very cool to have your first scan ... Congrats for getting there and lets hope you have a smooth pregnancy from hereon in    

All is going well at our end.  Had a scan yesterday morning and there are 2 follies at 17/18,  5 at 14 and a few at 10 so a nice well rounded range.  I have been having acupuncture which I have loved for relaxing me and making me feel positive.  I'm an emotional wreck and can go from happy giggly crazy ... to depressed and pessimistic in the blink of an eye.  I feel really sorry for Laura putting up with me.  i actually am craving feeling normal... it seems like a lifetime ago!  But it will all be worth it in the end.  Should be having EC on Wednesday so pleeeeeease keep your fingers crossed for us!  I don't know whether to be scared, excited or apprehensive.  Its all very real.  I tell you what though. .. am looking forward to my drug free day on Tuesday!! hahahaaaaaa   

Love to you all and hope you're all having super trouper weekends,

Nic & Lau 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Welcome ELS1987 and congratulations on your new job!!
Belbs - how awsome to see your LO on your 1st scan!!  It must be such a relief to actually see their little heartbeat thumping away! I can't wait for ours, although we might have to wait for our NHS 12 week scan! Unless I can persuade our local EPU to let us have one sooner....??!
Nic - you seem to be getting along nicely with your stims! The best of luck for Weds & beyond..!
Whisks - well done on your 2 great embies, hope they're snuggling in cosily by now  

Lottie x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Lottie


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

Welcome Els - Congrats on your new job and good luck for your TTC journey.  

Nic & Lau - great news about your follies. Excellent sizes and they will have grown even more over the weekend. Good luck for EC day and enjoy your drug free day! I can't wait to stop injecting - 34 more days to go... Are you have accupuncture before & after ET? It really helped me when I had it last time round. 

Lottie - I would definitely try and get a scan sooner if your EPU will allow it. They should do because you have miscarried before. My sister had one at 7 weeks after her miscarraiges and happily she is 34 weeks pregnant now. 
It is totally amazing to see and hear the heartbeat but we also feel much calmer knowing that everything is fine. We can't help but worry after how long it has taken to get to this point. My sister thinks we are mad because I want to go back to LWC at 9weeks just to keep an eye on things but we're definitely going to.  

Kelz - Take care of yourself. I hope everything goes well on the 25th. Not long until you meet your little ones!

I have got a bit over excited and have bought myself some knitting needles and wool! I've been trying to teach myself stitches from a website and am getting very frustrated. If only I was more interested when my nanna tried to teach me 25 years ago! However, my mum is going to give me some lessons when I go and visit my family during the week so fingers crossed I'll be able to make my sisters (who are both pregnant too) some little baby things and then some for our little bean.  

Best wishes to everyone.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Magic3s

Hi everyone,

Lesbo_mum - Thank you for the reply about frozen sperm.

M2M- yes I meant who long they live once they are inside me.  I am just worrying myself in advance…
Is it possible that we have met a couple of years ago in London on NFS meeting? 

ELS1987 – welcome to FF. I just noticed that you live very close to us. Which clinic are you planning to use?

Is anyone here doing IUI abroad or is it just us?  

Bimbo


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Belbs- thank you for the warm welcome. 
Bimbo- where do you live? I haven't looked into clinics in great detail yet. I've got quite a bit of weight to lose before I can seriously start TTC, but I see the loosing weight etc as the beginning of the journey.


----------



## Magic3s

Hi ELS1987,

We live just outside of Bognor. We couldn't find a clinic nearby so we had treatment in London.Now we are having IUI in Denmark.
Are you doing TTC on your own or with your partner?

Congratulations on your new job! 

Bimbo


----------



## lesbo_mum

Bimbo- I work in Chichester and live near Pompey... I know ELS1987 as she dates my best mate... Woo hoo i found some more southerners on FF!!!


----------



## welshginge

Hi everyone - didn't want to read and run but a lot has happened since thursday. I've been to London for my 30th birthday & had an amazing time - my DW really is the best!

Hello & welcome to the newbies & I still can't believe Lottie & Maz'z amazing news - well done! 

Good luck to everyone regardless of what stage you are at!xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

lesbo_mum said:


> I know ELS1987 as she dates my best mate...


LOL... She means I'm getting married to her best mate this year!

Bimbo- DP and I will be TTC (she has no desire to carry). We'll be waiting until we're CP'd, its very important to us that DP will be second parent on the birth certificate and we haven't decided on which route we will take yet. Have you always lived in Bognor?


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh yeah i keep forgetting that lol  

I cant see Deb's wanting to carry lol i think she thinks of it like Lou does.... Although saying that Lou has already agreed if i cant carry she will step up to the plate as long as im ok with it


----------



## M2M

lesbo_mum said:


> oh yeah i keep forgetting that lol
> 
> I cant see Deb's wanting to carry lol i think she thinks of it like Lou does.... Although saying that Lou has already agreed if i cant carry she will step up to the plate as long as im ok with it


Exactly like my DP!  She has absolutely no desire to carry but has said that she will do it if I can't conceive. The thought of not being able to conceive upsets me as I'm the one who really wants to experience pregnancy, but what will be will be. 

Welcome to the new people! I'm not very good at keeping up with posting replies but I do read when I can!

OMG huge congrats to Lottie and Maz - can't believe you're both expecting!


----------



## Magic3s

Hi,

My DP doesn’t want to carry either but I know if I couldn’t have a baby for whatever reason she would do it for us. But that would be a HUGE sacrifice and I would not ask it from her unless it would be the last possible option.

ELM congratulations on your engagement! We CP’d in Chichester 3,5 years ago and it was a lovely ceremony, are you getting married there too? Have you got a date yet?

We are off to Denmark tomorrow and I am so excited. We both want it so much to work. Please, please pray for us!  

DP is convinced that it will work and she will have a son. She kept talking to my follicles last night and said she knows that in my right ovary is our son because it keeps hurting and our little girl is on the left side because she is already behaving nicely. 

She would love to have twins and I would love to give twins to her!   

xx  Bimbo


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

lesbo_mum said:


> I cant see Deb's wanting to carry lol i think she thinks of it like Lou does....


LOL... like that scene from Alien! She's also concerned about passing on her genes eg. the juvenile arthritis.

Bimbo- Did you use Chi registry office? We found a venue that's really gorgeous near Worthing but there's a big staircase and we have issues with some people getting up and down (DP's dad broke his leg very badly 18 months ago), so we're looking at other options at the moment. We are looking at Autumn, and really like the last week in November as that the anniversary of when we met, but we might have to be more flexible to get somewhere we like with good access.

I'm wishing you very very good luck for Denmark, is your appointment tomorrow or are you traveling tomorrow?


----------



## whisks

hi

thanks nic for the sticky vibes  

bimbo good luck in denmark, hope it all goes well  


my dp also has no desire to carry but i really really do so its works out well unless that is that it doesn't work for me then we will be looking into adoption, but thats in the distant future. we don't have any problems with the idea of adopting just that i really want to be pregnant. even if i do become preg and have baby, in the future i think we may adopt, but taking one thing at a time.

hope you are all doing ok

love whisks xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Good luck whisks  

Well I'm going in for my first day at the new job tomorrow, I have to work a weeks notice at my part time job (mon, wed, fri) so I'm just going into the new one tues and thurs this week then I'm starting properly next monday! I'm really excited but I also really don't know what to expect. I'm just hoping that everyone is really friendly and that they like me lol. Its like starting at a new school halfway through the term


----------



## denni769

Bimbo

Hope all goes well for you today

Laura and Mel x x


----------



## M2M

Thank you for the lovely birthday thread ladies. 



Bimbo said:


> M2M- yes I meant who long they live once they are inside me.  I am just worrying myself in advance&#8230; Is it possible that we have met a couple of years ago in London on NFS meeting?


Oh goodness, it's quite possible! Depends who you are... if you recognise us from the photo then chances are we did!  How funny. Yes, we went to a few NFS meet ups. Care to jog my memory? You can send me a PM if you don't want to post it on here? Good luck in Denmark - wow! 

Good luck Nic and whisks as well - will keep my fingers crossed for you both! 

I've been fretting a bit lately as I've been charting my cycle and there's absolutely *no* sign of my period. I'm on Day 41 of my cycle and all signs point to ovulation on January 2nd, but it's now 17 days later and nothing. What doesn't help is that every single thing I've looked at online has asked me "Could you be pregnant?" Errrr... no.  This is my first cycle of "proper" charting so I'm going into it blind, really. I have no real idea of how long my cycles usually are. I wish I'd started charting years ago.

So my current worry is that I don't think I ovulate... ever! Because everything I've read says that women with 40+ day cycles usually don't ovulate... *sigh*  We're seeing our GP tomorrow to mention to him that we'd like to try to conceive. This will be our first step. Does anyone know what questions I should be asking him?


----------



## Misspie

Hi M2M, 

Try not to worry yourself silly over whether you have ovulated or not. My cycles are so erratic that I done exactly the same thing as you a year ago. Charting my cycle, BMT, and small sign of CM....you name it I started it. But I was struggling to show any regular pattern.
I then started to panic that I wasn't ovulating, luckily our GP was kind enough to start tracking a couple of my cycles through blood tests, and even though I did ovulate it was very very late within my cycle. Anything upto the last 5 days before my AF. Which might have been a 30-60 day cycle. I think I had the longest cyle day on here at one point, and it was used as a bench mark.... LOL  
The GP then took various blood tests showing that my hormone levels were suggesting I had slight PCOS, which they proved was the case when I went to the clinic for my first follicle scan on registering. I had 14 follies on one side and 11 on the other, within the first window of my cycle. Way too many, and that was without any drugs!!!! LOL

We've currently had one cycle of IVF last year, and even though it was a BFN everything went relatively to plan (could do with my drugs on a slightly higher dosage now they are aware how I react to them, and I didn't OHSS with my PCOS) but otherwise they are happy and so am I to get back on the journey again.
Since the 1st IVF cycle I've had 2 Af's and am now awaiting my 3rd one to start again, but the pesky little thing isn't started. I'm now veyr much a believer of the more I want it, the longer it takes t oarrive, and I'm now currently on day 38, and was hoping I would have been half way through d/r by now.

Anyway what I'm trying to say is try not to let it bother you too much, even though I know how worrying it seems, and try to relax and before you know it SURPRISE your cycle would have started again (Easier said than done, I know)

L
xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone 

Hope you are ok and not too cold with this FREEZING weather! 

My period arrived yesterday so we started our second egg share cycle today. Took my first pill this afternoon and start down regging in 17 days! Here's hoping for a much smoother ride this time   xxx


----------



## BobnBetty

Good luck Amber and Lynn, followed your story last time and keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle. xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Goodluck Amber and Lynn... this cycle will be your cycle i'm sure


----------



## Pinktink

Cheers girlies, here's hoping!   xxx


----------



## M2M

GOOD LUCK Amber and Lynn!


----------



## whisks

wishing you lots of luck this time round amber and lynn  

whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

Amber and Lynn, wishing you lots and lots of   for this cycle.

Will be following your dairy! 

Love S x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Good luck Amber and Lynn!


----------



## welshginge

Give me an A..... give me an M....... You know what I mean - the best of luck to Amber & Lynn. xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Yay, Amber & Lynn!! All the best!   

CLP


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you everyone      god I hope this works xxx


----------



## Belbs

Hello All  

I have just got back from a lovely, relaxing time visiting my family and friends up North. My DP has been in the US for over a week on business and arrives home tomorrow so very excited to see her and have her back to do my Gestone injections! 

Amber & Lynn - sending you lots of     thoughts and hope things go more smoothly this time round. 

Kelz - I'll be thinking of you and your DP lots tomorrow. Good luck.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Belbs xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Have you all seen this...?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193272.msg3540149#msg3540149
Good luck Kelz & DP!!! x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Good luck Kelz & DP!!!


----------



## welshginge

I've been wondering how Kelz & Dp were getting on! All the best for today - I really hope it goes smoothly & you'll be at home with your gorgeous babies before you know it!! xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Just wanted to say good luck Kelz & DP

CLP


----------



## leoaimee

good luck kelz & dp


----------



## southern_angel

How exciting  

Wishing the very best of luck to Kelz and DP, hope all goes smoothly and that you are home with your babies soon... 

Angel


----------



## M2M

WOW good luck Kelz and DP! Hoping the C-section went well and that you are mummies now!


----------



## pem

Hope the C-Section went well today and you are two proud mummies with three lovely babies!!


----------



## whisks

Kelz and DP hope all went well this morning, thinking of you all  

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie

Good Luck Kelz.....

Hope those LO's are all doing well! 

xxx


----------



## nismat

Kelz & DP, hope that all has gone well with your C-section today, and that your 3 babies have arrived safely


----------



## ButterflyHen

Hi All, 

I've been on the iui thread for a while but thought I'd get back on the LGBT with an update and any advice is greatly appreciated.

Essentially started stim D-IUI - on CD6 felt a bit unwell but thought it was due to meds. CD8 ended up in hosp with urinary tract infection. CD9 had USS - 3 follicles - 17mm, 12.5mm and 13mm. Insemination planned for CD11 but Dr consulted and advised Cycle to be abandoned due to infection. Later that day feeling better and phoned clinic - nurse advised reduce dose of gonal F to delay insemination whilst recovery. CD11 - USS - 8+ follicles - cycle abandoned due to overstimm.

Was told to wait until AF after next for treatment but nurse said USS on CD3 to review follicles.

Wow what a week. But feeling better physically and emotionally. Eager to press on with next cycle. Any advice?


----------



## HotChickies

Went for our first scan today at the clinic. The doctor found no baby, and after a pregnancy test confirmed that DP is no longer pregnant.

Both of us are feeling sad   We will try again, but are going to have a rest first. It's very stressful  

Best of luck to all pregnant ladies, and hope things go well for all of you who are trying.

xx


----------



## southern_angel

So sorry HotChickies, that's really sad :-(


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HC -  I am so sorry that you have lost your LO thinking of you
L x


----------



## Pinktink

Hotchickies      i'm so sorry honey that must have been really hard. Take care of each other     xxx


----------



## HotChickies

Thank you all for your messages. I should say that DP had been bleeding for lightly, on and off, for about 2 weeks. I was still feeling hopefull and positive, so was very sad when we were told that there was no baby there.

Lots of   back to you all.

xx


----------



## Belbs

HotChickies -      I am so sorry to hear about your sad news. Thinking of you both.      

Belbs xxx


----------



## HotChickies

Thank you for your message Belbs  xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I'm really sorry to hear your news HotChickies   Thinking of you


----------



## lmb15

HotChickies - Really sorry to hear your news. You and DP look after each other. Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

So sorry HotChickies.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hotchickies- so sorry about your MC   take care of each other  

Butterflyhen- sounds like you've been through the mill recently... good luck for next cycle.  

Has anyone heard anything from Kelz I'm so eager to find out how it all went


----------



## nismat

HotChickies - so very sorry to read the sad news of the loss of your baby. Thinking of you both


----------



## nismat

ButterflyHen - sounds like you had a pretty unfortunate experience first time around with the complications of the UTI. However, it sounds like you had a good response the stimms (prior to trying to delay the IUI while you got better); I think that it's just a case of hoping for better luck next time, and making sure that you do all you can to recover from this UTI/stay in best possible health, ready for the next attempt.


----------



## Damelottie

Ohh Hotchickies - I'm so sorry to ready about the miscarriage


----------



## pem

Hotchickies, I am so sorrry for your loss ...many   . Take care of eachother.

pem x


----------



## Magic3s

Hotchickies- We are so sorry that you have to go through such a terrible experience. Hope you will feel better soon and will be able to continue your journey!  

ELS- Sorry that I didn’t get back to you sooner but was away. We got married at Chi and it was lovely, they only have 2 or 3 steps at the entrance and the ceremony room is on the ground floor. It has beautiful big Victorian windows and was decorated very nicely when we were there.
Hope your first days at work were good! 

We had the insemination on Friday( had two perfect little follicles just as we wished for) and everything worked out just perfect. I am on my 2 ww now but don’t feel anything still we are very positive and we both feel that it has worked- implantation is still ahead of us and I hope I will be lucky enough to have a bit of bleeding on Thursday/Friday so that we will now that our baby/babies implanted!  

I PMd Kelz and I hope we will know soon what happened to them. Hope it went well yesterday!

Bimbo


----------



## HotChickies

Thank you all for your supportive messages, we really appreciate it  

Take care everyone.

xx


----------



## lmb15

Anyone heard how Kelz and the triplets are? x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

My question exactly!! I want weighs and pics and news! I can't wait to hear about the scrummy chiplets!

CLP


----------



## TwoBumps

I'm so sorry for your loss Hotchickies


----------



## Battenberry

Hotchickies I'm really sorry for your loss  

Love B x x


----------



## whisks

hi ladies
thought you should check out this post (i think i have done this right if not go to kelz iui diary

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193272.msg3545960#msg3545960

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO KELZ AND DP, so pleased your little ones came into the world with no problems, can't wait to see piccies of them.

    

love whisks xx


----------



## Magic3s

I am so glad that everything worked out perfectly for Kelz and DP! They are truly blessed now and must be so happy I can not even imagine! That’s the way to do things I say!   

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## HotChickies

Thank you LottieMaz and Battenberry for you messages.

All the best to you

xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hotchickies   really sorry to hear about your loss. 
Love S x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Bimbo- Glad you had a good time away and fingers crossed it was a successful trip  . we have actually reconsidered Chi registry office, we've found a new reception venue that isn't licensed but its got better access/better prices/really knowledgeable  helpful manager. I know the registry office can seat 30 and when we phoned them they said they can fit 10-15 people standing... did you have lots of people to fit into the room?


----------



## Magic3s

ELS- Our CP was a very small affair, only close family. (15 people) We hope very much that our trip was successful!    DP is just organising the photos we took, about 400 pics in 4 days.    We thought if this is the trip we conceive our baby we will have to have lots of pics to show them one day!


----------



## Steph29

Hi everyone 

What fantastic news for Kelz and her DP the pic of three little ones is loverly

Bimbo congratulations on your CP and fingers crosed for BFP 

Hotchickies Im really sorry to hear of your loss

Lisa How are you? 30 weeks wow has gone so fast.

Pinktink and lezbomom when are you starting tx or how is it going if you are all ready under way.

sorry if I have missed anyone off 

We are at 20 wks now had our scan today baby is doing fine no problems has started to kick have felt it a few times have waited so long for that moment its amazing now we cant wait to meet him or her 

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Steph glad your 20wks scan went ok... guess you are not finding out what sex the baby is.

Hope everyone else is well...

I have a tiny confession to make  

We decided to go back to fertility 1st and had a insem on weds and thurs night!! So i'm now on the 2ww however both our donations were very small (1ml!!!) and i appear to have stopped ovulating so we have zero chance of it working... I dont know why i didnt tell you lot... we have not told anybody and i have struggled not venting on here!!

Last night i was very upset and begged DP to try carrying instead... which i've asked quite a few times before now... She has agreed but thinks i would stuggle which i would be lying if i said i wouldnt... 

I just dont know what to do... DP says money is not a issue and to relax about it but i know it is a issue (a BIG issue) i dont believe IUI will work, and home insems are no good if im not ovulating, my BMI is too high to egg share and honestly dont think i will get it below 30 for a long long time! It would make logical sense for DP to be the one that carrys as a) her companys merternity package is good (6 months full, 6 months half) also she would be able to go part time and i dont think i could and i am now the main bread winner in our house as i earn £4k a year more than her. My company dont have a maternity package so we are talking 6 weeks at 90% and then SMP...


We dunno what to do...


----------



## welshginge

Em - I know how you feel, I am going the same thing. I am so sad that our IUI's didn't work & we've 'wasted' 3 grand, & we are considering DP carrying HOWEVER....

you sound very emotional at the moment so please don't make any decisions til you are rational (sorry if it sounds patronising) but it's true. I know you are desperate to be pregnant - I totally feel your pain there!! You are young & you've got time to lose the weight to egg share - I cant imagine how hard dieting is as I've never tried & I know I would struggle but I'm sure you CAN do it!!! As for the 'confession' - it doesn't sound like you are totally comfortable with going down that route hence not telling anyone.

You are lucky to have a DP who say's money isn't an issue so listen to her! At the end of the day the minute you find out you're pregnant all the past money worries will melt away (probably, I'm sure someone who has had a baby will agree). PM me if you like. xxx


----------



## jo36

Oh Em, you sound as if you're really struggling! You need to stand back for a little while and think what it is you would advise someone else who was in a similar situation to you: desperate to become pregnant; young; overweight. 

Ok so your BMI is at 36, so its not at its optimum weight but plenty of overweight people get pregnant even if its not at the ideal BMI. My BMI was at 29 before getting pregnant so if you can get yours down to 30 again that would stand you in good stead.

You are soooo young! I hope that doesn't sound patronising but you are at your peak fertility wise. I am 13 yrs older than you   

You know how much you want to carry this child. I was the same. But to the point where we never would have had a second child if it meant i couldn't carry it. I'd never have coped watching Amber growing a baby, so we had decided if it wasn't going to be me then Milly would be an only child. Sounds pathetic, but I have such a strong yearning to procreate, and Amber has none. She couldn't think of anything worse!! I would have resented her constantly.

Think long and hard about this Em, as its a lot to get your head around. And if DP does fall pregnant easily it could open up a whole can of worms you didn't want to see. Its still relatively early days ( i know it doesn't seem it for you) but I really believe you need to think about this long and hard. See if you can get some tests done at your GPs, they'll test to see if you are ovulating. Maybe ask to see a dietician to help you lose that weight you're concerned about. Maybe have acupuncture to calm you a bit, or homeopathic remedies to balance your hormones. If you're doing something towards growing your family it may help you to become more positive.

Good luck! Thinking of you... 

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Jo & WG... i feel like i'm going a little crazy...

My problem is i have no patience and i want everything last week... i need to just sit back chill out and put my steam into losing weight rather than flipping from one plan to the next every 5 minutes... i know i need to do this but i just cant seem to do it     

WG you are correct about the reason i didnt tell you all being because im not 100% comfortable with using fertility 1st but we are desperate... 

We have a open evening to attend on 25th March for ES at the herts and essex maybe i should just stop panicing concentrate on losing weight and consider ES as it is obviously our only option....


----------



## Damelottie

*****-mum -


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks LL


----------



## Valhalla

Hi Emma,

I was sorry to hear about your recent insemination by a donor from the Fertility 1st website. You tend to find that because money is the motivating factor for the donors who are listed on the website that they try and do as many donations as possible to maximise the money they receive. Other girls have also received less than 1mm of sperm to inseminate with.......it's scandalous really.....


----------



## lesbo_mum

Yeah well to be honest i should have just learnt the 1st time we used them... We didnt feel comfortable using them again but i guess it just shows what lengths we'll go to when we are this desperate...   I feel i've been robbed of my £600  

I think relistically our only option now is to egg share... So the weight has to come off and i need to maybe take jo's advice about accu or maybe i'll try reflexology again... i liked it i just didnt like the women who did it... a friend has recommended another women who specialises in fertility... i have had her details over a month but not called her maybe i should.

I've calmed down a bit now.... i think my over reaction was because i appear to have stopped ovulating this month for osme random reason and the 1ml of sperm is also a huge factor.... I hate thinking someone has got one up on me but there is nothing i can do about it!


----------



## southern_angel

Em... 

I can really understand how desperate you are, and I'm sorry that fertilityfirst have left you feeling frustrated again. I guess I agree with what others have said here - you are still so young and there is time to think through these big issues without rushing. You may well find that if you loose the weight (and I'm sure that would be really hard but you are determined to build your family and I think you could use that determination to shift the weight first) then your cycles get more regular and home insem/IUI look more promising. Or once you've lost the weight then you might decide that egg share is the way forward for you.

I think it's easy to get yourself (I do it too!) so panicked about whether you are going to be able to have a child or not that you stop being able to think clearly - desperation just takes over. But you do have time... 

Wishing you all the best of luck with this 2WW (we're on it together!), and with thinking through all your options. 

Angel


----------



## Pinktink

Em         xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Em so sorry that you are having a difficult, like the others have said even though your BMI is up there are plenty larger ladies who get pregnant naturally don't beat yourself up 

With the sperm, if you look on the WHO guide (on the make factor thread on FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82727.0 ) the norm is 2 mls and above, so 1 mls does seem a little on the light side, my donor used to produce 4 mls and 4.5 mls each time (I didn't measure but the clinic when they do SA record all the details!) is there any guarantee, and do the men donate to others on the same day/ day before as clinics recommend the men not to ejaculate for 2 days before donations. I know when we were doing home insems I wuld use a 5 or 10 ml syringe.

L x

/links


----------



## whisks

hi there

Em  -  thinking of you   i know this may sound patronising but as Jo said you are still young so you do have lots of time ( i know its hard cus i'm also very impatient and want things now), but stressing over things wont help, so take time out to chill, do some yoga or go acupuncture/reflexology, during this time you could save some money also.
i hope you feel better soon  


i feel bad saying this now but thought i would let you know we have got our   we are so happy  

whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

YAY! Congratulations honey we are delighted for you!     xxx


----------



## leoaimee

kelz and dp congrats - your babies look just gorgeous!! 

em - glad you are feeling a bit better ... doing regular acu really helped me between cycles feel i was doing something ....

have you tried paul mckenna weight loss hypno cds ... there is a thread on FF for support, but the theory sounds great, it basically says that diets are eventually going to mean you put on more weight afterwards, because when you starve yourself your body slows down its metabolism and as soon as you stop dieting you put even more weight back on.  so the theory is you can eat anything you want whenever you want, you just start to become more and more aware of when you are actually hungry and not eating for other reasons .... and the hypnotherapy helps you to become more and more aware.

hotchickes - sorry for your loss, that is really sad ...

steph - congrats on the scan!

ax


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Yay congrats Whisks!!  

       

CLP


----------



## pem

Em - I don't know if this helps but our donor used to produce a really tiny amount of sperm...well seminal fluid anyway...we think this was because he was an athlete and would often be dehydrated from exercise, however his 1 or 1.5ml got me pregnant twice out of 3 cycles..

I was also as frustrated as you a few years ago and desperate to concieve and just as impatient as you are, it is incredibly tough and it does seem to be a long process where you get nowhere a lot of the time..

It is so difficult to lose weight when you are feeling down, after my most recent miscarriage i became convinced it was due to my weight and was desperate to lose the weight to maximise my chances of getting and staying pregnant but i found it incredibly difficult to diet beacuse i was feeling so incredibly low. Me and DP tackled it together by going for walks, doing the garden, cooking together and making life more simple. Once we felt we had a little control back over our lives we were able to get on with losing the weight....but i really empathise with you, it is so incredibly difficult....

And don't think you are daft for wanting to carry a baby even though it isn't the most financially viable option      

hope you are feeling better today..

Huge congrats Whisks.... 

pem x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Pem.. i'm feeling much better today... We spoke over the weekend and have decided i will try and shift some weight and DP is gonna help me. We are going to think about ES and have a open evening at herts and essex fertility.


----------



## TwoBumps

Glad you're feeling better about it lesbo_mum. All these emotions are completely normal hun, it's why they call it the 'ttc rollercoaster'!
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

My god it is some rollacoster.... its put me off my food lol that never happens


----------



## pem

It is a bloomin rollercoaster, I feel totally and completely crappy about it all, trying so hard to not be negative about it but when you consider that we have one frozen blast, what are our chances really...it has to thaw succesfully, implant succesfully, stay bloomin there once implanted and then not be affected by my evil liver......God, whoever said this was easy.

My SIL has just announced she is trying again, she was pregnant at the same time as me last time so i have no doubt she will be up the duffage in a flash and 'rubbin it in my face' as usual. She was here last weekend saying 'I find it so easy to get pregnant and we have never even had the sniff of a mc'.......woop-ti-bleedin-doo for you I thought....

rant over......God i am in such a bad mood today, i can't blv my cycles have gone all wibbley wobbley just before we are due to have FET     

Someone, please cheer me up.......please, tell me something funny. 

pem (feeling guilty for wanting a sibling so badly...)


----------



## Pinktink

Pem     

Can't think of any jokes or anything, but the other week we had the Sky man come over to fix our Sky box, and on his way out, Lynn somehow managed to trip and fall over. Onto him.   It made me laugh


----------



## pem

That does have me laughin....


----------



## Pinktink

I'm glad 

We start injections in 4 days!  If this works it will be the most bestest thing that has ever happened in the whole world xxx


----------



## Damelottie

FOR PEM:

A man went to the doctor.
The doctor said 'you really must stop masturbating'.
'why'? said the man
Doctor 'because I'm trying to examine you'.

Well it made me


----------



## lesbo_mum




----------



## Damelottie

Glad it worked a bit


----------



## Battenberry

Pem -     Your SIL sounds really insensitive! To cheer you up - I only realised a couple of days ago that all the actors in the Daz adverts had been in soaps as it's a soap ad - duh! It was a revelation!

B x x


----------



## pem

Lottie - thanks....thats Funny....

Battenberry - I didn't realise that either......what a pair of idiots..

Feelin better today, given myself a slap round the face and stopped  feelin sorry for myself     

Going docs on friday to have a chat about my stuffed up cycles, mood swings, cyclic nausea and other matters that in my mind can only add up to the perimenopause....better not be 

Pinktink - Hope it does work....loads of   for the jibba jabbas!


----------



## LiverLou

Hi Pem,
We haven't "met" but I hope the docs appointment went well. As an alternative to slapping yourself for feeling down how about doing some thing lovely and nice for yourself when you need a self-generated cuddle?

On the funny side my pathetic joke offering is

A chemist walks into his shop to find a man leaning against the wall.
"What's wrong with him" he asks.
His assistant replies "He came in for a bottle of cough syrup but I couldn't find any so I gave him an entire bottle of laxatives"
The Chemist says "Why did you do that? You can't treat a cough with laxatives!"
"Of course you can" the assistant replies 
"Look at him now; he's too scared to cough!"

Keep smiling Pem. It'll be allright in the end....and if it's not allright then it isn't the end.


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Pem    xxx


----------



## welshginge

LiverLou - loved the joke, brilliant!!


----------



## whisks

hi there

loving the jokes, keep em coming

whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

I have a joke - it might not be that funny though  

A skeleton walks into a bar,

'What can I get you?' the barman asked,

'A beer and a mop please' said the skeleton


----------



## Damelottie

Well I liked it  

Have any of you seen the FF jokes thread   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=39.0


----------



## lucky2010

Hi guys,

I'm no good at jokes but those made me laugh!!

I can't figure out how to post a pic of Alex... derrr!!!

I've had to go to the docs today... while trying for number two I've been checking the position of my cervix and have noticed a hard lump that has appeared just next to my os. I've been monitoring it for a couple of cycles to see if it would go away but it hasn't. Well, turned up at the docs and the new GP I went to see was one of the SHO's on one of the wards where I did my training!! How embarrassing!! Anyway he was fascinated with the whole TTC thing which he asked all about! He examined me and said there is a lump and he didn't think it looked like anything horrid but referred me to the hospital to have it checked... the joy. Somehow it's worse being examined 'down there' when not pregnant! I don't know how long the appointment will take to materialise and don't know what to do about carrying on TTC. I'm pretty sure it's nothing but it'd be terrible if I got pregnant and then had to have something done to my cervix... fingers crossed all is well.

Rach x


----------



## Belbs

Hi All     It was fun reading all of your jokes.

Rach - I would have been so embarrassed too! I hope it is all ok and nothing to worry about. When are you trying again?

I have had my 'booking in' appointment today which makes being pregnant seem more real. I can't wait for the NHS scan though so I'm going to LWC for a scan tomorrow morning! Poor DP can't make it due to work but I just need to know that everything is going ok. A bit mad - but because I'm not showing I just need to see the heartbeat again. 

I wonder how Kelz and her DP are getting on with their 3 little ones! 

I hope everybody is feeling ok and cheery after all the jokes.

Belbs xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Ooh Rach, poor you   Hope its' sorted quickly hun.
Belbs - how exciting!! What do they do at the booking in appointment? We have ours on 17th Feb, though I have my 1st scan on Monday as I persuaded my gp to refer me for one. I bet you cant wait to see your LO again tomorrow! How are you doing with symptoms? I've been off work all week with nausea, it's awful! I can barely move without wanting to throw up. Bizarrely, last night I fancied making some home-made spicy chicken soup. By the time I'd finished the nausea was back so I didn't end up eating it. Maz has taken it to work for her lunch & now I cant walk past the kitchen without it making me gag because I can still smell the soup!
Maz is doing really well & apart from sore boobs/ being tired on an evening we wouldn't know she was pregnant!
Lottie x


----------



## MandMtb

*Whisks*, congratulations of your BFP 

*Em and Pem * - hope your both feeling a bit better (and anyone else who is struggling with the emotionally rollercoaster of TTC). I hope some the jokes are cheering you up! *Battenberry* I didnt realise that about the Daz advert either, but you know thats not unusual for me LOL!

Well I have become a bit more of a lurker since coming back on FF in the New Year, but thought would update you, DW and I had our consultation yesterday to sign all the relevant consent forms for IVF! The consultation went unusually well for us, until the very end we they decided to tell us we cant go ahead this month as my smear test is not up to date (I have to have yearly check ups) and was just overdue. I was so upset especially as had roughly estimated when the EC/ET and 2ww might be and booked the time off work... so my lovely DW came to the rescue and we managed to get the clinic to do a smear for me the very same day (for a cost of £75 I might add ) and hopefully the results should be back next week in time to order our drugs and do MRSA check before the AF arrives... she better not be early this month!!!!!! So fingers crossed we still have a chance to get going on our first IVF this month. Will keep you updated... anyways to make you laugh as you may know (I have mentioned it a few times) I a terrified of needles and have been getting worked up about them for IVF.. especially thinking that the volume of drugs I had to take was increased x 5...however at the consultation DW laughingly told me that she would not be injecting me with 5 x the liquid it would just be higher concentration of the stimulant... well I didnt know I leave the mixing etc to her LOL but I did think phew as well as being embarrased 

Take care all,

S x


----------



## Belbs

Lottie - You poor thing. It is really an awful feeling and my nausea hasn't been that bad. I have gone off certain textures of food. No more porridge or yoghurts for me. And the smell of some foods really does get me. I've only been sick twice and am feeling less sick now. Try some root ginger chopped in hot water - works a treat! I hope you feel better soon.   

The booking in appointment was just a health check really. They took my height, weight, urine and blood for checks. The midwife also gave advice on being healthy etc; Other than that nothing else to report about it. My scan this morning was just incredible - our LO is now 33.9cm and the 3d pictures were fabulous. He or she was moving around and it was so cute seeing the little hands nestled into the face. You are so going to love seeing your LO/LO's on Monday!  

S - I really hope you get your smear results back quickly.    That happened to me on our last tx - after we had started DR. It only meant a week delay so I am sure they can get you started even if the results are not back in time. Good luck with it all and I hope the needles aren't too bad for you.

Belbs xxx


----------



## jellybean123

I've just had one of those morning! Woke up about 10 mins before I had to leave the house, went out to the car to find it had a flat tyre. Ugh. I just feel stressed out now!! My partner is away for the week and I have a mountain of housework and laundry to do when all I want to do is flop on the sofa and watch crap TV. Sigh!!


----------



## Pinktink

sorry you've had a bad day jb xxx


----------



## Damelottie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227360.0


----------

